# Tibor Reels



## DeepSouthFly

Opinions. I know they are very nice but just curious as to why the price, what sets them apart? And if I get one, will it be the last reel I own?


----------



## LowHydrogen

Clean machining, great anodizing, drag that is smooth but still very strong. 

If you take care of it I imagine it will last you a very very long time.

I have a Gulfstream because with the size fish that reel is designed for, I don't want to compromise.


----------



## sjrobin

They also look good. Simple and strong design. Abel is also in the same class.


----------



## Blue Zone

sjrobin said:


> They also look good. Simple and strong design. Abel is also in the same class.


Plus they're made in FL.


----------



## crboggs

I have an Everglade and a Gulfstream...love them. Sturdy, simple, reliable...reels you can one day hand down to the next generation. I've taken mine apart and put them back together multiple times. Its amazing how simple the design is...but still the best around...


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

There are Tibor's that have been in service 20 years and still run like a top. They can also be found for a song on the used market from time to time.. I've picked up three of them that way over the past couple of years, haven't paid more than $400 for any of them and they are all functionally 100%. I could care less about a few scuffs or having an über cool color scheme to go with my flat billed hat


----------



## mtgreenheads

Buy the best, cry once.


----------



## 994

mtgreenheads said:


> Buy the best, cry once.


Yep. It hurt paying $500 for my Everglades but every time I take the neoprene pouch off it puts a smile on my face. When I can't fish anymore, I'll pass it on to my kid.


----------



## EasternGlow

Excellent machining and anodizing. Made in my hometown of Delray Beach, FL. I have a small tailwater that I use for lighter inshore stuff. Love it.


----------



## Pierson

I messed around with several other high end reels before finally buying a Tibor. After fishing them for a while I have converted my whole arsenal to Tibors from the Everglades to the Gulfstream. They require a little maintenance but not much (grease the cork once a year). There really is something about them that just makes my fishing experience much better. I will say I prefer the Tibors over the Abels even though they are comparable. The Tibor finish holds up much better (Abels scratch if you look at them too hard) and Tibor uses a double pawl design so if one fails or comes loose (it wont) you can still fight the fish. Abel uses a single pawl so if something goes wrong its game over.


----------



## LowHydrogen

Oh yeah forgot to mention since nobody else has either. The SOUND!! No other sound like it. Seriously awesome.


----------



## coconutgroves

Completely agree on all points above. Never had to send one back. Every other brand I have owned has went back, including Nautilus. I like Abel and have a 7/8n, but prefer Tibor over it. Oh, my Abel has not went back, but it is newest addition to the arsenal.


----------



## flyz

As much as I love my Nautilus reels and never had a problem with them, I have always loved Tibor reels and really debating one over a Monster/Silver King for a big rod reel.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

LowHydrogen said:


> Oh yeah forgot to mention since nobody else has either. The SOUND!! No other sound like it. Seriously awesome.


Also my favorite part. Nothing like it


----------



## mtgreenheads

Pretty cool to see almost all of the original Billy Pate Tarpon reels first built by Tibor still whupping on the big girls every season. With all due respect, not sure some of the other reels will be doing that in 50 years or so. Plus, Tibor is a real gentleman, and the epitome of the American dream. It's a pleasure to support his business.


----------



## crboggs

I was trying to find an old Billy Pate when I stumbled across a deal on a used Gulfstream I couldn't pass up. Bought it from a Tampa area guide who was switching all his gear over to Nautilus.

Bumped into him a few weeks ago and he asked if I still had the Gulfstream and if he could buy it back. I politely declined. His words..."Never should have sold you that reel..." *lol*

Guy I tarpon fish with has a Nautilus Silver King on his 12wt. Looks like a sick reel too. So no bash against Nautilus at all. I just love the build of the Tibor reels.

I would LOVE to hang a Tibor Freestone on my 6wt...hard to find those...


----------



## ifsteve

Pierson said:


> I messed around with several other high end reels before finally buying a Tibor. After fishing them for a while I have converted my whole arsenal to Tibors from the Everglades to the Gulfstream. They require a little maintenance but not much (grease the cork once a year). There really is something about them that just makes my fishing experience much better. I will say I prefer the Tibors over the Abels even though they are comparable. The Tibor finish holds up much better (*Abels scratch if you look at them too hard*) and Tibor uses a double pawl design so if one fails or comes loose (it wont) you can still fight the fish. *Abel uses a single pawl so if something goes wrong its game over.*


Abel and Tibor both use type III anodizing. Its flat silly to say "Abels scratch if you look at them too hard."

Wrong. All Abel super series reels in the 6N and above have a double pawl.


----------



## el9surf

ifsteve said:


> Abel and Tibor both use type III anodizing. Its flat silly to say "Abels scratch if you look at them too hard."
> 
> Wrong. All Abel super series reels in the 6N and above have a double pawl.


Was going to chime in as well with the same thing. The Abel is just as nice if not nicer with their artistic finishing. Both amazing reels, would be happy with either.


----------



## jddurango

DeepSouthFly said:


> Opinions. I know they are very nice but just curious as to why the price, what sets them apart? And if I get one, will it be the last reel I own?


100% Made in USA. Building fly reels over 40 years. Accounting for more than 850 IGFA World Records. Family Owned. Lifetime Warranty.


----------



## MariettaMike

Tibors are more photogenic


----------



## 994

Yes they are photogenic. Funny story.. I was poling a flat and there were a couple huge trout harassing these big mullet. One bad cast later and I popped the reels cherry on a damn foul hooked mullet.


----------



## el9surf

mosquitolaGOON said:


> Yes they are photogenic. Funny story.. I was poling a flat and there were a couple huge trout harassing these big mullet. One bad cast later and I popped the reels cherry on a damn foul hooked mullet.


Got one the same way last year, right through the nose.


----------



## crboggs

My Everglade got lit up and then dunked yesterday landing a big redfish on foot.

So I took the opportunity to break it down and take a pic for this thread.

I'll relube the cork before putting it back together. All it needed was a warm water rinse to make sure there was no sand or grit lurking inside...

View media item 1505


----------



## DeepSouthFly

Ok next question, signature series or tibor original? I like the classic look of the original tibor but a guy at a fly shop told me this weekend I should buy the signature.


----------



## Pierson

I haven't owned a signature, but i haven't really had a desire to. A couple of shootouts for 8 wt reels are linked below. Trident's shows the classic outperforming the signature in terms of drag smoothness and startup inertia. The Yellowstone shootout didn't even bother to test the signature....."Ted Juracsik has come up with another series of reels lately, his Signature Series. These are good, but I still like the old Tibor designs better for their simplicity and their durability. Also, the Everglades will cost you about $135 less than the Signature 7/8. In addition, the standard Tibor reels have proven themselves to be bulletproof in any conditions and extremely reliable."

http://www.tridentflyfishing.com/blog/2013-8-weight-wt-challenge-fly-reel-review

https://www.yellowstoneangler.com/g...ander-abel-cheeky-loop-bauer-sage-lamsonreels


----------



## DeepSouthFly

I gotcha. The guy at the fly shop I was in told me I would get tired of taking the spool off the original tibor. He claimed the signature was a lot easier to clean. But I agree, I like the classic look to the original tibor better.


----------



## crboggs

You can take the Tibor apart with a penny...seriously.


----------



## jmrodandgun

DeepSouthFly said:


> The guy at the fly shop I was in told me I would get tired of taking the spool off the original tibor.


That's ridiculous. 

I prefer draw bar style cork drags over sealed drags. The funny thing about sealed drags is when they become unsealed, they are hard to service on the water. If you get a bunch of sand in your Tibor you just need to rinse it out and move along. 

As for the price, well you're paying for a lot more than just the material and labor. You're paying for their reputation, warranty, and decades of experience in machining. You can fork over the same amount of cash for one of those goofy Allen Omega reels, but what are the odds the guys who came up with that reel can turn out a spool on the lathe?


----------



## DeepSouthFly

jmrodandgun said:


> That's ridiculous.
> 
> I prefer draw bar style cork drags over sealed drags. The funny thing about sealed drags is when they become unsealed, they are hard to service on the water. If you get a bunch of sand in your Tibor you just need to rinse it out and move along.
> 
> As for the price, well you're paying for a lot more than just the material and labor. You're paying for their reputation, warranty, and decades of experience in machining. You can fork over the same amount of cash for one of those goofy Allen Omega reels, but what are the odds the guys who came up with that reel can turn out a spool on the lathe?


I agree. I'm not going to be changing spools on the water so what would it matter besides cleaning.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

jmrodandgun said:


> That's ridiculous.
> 
> I prefer draw bar style cork drags over sealed drags. The funny thing about sealed drags is when they become unsealed, they are hard to service on the water. If you get a bunch of sand in your Tibor you just need to rinse it out and move along.
> 
> As for the price, well you're paying for a lot more than just the material and labor. You're paying for their reputation, warranty, and decades of experience in machining. You can fork over the same amount of cash for one of those goofy Allen Omega reels, but what are the odds the guys who came up with that reel can turn out a spool on the lathe?


I agree with this 100%.

Since I've been able to afford it I've upgraded all my primary saltwater reels to Tibor.

Gulfstream on my 12wt
Riptide on my 10wt
Everglades on my 8wt
Backcountry on my 6wt (I'd kill to find a Freestone in good condition)
I like knowing that when my sons are old enough to chase fish in the salt that they'll be able to use those same Tibor reels that I have and know that they will still function like new. My boys are 6 and 2 respectively.

I also greatly prefer the draw-bar cork drag over anything sealed. Sealed drags, no matter how advanced or expensive just worry me. I'll stick with the tried and true original Tibor. Frankly, I think they just developed the sealed drag in the Signature line to have something to offer all the flybros who are raving about their fuschia Hatch reel or multicolored Nautilus.

As an aside, I'd put the Abel reels with the unsealed, cork drag about on par with Tibor but I simply prefer the Tibor but it's worth noting that a new Abel Super 7/8N runs over $700 new while the Tibor Everglades is like $640 unless you get one of the upgraded colors and then it's like $700.


----------



## MariettaMike

DeepSouthFly said:


> I gotcha. The guy at the fly shop I was in told me I would get tired of taking the spool off the original tibor. He claimed the signature was a lot easier to clean. But I agree, I like the classic look to the original tibor better.


That guy gets paid to upsell you.


----------



## DeepSouthFly

MariettaMike said:


> That guy gets paid to upsell you.


No doubt. Picked up on that quick. I tried asking him about fly line and told him what rod I had and he was quick to tell me I needed to upgrade my rod before anything. So I kinda got turned off from there. He thought he had a rich idiot I guess.


----------



## ifsteve

Finn Maccumhail said:


> As an aside, I'd put the Abel reels with the unsealed, cork drag about on par with Tibor but I simply prefer the Tibor but it's worth noting that a new *Abel Super 7/8N runs over $700 new while the Tibor Everglades is like $640* unless you get one of the upgraded colors and then it's like $700.


Also worth noting that an Abel Super 7/8N weighs 6.8 ounces whereas the Tibor Everglades weighs 8.5 ounces.


----------



## jmrodandgun

There are also fine touches that go noticed for some people who are still shopping. For example, the palming rim on the spool has two parallel groves machined into the rim to hold your tippet in place rather than wind the end of the fly line through the first guide. The two holes in the back of the reel foot are hook Keepers.


----------



## Pierson

Dont forget the holes around the spool to thread your leader through when when in storage!


----------



## Blue Zone

Finn Maccumhail said:


> I agree with this 100%.
> 
> Since I've been able to afford it I've upgraded all my primary saltwater reels to Tibor.
> 
> Gulfstream on my 12wt
> Riptide on my 10wt
> Everglades on my 8wt
> Backcountry on my 6wt (I'd kill to find a Freestone in good condition)
> I like knowing that when my sons are old enough to chase fish in the salt that they'll be able to use those same Tibor reels that I have and know that they will still function like new. My boys are 6 and 2 respectively.
> 
> I also greatly prefer the draw-bar cork drag over anything sealed. Sealed drags, no matter how advanced or expensive just worry me. I'll stick with the tried and true original Tibor. Frankly, I think they just developed the sealed drag in the Signature line to have something to offer all the flybros who are raving about their fuschia Hatch reel or multicolored Nautilus.
> 
> As an aside, I'd put the Abel reels with the unsealed, cork drag about on par with Tibor but I simply prefer the Tibor but it's worth noting that a new Abel Super 7/8N runs over $700 new while the Tibor Everglades is like $640 unless you get one of the upgraded colors and then it's like $700.


I came across a Freestone the other day while looking around for a reel for a 3wt, but I can't seem to find it; if I run across it again, I'll let you know. I do fancy the Spring Creek, though for a 3wt pretty much all you need is anything to hold line.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

ifsteve said:


> Also worth noting that an Abel Super 7/8N weighs 6.8 ounces whereas the Tibor Everglades weighs 8.5 ounces.


1.7 ounces of weight differential on an 8wt reel is not worth a moment's thought IMHO. I don't think a person could tell the difference handling the two.


----------



## crboggs

Pierson said:


> Dont forget the holes around the spool to thread your leader through when when in storage!


Anyone have a pic of how you do that? I was aware of the hook keeper and the groove, but I'm having a hard time visualizing this one...


----------



## Pierson

I don't have a pic on hand, but assuming you have a leader attached to your fly line when the reel is wound up and off the rod, you can thread the tag end of the leader out of one of the small holes and back through the next one. This way you can still play with the reel in going and outgoing without your line bunching up or becoming lost in the frame or under your fly line.


----------



## jddurango

DeepSouthFly said:


> No doubt. Picked up on that quick. I tried asking him about fly line and told him what rod I had and he was quick to tell me I needed to upgrade my rod before anything. So I kinda got turned off from there. He thought he had a rich idiot I guess.


It's those guys that give our industry a bad name. Noobs walk in and out with all kinds of upsell stuff they don't need.


----------



## jddurango

Finn Maccumhail said:


> 1.7 ounces of weight differential on an 8wt reel is not worth a moment's thought IMHO. I don't think a person could tell the difference handling the two.


I agree. 1.5 oz is not worth noting at all. It's silly.


----------



## el9surf

Finn Maccumhail said:


> 1.7 ounces of weight differential on an 8wt reel is not worth a moment's thought IMHO. I don't think a person could tell the difference handling the two.


I would disagree, you could probably tell the difference between the two if you had them side by side. The Abel is 20% lighter. Most of the time a little extra weight isn't really a big deal. Kind of depends on how it balances the rod for me.


----------



## DeepSouthFly

Yeah I know. I did talk to a guy on the phone yesterday from Leland fly fishing company and he was jam up. They have a 8wt bonefish rod that is beautiful and I was asking him about it. He straight up said " do you have a complaint with your TFO? If not I'm not gonna sell you this rod because it sounds like you don't need it" lol


----------



## ifsteve

el9surf said:


> I would disagree, you could probably tell the difference between the two if you had them side by side. The Abel is 20% lighter. Most of the time a little extra weight isn't really a big deal. *Kind of depends on how it balances the rod for me*.


This.


----------



## LowHydrogen

Original Everglades


----------



## crboggs

I don't mind a little extra weight on the 8wt Everglades or 12wt Gulfstream...I'm never blind casting those rods.

If I am blind casting, its gurglers on the 6wt or my backup 8wt which have lighter Lamson reels.


----------



## K3anderson

My Everglades is my favorite reel. I have several Nautilus, a hatch, reddington, cheeky, etc. Why? Because its freaking cool. No other argument other than that. I simply like it. Putting one on a TFO would be shameful though


----------



## DeepSouthFly

K3anderson said:


> My Everglades is my favorite reel. I have several Nautilus, a hatch, reddington, cheeky, etc. Why? Because its freaking cool. No other argument other than that. I simply like it. Putting one on a TFO would be shameful though


Why would it be shameful? Cause its expensive so it has to go on a high end rod?


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

Not to derail but if you want high-end rod performance from a highly respected company that isn't ridiculously expensive I'd highly recommend checking out the Scott Tidal. I have it in 10wt and I find it an exceptional rod for under $500.


----------



## MSG

ifsteve said:


> Also worth noting that an Abel Super 7/8N weighs 6.8 ounces whereas the Tibor Everglades weighs 8.5 ounces.


You can definitely notice that weight difference. To me - 8.5 ounces on an 8 weight is way too heavy - but that is personal. 6.8 ounces is about the absolute max I would want, and would prefer to be 5.5 or even less. On my 9 weight I have 2 reels spooled with the same line - one weighs 6.3 and the other weighs 5.1 and I hasher borrowed a buddies that is 8.5. The rod feels really different depending on the weight of the reels. Not too much different between the 2 lighter reels, but the heavier one feels much different. Some people don't care or think it matters much - it is a personal decision, but I always seem to prefer lighter. I'm getting a new 8wt and will put a nautilus X max on it - 4.9 ounces.


----------



## MSG

I think some people have never really fished with a really super light setup and don't realize how different it is - both the rod and the real - and ideally both a really light rod and a really light reel together. With the rod, it's not just the total weight but the "swing weight" or how the weight is proportioned. To me , the combo of a rod with a really light swing weight and a super light reel is a lot more responsive and also less fatiguing to fish long term.


----------



## fishn&flyn

I have 3 freestones, a backcountry wide, an Everglades, riptide, gulfstream, and signature 11/12. I also have a 3n, super 8 and super 12. No matter how hard you try you will never outperform a Tibor or Abel reel in the salt.


----------



## fishn&flyn

Currently shopping for a Pacific.


----------



## crboggs

If you wanna throw "light" in salt, just pick up a 6wt and go for it.


----------



## jmrodandgun

fishn&flyn said:


> I have 3 freestones,


Sooooo where, exactly, are these freestones kept?


----------



## fishn&flyn

In the safe! 2 gold 1 Black, be willing to part with a gold one in trade + cash for a Pacific in equal condition!


----------



## kenb

Ted's reels will outlive their owners!


----------



## crc01

To me, putting a super light reel on the rod makes it tip heavy


fishn&flyn said:


> *I have 3 freestones*, a backcountry wide, an Everglades, riptide, gulfstream, and signature 11/12. I also have a 3n, super 8 and super 12. No matter how hard you try you will never outperform a Tibor or Abel reel in the salt.


You just officially became my least favorite person.


----------



## fishn&flyn

Curious to why everyone wants a freestone so bad but the signature 5/6 doesn't get the same love?


----------



## DeepSouthFly

I know I'm about to get scolded but what's a freestone?


----------



## fishn&flyn

No scolding here brother it was the baby brother to the Everglades, perfect for 6 and 7 weight rods for sight fishing reds and snook and bones


----------



## DeepSouthFly

when did they stop making it and why?


----------



## jmrodandgun

fishn&flyn said:


> Curious to why everyone wants a freestone so bad but the signature 5/6 doesn't get the same love?


Draw bar cork disk drag like the everglades. Your only other option for a 6wt is the backcountry which has a much smaller drag surface. It also makes for a better 7wt reel than an everglades. 

The main reason everyone wants one is because they are cool.


----------



## fishn&flyn

Not sure on that one, I ran into one in a fly shop in 2008 and bought it and I was told it was one of the last produced. I'm sure someone on here has the specifics though


----------



## fishn&flyn

I definetly like them better than the backcountry wide but I would not hesitate on a sig 5/6 if I was looking for that size reel. Tibor>hatch 7 plus and nautilus IMHO!


----------



## jmrodandgun

DeepSouthFly said:


> when did they stop making it and why?


It seems like it's been out of production since the early 2000's. Maybe as long as 20 years ago.They would have had the signature 5/6, backcountry, and free stone all fighting for sales for the same rod weight. Something had to give.


----------



## DeepSouthFly

Gotcha. Well I'm looking at buying an Everglades now. Gonna try and find one in satin but might have to get one brand new.


----------



## crboggs

Simply put...the Freestone was the 6wt reel in the traditional Tibor lineup (Freestone, Everglades, Riptide, Gulfstream, Pacific).

If they still made them, I'd have one hanging off my 6wt instead of my Lamson Speedster.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

I bought a Back Country CL Wide for my 6wt after searching for a Freestone that wasn't either beat to hell or selling for $700 due to eBay bidding. The Freestone, as people said, has the same draw-bar drag system and essential design as the Everglades, Riptide, Gulfstream, and Pacific only scaled down for 6wt use.

Even though the drag on the Back Country isn't as beefy as the Freestone, it's still pretty damn good and the excess backing capacity helps a great deal.

I guess there wasn't as much demand for a bulletproof reel in the 6wt class and they were diluting sales of the Tibor Light and Tibor Signature models in that size.


----------



## crc01

DeepSouthFly said:


> Gotcha. Well I'm looking at buying an Everglades now. Gonna try and find one in satin but might have to get one brand new.



Satin Gold? Stillwater Fly shop has them on closeout.


----------



## DeepSouthFly

yes they do thanks for the heads up


----------



## Net 30

fishn&flyn said:


> No scolding here brother it was the baby brother to the Everglades, perfect for 6 and 7 weight rods for sight fishing reds and snook and bones


Don't hate me. Found it from a guy that knows a guy who knows a guy.....

Never been on a rod yet...but soon! And noooooo - it's not for sale 

View attachment 6973
View attachment 6975


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

Net 30 said:


> Don't hate me. Found it from a guy that knows a guy.....
> 
> Never been on a rod yet...but soon! And noooooo - it's not for sale
> 
> View attachment 6973
> View attachment 6975


----------



## crboggs




----------



## 994

I understand the drag differences between the Freestone and BC, but I can never see an instance where I'm fishing with a 6 wt that the drag on the BC isn't sufficient.


----------



## Moore Lyon and Quick

Another one of Ted's reels similar to the Freestone is the Billy Pate trout model (DD) - similar capacity and actually lighter.


----------



## Austin Bustamante

This freestone is older than me! My favorite pairing= freestone and nrx 7wt


----------



## Backwater




----------



## Alex M.

I don't get how a sealed drag could be inferior to one that's not but I don't know much about drag systems. I have a billy pate and it's cool but I never use it because it's heavy and the line pick up is slow. Enlighten me.


----------



## LowHydrogen

Alex M. said:


> I don't get how a sealed drag could be inferior to one that's not but I don't know much about drag systems. I have a billy pate and it's cool but I never use it because it's heavy and the line pick up is slow. Enlighten me.


A lot of folks think that sealed drags could suffer from intrusion then degredation by corrosion, because it's harder to easily wash / flush them. While unsealed are open to lend to easier cleaning. It's just one school of thought. I have and use both.

While I will probably catch hell for this...... I've always thought anti reverse reels didn't really feel like fly reels to me. If there's no potential for busted knuckles when it's screaming it's just not the same.


----------



## LowHydrogen

Backwater said:


>


You're overdue for an epic knot or leader thread aren't you?


----------



## Alex M.

LowHydrogen said:


> A lot of folks think that sealed drags could suffer from intrusion then degredation by corrosion, because it's harder to easily wash / flush them. While unsealed are open to lend to easier cleaning. It's just one school of thought. I have and use both.
> 
> While I will probably catch hell for this...... I've always thought anti reverse reels didn't really feel like fly reels to me. If there's no potential for busted knuckles when it's screaming it's just not the same.


That makes sense, thanks.


----------



## ifsteve

A buddy who works in a fly shop showed me a "sealed drag" of a well known fly reel manufacturer and a favorite of many on this forum. The shop had it sitting in a glass bowl filled with sand. They only took it out when a customer wanted to look at it then set it back in the bowl. After six months they took it apart (yes voiding the warranty but that's for another day) and it was imbedded with sand and corroding. I'll stick to the old fashioned cork drag.


----------



## jddurango

el9surf said:


> I would disagree, you could probably tell the difference between the two if you had them side by side. The Abel is 20% lighter. Most of the time a little extra weight isn't really a big deal. Kind of depends on how it balances the rod for me.


Yes that extra weight really hurt those guys with the 900 world records.

If the Tibor's were 1.5 oz lighter they'd have probably have 2,000 world records.

Hilarious!


----------



## ifsteve

jddurango said:


> Yes that extra weight really hurt those guys with the 900 world records.
> 
> If the Tibor's were 1.5 oz lighter they'd have probably have 2,000 world records.
> 
> Hilarious!


Huh? Nobody on here has said anything negative about Tibor reels. Even those of us who prefer a different reel. They are great. They hold more world records than any other reel. If you don't think 1.5 oz of weight makes a difference to you then super. Others think an 1.5 oz weight does make a differernce to them.


----------



## Pierson

Alex M. said:


> I don't get how a sealed drag could be inferior to one that's not but I don't know much about drag systems. I have a billy pate and it's cool but I never use it because it's heavy and the line pick up is slow. Enlighten me.


When it comes to sealed/unsealed drags its basically a would you rather question.
Would you rather....have a reel that requires no maintenance whatsoever but when the drag fails must be sent away for repair or....would you rather have a reel that requires a little maintenance and monitoring but when the drag fails, can usually be fixed on the fly with little to no tools. 

Its all personal reference. I used to like the sealed drags but i had a Hatch that had slow water intrusion over time and since it is 'sealed' I never bothered to inspect the drag until it started making a weird noise. I opened the drag up and the washers were trashed and had to be replaced. Now I use mainly Tibors. I can open the reel up with a penny before and after a trip to inspect the cork and clean/add grease as needed. I like to take apart and maintain my reels so unsealed drags make sense for me. If you have no interest in ever seeing the inside of a reel and simply want it to fish it and put it away, sealed drags make sense for you. There are other factors to consider, both are butter smooth, but sealed drags are usually lighter. There is no right answer, its all personal preference...as is literally everything in the fly fishing world.


----------



## el9surf

jddurango said:


> Yes that extra weight really hurt those guys with the 900 world records.
> 
> If the Tibor's were 1.5 oz lighter they'd have probably have 2,000 world records.
> 
> Hilarious!


What's hilarious is your understanding of what I wrote. Go back and read.


----------



## fishn&flyn

In the words of the great Ricky Bobby "if you don't use Tibor then F you!"


----------



## GatorFan321

I just bought an Everglades. I cant wait to use it. After reading this thread now Im even more excited. Sounds like I bought the right reel. Moving up from the Cabela's special I started out with finally.


----------



## jmrodandgun

Alex M. said:


> I don't get how a sealed drag could be inferior to one that's not but I don't know much about drag systems. I have a billy pate and it's cool but I never use it because it's heavy and the line pick up is slow. Enlighten me.


A sealed drag is perfectly sealed right up until it isn't...

Sealed drags are smaller, and therefore lighter. Since the drag is confined to the spindle the frame can be heavily ported. Lighter drag, lighter frame, lighter reel. Problem is if one goes bad, it would likely take you by surprise because it's also likely you have never opened up the drag and inspected it because either A) It's sealed, so it shouldn't have to be checked or B) It's a complicated stack of washers that require a little knowledge to disassemble. 

Draw bar cork drags are less complicated. I'll ague they are smoother but that's just my opinion. Draw back is they can get sand or other crap on the drag surface. With the drag surface being much bigger a little dirt isn't likely to cost you a fish, making the reel is a little more forgiving. 

The biggest difference is the aforementioned size of the drag surface and frame requirements for each system. 

Sealed drag = Ported frames, small drag surfaces, lighter weight.

Draw bar cork = Solid frame, larger drag surface, heavier reel. But they are cooler than sealed reels and do not require the purchase of white and/or clear framed Okley's.


----------



## Backwater

fishn&flyn said:


> In the words of the great Ricky Bobby "if you don't use Tibor then F you!"


If there was a "thumbs down" icon that I could push, this is where I'd use it.


----------



## MariettaMike

jmrodandgun said:


> .....Draw back is they can get sand or other crap on the drag surface....


I think you're wrong about that because I recall Coca Cola using cork seals in their bottle tops. The same kind of cork used in a Tibor that presses against a flat surface of metal keeping water, dirt, and sand out.

The only way dirt is getting in there is if you loosen the drag to free wheel mode.


----------



## fishn&flyn

Backwater said:


> If there was a "thumbs down" icon that I could push, this is where I'd use it.


You should try to have a sense of humor man!


----------



## MariettaMike

fishn&flyn said:


> In the words of the great Ricky Bobby "if you don't use Tibor then F you!"





Backwater said:


> If there was a "thumbs down" icon that I could push, this is where I'd use it.





fishn&flyn said:


> You should try to have a sense of humor man!


----------



## fishn&flyn

Now that's funny! Love it!


----------



## Backwater

I have a sense of humor but both comments, including Mike's, is bad form.


----------



## el9surf

I would be more concerned if I was wading flats in the bahamas as my primary fishery. Since I'm fishing from my skiff 99% of the time I dont worry about my cork drags getting sandy, and my sealed drags getting water intrusion.


----------



## K3anderson

Here's my new one


----------



## MariettaMike

Backwater said:


> I have a sense of humor but both comments, including Mike's, is bad form.


sorry


----------



## Smackdaddy53

MariettaMike said:


>


Oh man I am crying laughing!


----------



## el9surf

Since this thread is all about Tibor what's the knock on the signature series? I looked at one and really liked it. While it didn't have the classic look of the Everglades it was still extremely nice and also lighter.


----------



## K3anderson

No knock. I've never used one, but, my buddy swears by his. If I had to guess, most people want the original that easy to take apart and maintains the classic drag system Tibors were known for. If you want a sealed modern drag, theres lots of good options including the sig.


----------



## K3anderson

MSG said:


> I think some people have never really fished with a really super light setup and don't realize how different it is - both the rod and the real - and ideally both a really light rod and a really light reel together.


The 6W I posted had a Nautilus FWX on it which is one of the lightest reels made. I just put on the freestone which is significantly heavier. Nothing wrong with the FWX and it has stopped Tarpon redfish and snook. The Freestone simply gives it character IMO. Did the same on my 8W NRX. I had an NV Giga and put on the Everglades. Again heavier. And the performance is the same. And again hearing that drag when its getting pulled is insane. The NV is still an awesome reel and I keep it as a backup on a Pro 1. Its all what you like. But swing weights and all that is BS for actual fishing IMO unless the rod was built incorrectly. Even if your old it doesnt matter. You adjust your cast for whatever you're fishing. 

I would also say that buying a tibor because sealed drags allow in sand is just ridiculous. I have never gotten sand into a sealed drag and I'm on the water on on the beaches quite a bit. Could it happen? Sure. Everything breaks. Its just extremely unlikely for the majority of people.


----------



## backbone

What a long post!
Tibor reels are great!
I prefer Abel over them for one reason, the pawls.
Tibor uses aluminum pawls and they get rounded after a couple seasons of Tarpon fishing.
Abel pawls are made of brass and don't seem to round out like the Tibors do.
It probably wouldn't matter if you were chasing smaller game.
Put a dozen Tarpon on your gulfstream and open it up and look at the pawls.
BTW I own one and still use it along side my 11/12N.


----------



## K3anderson

A guy posted pic's of his after one season on Tarpon. He ended up getting some from them direct to bring on trips. That was the main reason I decided to guy Silver King Nautilus instead of the GS for Tarpon.


----------



## backbone

K3anderson said:


> A guy posted pic's of his after one season on Tarpon. He ended up getting some from them direct to bring on trips. That was the main reason I decided to guy Silver King Nautilus instead of the GS for Tarpon.


I have the Monster, and the drag on it is terrible. Maybe 7 lbs of drag.
You have to palm it to work right, which I usually do with any reel, but I wish it was more.
I do really love the pick up rate on it though.
The knuckle bang while palm dragging it, not so much...


----------



## jmrodandgun

K3anderson said:


> Everything breaks.


Would you rather open the reel and rinse it out and keep fishing? Or go sit down somewhere and disassemble the drag stack?

It's a matter of personal preference but at the same time if you're taking a reel into the back country would you rather save weight or have something with easily serviced construction. There is an argument for both. The same way eager beats pretty.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

backbone said:


> What a long post!
> Tibor reels are great!
> I prefer Abel over them for one reason, the pawls.
> Tibor uses aluminum pawls and they get rounded after a couple seasons of Tarpon fishing.
> Abel pawls are made of brass and don't seem to round out like the Tibors do.
> It probably wouldn't matter if you were chasing smaller game.
> Put a dozen Tarpon on your gulfstream and open it up and look at the pawls.
> BTW I own one and still use it along side my 11/12N.


Say what?

I gotta call BS here. I've put a number of big poon on my Gulfstream and I assume what you're calling the pawls are the clutch dogs, right? Those are are still sharp and solid as ever. And I know a number of tarpon guides who use nothing but the classic Tibors and haven't experienced anything like what you're talking about. These are guys who are booked for 120 days during tarpon season and have been for years and are still using the same Tibor reels year after year.

But to verify, I'll go look again at my reels ASAP. If any of y'all have pics I'd love to see them for myself.


----------



## backbone

Assuming that you have actually caught more than a couple of fish on it, (which may be BS) post up a pic. of your reel opened up.


----------



## Pierson

*disclaimer*
Both Tibor and Abel are awesome and comparable reels...but this is a Tibor reels thread so here you go....

Yes, the Tibor clutch dogs are aluminum and yes they will wear over time. The dogs should be greased to prolong their life, however Tibor will replace them for free under warranty, or simply order a spare one for $10. The dogs are made of aluminum on purpose as to not wear down the main gear over time.

That being said, I prefer Tibor over Abel BECAUSE of the pawls (clutch dogs whatever). The screw holding the dog on the Tibor when fully tightened does not engage the dog, leaving it free moving. So as long as the springs are in place, you clutch dog will always engage the main gear. This is not the case with the Abels. you can overtighten the pawl screw. If you don't have that screw tightened just right, the pawl can become stuck in the disengaged position leaving you in free spool. Also the springs are held in place by a plate and two screws on the Tibor so you know they aren't going anywhere. Whereas the Abel springs are more exposed and prone to coming lose or bent. here are some pictures for reference.
(taken from google, not my reels)
View attachment 7341
View attachment 7342


----------



## backbone

Well written Pierson.


----------



## K3anderson

jmrodandgun said:


> Would you rather open the reel and rinse it out and keep fishing? Or go sit down somewhere and disassemble the drag stack?


I'd rather not take them apart ever. And I never have. But I do always have a backup. I've broken more rods than reels.


----------



## Jfack

How many of you guys really ruined a sealed drag reel causing it to fail while you were out fishing? I just don't see it happening unless you dunk it every trip or its a 20 year old reel that you've been pressure washing lol. I know it happens, but i can't see it happening so often to not want to buy a sealed reel because of it. Im actually really curious as to whose had it happen (and if they did try not to dunk it and set it in sand). 

Don't get me wrong i love a tibor and know it'll last a lifetime, but I also like a super light reel and not having to do anything to it besides spray it off.


----------



## K3anderson

That was my point. 1 out of 100. I bet some of the sealed ones that got water in, did so because clowns need hero shots with the reel in the water. I dont put anything metal in saltwater unless I have to.


----------



## Jfack

K3anderson said:


> That was my point. 1 out of 100. I bet some of the sealed ones that got water in, did so because clowns need hero shots with the reel in the water. I dont put anything metal in saltwater unless I have to.


same here. I've used a tibor before and drooled all over it. But i didn't think the drag was so much better than say a nautilus. It may have been better, but not enough where i would never buy a lighter sealed drag reel again lol. 

Not only that, if someone did have a sealed drag fail, was there no warning signs? Im willing to bet it'd make some noise for a while, feel different, etc and give you enough time to get it repaired before it failed on the water.


----------



## Pierson

K3anderson said:


> That was my point. 1 out of 100. I bet some of the sealed ones that got water in, did so because clowns need hero shots with the reel in the water. I dont put anything metal in saltwater unless I have to.


I completely agree! I don't dunk anything on purpose but I had a Hatch that I used for wade fishing which is how I fish most of the time and inherently it went swimming a few times while landing fish/re-tying. Of course I rinsed it off after every use but because it is a 'sealed' drag i never bothered to do anything more than that. One day it started making a funny noise and shuttering a bit so I opened up the drag housing when i got home and the damage was done. The carbon washers were all corroded. I sent if off for repair, sold it on ebay and got another everglades.


----------



## K3anderson

Jfack said:


> same here. I've used a tibor before and drooled all over it.


I have both. I like Tibor because its a Tibor. Its iconic and awesome. But both drags are great.


----------



## K3anderson

Pierson said:


> I completely agree! I don't dunk anything on purpose but I had a Hatch that I used for wade fishing which is how I fish most of the time and inherently it went swimming a few times while landing fish/re-tying.


So I invented a little thing for the wading issues. If im wearing waders I attach a hook on both sides of the suspenders. One hook points up and one points down. They are plastic clips I found at Lowes. All you do is put the rod on the hook pointing up and under the one pointing down and it will hold the rod horizontally across your body while you de-hook and release the fish. Try it. 

I'll try to find a pic


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

backbone said:


> Assuming that you have actually caught more than a couple of fish on it, (which may be BS) post up a pic. of your reel opened up.


Will do.

And I don't mean any disrespect, it's just I know a number of long-time tarpon guides who swear by the Tibor and I've never once heard that issue.


----------



## crboggs

K3anderson said:


> So I invented a little thing for the wading issues.


Just drag T-man with you. I'll bring R. We'll just treat them like caddies and pay them with frozen yogurt on the way home...

_On a serious note, I need to see this hook set up. I wasn't thrilled with having to dunk everything the last time I unhooked a red._


----------



## crboggs

backbone said:


> Assuming that you have actually caught more than a couple of fish on it, (which may be BS) post up a pic. of your reel opened up.


This is the inside of a Gulfstream I purchased used from a professional guide here in the Tampa area. No idea how many poon are on it...but more than a few. Needs to be lubed up before this upcoming season...obviously...

View media item 1526
I took the clutch dogs out to look at them and saw a bit of wear on the leading edge that engages with the main disk gear. The back sides are machined flat on purpose. 

View media item 1527
Ultimately I went onto the Tibor site and ordered a backup set of dogs and couple sets of the springs. They'll live in my sling pack until I need them...


----------



## Pierson

crboggs said:


> This is the inside of a Gulfstream I purchased used from a professional guide here in the Tampa area. No idea how many poon are on it...but more than a few. Needs to be lubed up before this upcoming season...obviously...
> 
> View media item 1526
> I took the clutch dogs out to look at them and saw a bit of wear on the leading edge that engages with the main disk gear. The back sides are machined flat on purpose.
> 
> View media item 1527
> Ultimately I went onto the Tibor site and ordered a backup set of dogs and couple sets of the springs. They'll live in my sling pack until I need them...


crboggs, Im in the tampa area too, lets chase some poon this season!


----------



## el9surf

Pierson said:


> I completely agree! I don't dunk anything on purpose but I had a Hatch that I used for wade fishing which is how I fish most of the time and inherently it went swimming a few times while landing fish/re-tying. Of course I rinsed it off after every use but because it is a 'sealed' drag i never bothered to do anything more than that. One day it started making a funny noise and shuttering a bit so I opened up the drag housing when i got home and the damage was done. The carbon washers were all corroded. I sent if off for repair, sold it on ebay and got another everglades.



If you dunk an unsealed cork drag will it cause issues? I was always under the impression that cork would have issues if it was submerged. 

I have both sealed and cork drag reels and I try and keep both out of the water. Saltwater has a way of destroying things quickly.


----------



## Pierson

el9surf said:


> If you dunk an unsealed cork drag will it cause issues? I was always under the impression that cork would have issues if it was submerged.
> 
> I have both sealed and cork drag reels and I try and keep both out of the water. Saltwater has a way of destroying things quickly.


The cork should be properly lubricated. This should seal the cork from the salt water. But the whole idea is if you dunk a cork drag you KNOW water got in it, so you open it up and rinse it out at the end of the day.


----------



## backbone

crboggs said:


> This is the inside of a Gulfstream I purchased used from a professional guide here in the Tampa area. No idea how many poon are on it...but more than a few. Needs to be lubed up before this upcoming season...obviously...
> 
> View media item 1526
> I took the clutch dogs out to look at them and saw a bit of wear on the leading edge that engages with the main disk gear. The back sides are machined flat on purpose.
> 
> View media item 1527
> Ultimately I went onto the Tibor site and ordered a backup set of dogs and couple sets of the springs. They'll live in my sling pack until I need them...



Probably not machined flat but were on there left hand reel and then reversed to righty or vice versa. 
It's not going to fail anytime soon, but it's a small detail about the reels. 
There again, I still have three Tibors.


----------



## 994

Anyone got a back country they wanna sell?


----------



## texasag07

I like tibors and have two. I also like nautilus and have had two and currently own a monster.

Tibor is not unknown to issues. My barely used riptide quick change malfunctioned in Belize and you could max out the drag and get only about a 1/3 of the drag it should be. Also after being sent back to Tibor there was a bearing failure. This reel was only a year old, and had never had a fish onthe reel. I also maintain my gear top notch.


All reel companies have issues it's just how they deal with them. 

The thing I find weird on tibors most is that most seem to have a slightly different drag/reel noise. Seems weird on something with supposed super tight mechanical designs and QC.


----------



## crboggs

backbone said:


> Probably not machined flat but were on there left hand reel and then reversed to righty or vice versa.
> It's not going to fail anytime soon, but it's a small detail about the reels.
> There again, I still have three Tibors.


Ah...wasn't sure they could be reversed like that since the screw seat is recessed, so you can't just flip the dogs over. LH vs RH makes sense though. Reel is in great shape. I'd love to wear out some clutch dogs this summer...that would mean lots of success...


----------



## TheAdamsProject

texasag07 said:


> Tibor is not unknown to issues. My barely used riptide quick change malfunctioned in Belize and you could max out the drag and get only about a 1/3 of the drag it should be. Also after being sent back to Tibor there was a bearing failure. This reel was only a year old, and had never had a fish onthe reel. I also maintain my gear top notch.
> 
> All reel companies have issues it's just how they deal with them.


That is interesting about a draw bar reel not being able to max out the drag... Although, I find it very interesting how a reel that has NO bearings can have a bearing failure.


----------



## texasag07

nativejax said:


> That is interesting about a draw bar reel not being able to max out the drag... Although, I find it very interesting how a reel that has NO bearings can have a bearing failure.


Maybe I spoke incorrectly on the bearing failure or whatever, but I sent the reel off to tibor and got it back a week or two later with a completely new drag disk and hub that the quick change spool mounts to. Maybe it has something to do with why they discontinued the quick change who knows.

Believe me or not that I had an issue with the reel I don't really care.

I was simply making a point that all companies have issues no matter who they are. I wasn't bad mouthing tibor.


----------



## K3anderson

nativejax said:


> That is interesting about a draw bar reel not being able to max out the drag... Although, I find it very interesting how a reel that has NO bearings can have a bearing failure.



HAHAHA You have to admit thats pretty hilarious Texas.


----------



## TheAdamsProject

texasag07 said:


> Believe me or not that I had an issue with the reel I don't really care.
> 
> I was simply making a point that all companies have issues no matter who they are. I wasn't bad mouthing tibor.


It wasn't a personal attack on you Tex, I was only making an observation about what parts go into building a Tibor reel. You are spot on that every rod, reel, skiff manufacture has an issue now and again.


----------



## texasag07

I will look back through my stuff and see if I have the write up they did when they fixed everything. 

Yes it is pretty funny.


----------



## Pierson

texasag07 said:


> I will look back through my stuff and see if I have the write up they did when they fixed everything.
> 
> Yes it is pretty funny.



So the classic Tibors do have a bearing, actually they have 3! 2 inside the spool, 1 inside the main gear. Check out the tibor website, they have a diagram that labels them all. The Billy Pate reels however have no bearings.


----------



## TheAdamsProject

Well damn. I didnt see it in the parts list but hey I can admit when I am wrong. Good catch. Must have been my BPs I was thinking about. My appologies gentleman.


----------



## Pierson

nativejax said:


> Tex said he had a QC Riptide. Here is the schematics with parts list. Show me where the bearings are:
> https://www.tiborreel.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/QC_instruct.pdf


Sorry, thought we were talking about the classic, i have never owned at QC and know nothing about them


----------



## Pierson

https://www.tiborreel.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/TiborQC.pdf

Well this breakdown labels 2 bearings


----------



## Pierson

Pierson said:


> https://www.tiborreel.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/TiborQC.pdf
> 
> Well this breakdown labels 2 bearings


*3 bearings


----------



## TheAdamsProject

Pierson said:


> *3 bearings


Yep, I corrected my post from before because it is in the exploded view in that one but not in the parts list I was looking at.


----------



## mtgreenheads

K3anderson said:


> Here's my new one


What a find, been looking for a couple years!


----------



## flysalt060

All these tibors can be reversed. 4 out the 5 I have were left hand and I reel with my right. Billy Pate's cannot. Missed out on a right hand Pate not long ago. They are rare.


----------



## MariettaMike

texasag07 said:


> ...
> The thing I find weird on tibors most is that most seem to have a slightly different drag/reel noise. Seems weird on something with supposed super tight mechanical designs and QC.


The drag sound comes from those three little steel balls at 2, 6, and 10 just outside the cork riding in/out of all those little holes in the spool.

The reel sound comes from those two dogs riding over the teeth of the drag ring.










Holding the reel frame, drag setting, how much grease is in those holes, how much backing is on the spool, and how tight the backing is on the spool are all things that can change the way the drag sounds.

The reel sound changes as the dogs wear in, and I seriously doubt any amateur owner has actually worn them out to the point of failure in their lifetime.

Do not spray any reels with a water hose, and definitely not a pressure washer. Take them apart like you would a firearm to clean them.

There is a lifetime supply of grease in every Tibor. Don't wash it away.


----------



## crboggs

After an assist from k3andersen, this arrived in the mail. Its used, but in good shape. I'll crack it open and look inside after work. 

View media item 1547


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

crboggs said:


> After an assist from k3andersen, this arrived in the mail. Its used, but in good shape. I'll crack it open and look inside after work.
> 
> View media item 1547


I don't like you


----------



## crc01

Did you


crboggs said:


> After an assist from k3andersen, this arrived in the mail. Its used, but in good shape. I'll crack it open and look inside after work.
> 
> View media item 1547


Is this the one that was listed on up country sportfishing? I was going to buy that until I saw someone beat me to it. That's the second time in 2 weeks someone barely beat me to a good deal on that website.


----------



## jmrodandgun

crboggs said:


> After an assist from k3andersen, this arrived in the mail. Its used, but in good shape.


I hate you.



flysalt060 said:


> Missed out on a right hand Pate not long ago. They are rare.


Direct drive, or anti-reverse? I have a right hand billy pate tarpon direct drive but I'm on the hunt for a right hand retrieve direct drive bonefish.


----------



## crboggs

crc01 said:


> Is this the one that was listed on up country sportfishing?


Yeah. I got an "If you don't buy this in the next 30 minutes, I am going to" message and called the guy up to verify the images matched the description and the pricing. Pulled the trigger after speaking to him.


----------



## crc01

crboggs said:


> Yeah. I got an "If you don't buy this in the next 30 minutes, I am going to" message and called the guy up to verify the images matched the description and the pricing. Pulled the trigger after speaking to him.



Lol. Nice. I was on the opposite side of the same story. I'm hating myself. I watched it for days telling myself I didn't need it. Couldn't believe it lasted as long as it did. I finally messaged someone and said, "i can't stand it anymore, buy this or I will". Went to buy it and you must have barely beaten me to the punch.


----------



## MariettaMike

crc01 said:


> Lol. Nice. I was on the opposite side of the same story. I'm hating myself. I watched it for days telling myself I didn't need it. Couldn't believe it lasted as long as it did. I finally messaged someone and said, "i can't stand it anymore, buy this or I will". Went to buy it and you must have barely beaten me to the punch.


Don't beat yourself up. The Freestone has too small an arbor for the drag system, and isn't worth using. But it does complete the set if you're into collecting.


----------



## crc01

MariettaMike said:


> Don't beat yourself up. The Freestone has too small an arbor for the drag system, and isn't worth using. But it does complete the set if you're into collecting.



Interesting, I've never heard that before. Do you mind elaborating?


----------



## crboggs

Well I plan to find out.


----------



## flysalt060

jmrodandgun said:


> I hate you.
> 
> 
> 
> Direct drive, or anti-reverse? I have a right hand billy pate tarpon direct drive but I'm on the hunt for a right hand retrieve direct drive bonefish.


It was a bonefish antireverse I believe.


----------



## Net 30

MariettaMike said:


> Don't beat yourself up. The Freestone has too small an arbor for the drag system, and isn't worth using. But it does complete the set if you're into collecting.


HUH?

I've had 3 so far and couldn't disagree more. Used them from Bonefish, Reds, Snook, Trout & Smallmouth and the drag has aways performed flawlessly and I've never had an issue with arbor size or line pick up.

For a reel that _"isn't worth using"_ they sure are popular and in super high demand.


----------



## MariettaMike

crc01 said:


> Interesting, I've never heard that before. Do you mind elaborating?


A 5 wt is the all-around freshwater trout fly rod. That means 4x to 6x tippets that require very light static drag (start-up).

You would never make the 20-20 club with a Freestone. >=20" trout on <= size 20 fly unless you backed the drag all the way off and just palmed the reel.


----------



## MariettaMike

Net 30 said:


> For a reel that _"isn't with using"_ they sure are popular and in super high demand.


surely that's why they were discontinued.


----------



## jmrodandgun

MariettaMike said:


> You would never make the 20-20 club with a Freestone. >=20" trout on <= size 20 fly unless you backed the drag all the way off and just palmed the reel.


This makes very little sense. I'm not sure this was ever the intended purpose of the Freestone. Seems more like a job for a spring creek or tail water. 

I liked your answer better when I thought it was tricky speak to throw people off your hunt for your very own freestone.


----------



## MariettaMike

jmrodandgun said:


> This makes very little sense. I'm not sure this was ever the intended purpose of the Freestone. Seems more like a job for a spring creek or tail water.


"In Fly fishing, a *freestone* stream flows seasonally, based on the water supply. In the summer and fall, *freestone* streams grow warm and have reduced flow because water from snow melt is less readily available."

I think "Freestone" was a bad choice in name for the reel's size in the line up. Who knows, if it had been named "Lagoon" or "Mosquito" it might not have been discontinued.


----------



## Austin Bustamante

crboggs said:


> After an assist from k3andersen, this arrived in the mail. Its used, but in good shape. I'll crack it open and look inside after work.
> 
> View media item 1547


Nice! Love mine


----------



## jmrodandgun

I get that the freestone was named after a trout stream, I too thought it was a poor choice in names. What I'm getting at is would a 6wt be appropriate for casting a size 20 or smaller fly? Seems like someone who was after a 20 inch trout on a fly that small wouldn't even have the Freestone on their radar. For me it's a bad explanation as to why the reel was discontinued. A better one would be it competed with sales of the Backcountry wide which is a less expensive reel and better suited for freshwater 6 wt work.


----------



## MariettaMike

jmrodandgun said:


> For me it's a bad explanation as to why the reel was discontinued. A better one would be it competed with sales of the Backcountry wide which is a less expensive reel and better suited for freshwater 6 wt work.


That's it! "Backcountry" is what Tibor should have named the Freestone, and just stayed out of the freshwater reel market.

Even though I like the outside drum brake drag design in the Tibor Light reels, I just can't get past the drag setting knob being so different.


----------



## K3anderson

MariettaMike said:


> Don't beat yourself up. The Freestone has too small an arbor for the drag system, and isn't worth using. But it does complete the set if you're into collecting.


Someone's jelly.


----------



## texasag07

Haha glad I wasn't going crazy about the failed bearing.


----------



## crboggs

So I can confirm that the Freestone cannot stop a 4-5' bull shark.

It was, however, handling a slot redfish quite nicely until the fish dropped off the edge we sniped him on and bumped into the tax man.


----------



## Net 30

Saw this today on the Tibor Facebook page...pretty good example of their quality!










_"This Pacific was in the water for over three years when the diver who found it finally located it's owner. As you will see the drag system was perfectly fine & with a little cleaning, ready to go for many more years"._


----------



## Backcountry 16




----------



## Backcountry 16

Backcountry 16 said:


> View attachment 8216
> View attachment 8216
> View attachment 8217


Early 2000 on a sage xi 3 7 weight 4 piece both have worked flawlessly


----------



## jsnipes

Just got back from the Seychelles and sorry to report but had some pretty annoying problems w my Signature 9-10. Also had a Bauer RX give me some issues as well. Conditions over there are tough on reels.

Starting to sour on sealed drags


----------



## Danny Moody

jsnipes said:


> Just got back from the Seychelles and sorry to report but had some pretty annoying problems w my Signature 9-10.


Can you explain what was happening? There was a problem with the Signatures where the clutch pins would hang causing the reel the exert the same drag pressure in the reeling direction. You would be fighting a fish and all of a sudden you were reeling against the same drag you set.


----------



## Snookdaddy

The Tibor cork drag will be fine submerged as long as you have some drag dialed in on the reel.. This puts pressure on the cork. If the drag is backed off to zero, water may get in, but you can take it apart, wipe the cork off and continue fishing..

P.S. I always have some drag set on the reel when I'm casting, don't you?


el9surf said:


> If you dunk an unsealed cork drag will it cause issues? I was always under the impression that cork would have issues if it was submerged.
> 
> I have both sealed and cork drag reels and I try and keep both out of the water. Saltwater has a way of destroying things quickly.


----------



## deerfly

I have used a freestone for quite a few years, caught some nice fish on it too, never had an issue with the drag. The reel is a bit heavy by modern standards, esp in the 6-7wt category, but is built like a tank. 

Bob is right about the drag pressure too, not much tho, just enough to make contact with the cork and not compress it. The thin film of grease on there will complete the seal. Been using Fin-nors, Abel and Tibor cork drags for over 30 years, never had an issue I could blame the cork on...


----------



## mtgreenheads

Couldn't be happier with this Tibor!


----------



## Barbs_deep

jsnipes said:


> Just got back from the Seychelles and sorry to report but had some pretty annoying problems w my Signature 9-10. Also had a Bauer RX give me some issues as well. Conditions over there are tough on reels.
> 
> Starting to sour on sealed drags


Elaborate on your issues if you don't mind


----------



## pete_paschall

Awesome man! Congrats! Normally I am all for catch and release, but in this case you should definitely make an exception!

Pete



mtgreenheads said:


> Couldn't be happier with this Tibor!
> 
> View attachment 9299
> 
> 
> View attachment 9300
> View attachment 9301


----------



## jsnipes

Danny Moody said:


> Can you explain what was happening? There was a problem with the Signatures where the clutch pins would hang causing the reel the exert the same drag pressure in the reeling direction. You would be fighting a fish and all of a sudden you were reeling against the same drag you set.


Wasn't this, but there were a few problems (I assume due to water getting in the reel):

Inconsistent drag; would have to go with more turns to get same drag effect, but then it would randomly "snap back" and you'd have a lot more drag on than you wanted
Not smooth as line went out; lots of startup inertia; very jerky
And, yea, the retrieve was not smooth (although not as hard as the drag pressure on outgoing)
Needless to say, it was quite nerve wracking when I was fighting this milkfish and worried about the reel performing


----------



## Todd L McCagg

I won't say "the best" but certainly among the best. My Everglades is well over 20 years old and I've landed tarpon, bones, stripers, and snook. It's been to 3-4 countries and unintentionally bashed on the occasional gunwale or deck and runs like a champ. Gorgeous, impeccable machining, great drag. When I first started in salt, I bought an assortment of Ross Big Game reels. The drag? GREAT unless you intend to FISH WITH THEM! Impossible to clean drag system unless you take it down entirely. Impossible to take down entirely unless you have special tools on the boat/trip with you. ALL of them failed due to pitting (cause as hard as I tried, FOLLOWING Ross's instructions, I couldn't get the salt out) in the drag. Further the drag system was totally M.M. (the little mouse with the big ears, lives in Orlando over winters). I own many brands and sizes of S/W reels but this is my "special reel".


----------



## JRH

Danny Moody said:


> Can you explain what was happening? There was a problem with the Signatures where the clutch pins would hang causing the reel the exert the same drag pressure in the reeling direction. You would be fighting a fish and all of a sudden you were reeling against the same drag you set.



Bump.

I remember seeing this post and thinking this was weird. I just recently experienced this exact issue on my Signature 7-8 while in the Bahamas. Thought maybe I had sand in the reel or something but it was clean. I guess I will call Tibor and send it in. Any idea on a fix?


----------



## brokeoff

Does anyone know a ton about these reels. I've been a bad Tibor owner and need some help cleaning one up.


----------



## jmrodandgun

brokeoff said:


> Does anyone know a ton about these reels. I've been a bad Tibor owner and need some help cleaning one up.


Pics? It's pretty difficult to ruin one and most parts are easy to get. Tibor will even clean it up for you if you don't mind paying them. Just for the record, I like buying neglected and/or destroyed Tibors...


----------



## brokeoff

jmrodandgun said:


> Pics? It's pretty difficult to ruin one and most parts are easy to get. Tibor will even clean it up for you if you don't mind paying them. Just for the record, I like buying neglected and/or destroyed Tibors...


I just saw small bits of rust on the screw through the middle of the reel, salt buildup on the drag knob bearings, some rust on the large spring and some other miscellaneous rust and salt buildup. So far it's all coming off with a paper towel. I'm going to remove all the old grease and replace with either the Tibor lube on the drag or SuperLube where there was white grease.


----------



## Jason

Is the drag knob on the back country on a different side of the reel for right and left hand retrieve setups? Seen more pictures of it being positioned on the back of the reel for left hand retrieve and looks like its just waiting to hang line on it


----------



## crboggs

MariettaMike said:


> Don't beat yourself up. The Freestone has too small an arbor for the drag system, and isn't worth using. But it does complete the set if you're into collecting.


 No complaints so far...

View media item 1902


----------



## Backwater

http://s723.photobucket.com/user/teamhaas1/media/20170713_160638_zpswfirjl6e.jpg.html

Sorry for the link, due to photobucket going rouge on their customers.... 

Anyways, I got to talk to Ted for quite a long time about some of the history of the Everglades, including chatting about his home down there. I got another personal invite to visit with him down there. He's good people!


----------



## LowHydrogen

Just took delivery of this little gem.


----------



## rakeel

LowHydrogen said:


> View attachment 16974
> 
> View attachment 16975
> 
> Just took delivery of this little gem.


----------



## crboggs

Nice. Hang the Freestone from a nice light 6wt and you'll be very happy. Love mine for close combat with redfish in the backwaters...


----------



## LowHydrogen

crboggs said:


> Nice. Hang the Freestone from a nice light 6wt and you'll be very happy. Love mine for close combat with redfish in the backwaters...


I'm thinking a 6wt Meridian, need to cast one first though. If it's anything like my 8wt that's what it'll be.


----------



## Conner C.

Listen to April Vokey's podcast with Ted (tibor) it will explain what makes a Tibor Reel so worthwhile


----------



## MTByrd

LowHydrogen said:


> I'm thinking a 6wt Meridian, need to cast one first though. If it's anything like my 8wt that's what it'll be.


That's the exact set up I have and it is by far my favorite combo.


----------



## crboggs

MariettaMike said:


> Don't beat yourself up. The Freestone has too small an arbor for the drag system, and isn't worth using. But it does complete the set if you're into collecting.


The Freestone exceeded expectations this morning...after about 50 yards I cranked it down and stopped this rascal. Took awhile on a light redfish leader, quite a challenge.

View media item 2177


----------



## coconutgroves

Conner C. said:


> Listen to April Vokey's podcast with Ted (tibor) it will explain what makes a Tibor Reel so worthwhile


That would require me to listen to April Vokey.


----------



## ifsteve

coconutgroves said:


> That would require me to listen to April Vokey.


And thats a problem why?


----------



## TheAdamsProject

coconutgroves said:


> That would require me to listen to April Vokey.


Oh you mean one of the few lady fly anglers who could tote most peoples jock. So you don't follow a half-dozen wannabe lady fly anglers in bikinis on IG like us all? Come on man... haha


----------



## coconutgroves

Just a joke man. Mention her name in a negative way and every guy seems to defend her and mention something about holding her jock.


----------



## MSG

7.5 ounces and 3 1/4" diameter are no go's to me. Too heavy for a 6 wt and the small diameter means too little line pick up and too much line coiling. They are classic and sort of cool, but not what I would really want to use. Why use a new tech super light rod light a meridian and put such a heavy reel on it. Personally, I think 7.5 ounce is too heavy for a 9 weight with todays rods. A better choice to me would be the Nautilus XL max - 4.7 ounces and 4" diameter. I respect the tibors and would love to own one for the sound they make, but I can't get past the weight on all of them.


----------



## Backcountry 16

MSG said:


> 7.5 ounces and 3 1/4" diameter are no go's to me. Too heavy for a 6 wt and the small diameter means too little line pick up and too much line coiling. They are classic and sort of cool, but not what I would really want to use. Why use a new tech super light rod light a meridian and put such a heavy reel on it. Personally, I think 7.5 ounce is too heavy for a 9 weight with todays rods. A better choice to me would be the Nautilus XL max - 4.7 ounces and 4" diameter. I respect the tibors and would love to own one for the sound they make, but I can't get past the weight on all of them.


X2 on the XL love mine so far and I have a Tibor backcountry wide which I have had for almost 20 years.


----------



## TheAdamsProject

coconutgroves said:


> Just a joke man. Mention her name in a negative way and every guy seems to defend her and mention something about holding her jock.


I went to comment on your post before you edited to honestly say the same thing. I was commenting in a humorous way as well. I fully understand and remember those threads from the Drake in its hayday. All in good fun man.


----------



## Backcountry 16

I guess I am an idiot because I don't even know who she is


----------



## GG34

Backcountry 16 said:


> I guess I am an idiot because I don't even know who she is


I didn't either but I just listened to the interview. It was really good.


----------



## ifsteve

If you ever want to watch somebody that knows how to throw a two handed rod just watch her. She is a steelhead fool that lady.


----------



## Backcountry 16

ifsteve said:


> If you ever want to watch somebody that knows how to throw a two handed rod just watch her. She is a steelhead fool that lady.


Think I may have seen her on TV somewhere does she live out west ? And I believe she wasn't bad on the eyes either and if you want to see a master caster watch some of the old walkers cay chronicals there is a beautiful casting stroke.


----------



## ifsteve

I believe she lives in BC.


----------



## jsnipes

+1 on that Tibor interview being really good - what a story he has!


----------



## coconutgroves

nativejax said:


> I went to comment on your post before you edited to honestly say the same thing. I was commenting in a humorous way as well. I fully understand and remember those threads from the Drake in its hayday. All in good fun man.


That's funny - you knew exactly what thread I was referring to then. No need to stir the pot, that's why I removed that reference.

I am going to grab the podcast now since I am a big fan of Ted and his story.

And I do think it is great to have strong females in our sport. It is a good example for younger girls who want to learn and be inspired. Joan Wulff is one of my all time faves.


----------



## jmrodandgun

coconutgroves said:


> And I do think it is great to have strong females in our sport.


Who do more than just hold dead fish while wearing two bandaids and a cork.


----------



## acesover

I have a rt hand Billy Pate Bonefish on an old Scott HeliPly rod. Kind of heavy, but the thing is bullet proof.


----------



## FlyBy

See what you people have caused. I've never had a Tibor reel and now I had to get a Riptide and a Signature 9-10. They'll be here tomorrow.


----------



## westsidefly

Roger_Cook said:


> See what you people have caused. I've never had a Tibor reel and now I had to get a Riptide and a Signature 9-10. They'll be here tomorrow.


Nice, let us know what you think.


----------



## JRH

MSG said:


> 7.5 ounces and 3 1/4" diameter are no go's to me. Too heavy for a 6 wt and the small diameter means too little line pick up and too much line coiling. They are classic and sort of cool, but not what I would really want to use. Why use a new tech super light rod light a meridian and put such a heavy reel on it. Personally, I think 7.5 ounce is too heavy for a 9 weight with todays rods. A better choice to me would be the Nautilus XL max - 4.7 ounces and 4" diameter. I respect the tibors and would love to own one for the sound they make, but I can't get past the weight on all of them.




I mean this in the nicest way possible, but I couldn't ever imagine contemplating the purchase of a new rod and reel for fly fishing and outright declaring to the world on the internet that the 2.8 ounce difference between a 7.5 ounce reel and a 4.7 ounce reel is a "no go."

I just can't believe that anyone would write on the internet that 2.8 ounces is "too heavy." I own both reels. I don't notice even a little bit of a difference. 

I've never casted at a fish and missed the shot and said "DAMN IF ONLY MY REEL WERE 2.4 OUNCES LIGHTER I WOULD HAVE MADE THAT SHOT" 
or "JEEZ I'VE CASTED THIS 6WT FIFTY TIMES TODAY AND MY SHOULDER IS KILLING ME. IF ONLY I HAD LOADED THAT OTHER REEL ON HERE THAT IS 2.8 OUNCES LIGHTER!"

Different strokes for different folks I guess.


----------



## crc01

JRH said:


> I mean this in the nicest way possible, but I couldn't ever imagine contemplating the purchase of a new rod and reel for fly fishing and outright declaring to the world on the internet that the 2.8 ounce difference between a 7.5 ounce reel and a 4.7 ounce reel is a "no go."
> 
> I just can't believe that anyone would write on the internet that 2.8 ounces is "too heavy." I own both reels. I don't notice even a little bit of a difference.
> 
> I've never casted at a fish and missed the shot and said "DAMN IF ONLY MY REEL WERE 2.4 OUNCES LIGHTER I WOULD HAVE MADE THAT SHOT"
> or "JEEZ I'VE CASTED THIS 6WT FIFTY TIMES TODAY AND MY SHOULDER IS KILLING ME. IF ONLY I HAD LOADED THAT OTHER REEL ON HERE THAT IS 2.8 OUNCES LIGHTER!"
> 
> Different strokes for different folks I guess.



I prefer reels on the heavy side (to a certain extent obviously). Putting a really light weight reel on a really light weight rod makes it tip heavy.


----------



## Net 30

I've never once looked down at my Tibors while fishing and thought: _"man, if these were just a tiny bit lighter today would be soooooo much better". _I just gives thanks each time I'm on the water.

We've come a long way from Pfleuger Medalists and Fenwick fiberglass rods. As Yoda would say.....


----------



## Backwater

ifsteve said:


> I believe she lives in BC.


BC and Aussie land


----------



## Sjoh

Tibor reels are by far the most durable reels I have ever used. Minimal maintenance and they can take a lot of abuse!


----------



## FlyBy

westsidefly said:


> Nice, let us know what you think.


Here's what I have found so far: I haven't fished with either reel yet but both are rigged.
The Riptide weighs 9 oz. and held 600 yds of 30# gelspun with a 9 wt. floating line. It's replacing a Ross Canyon that I used a lot for False Albacore, Cobia, and other miscellaneous.
The Signature Series 9-10 weighs 9.5 oz. and held 300 yds of 30# gelspun with an 8 wt. floating line. I'm putting it on an NRX Pro-1 8 wt. It's for tailing Reds, False Albacore, Snook, Spadefish, and others.


----------



## 994

Roger_Cook said:


> Here's what I have found so far: I haven't fished with either reel yet but both are rigged.
> The Riptide weighs 9 oz. and held 600 yds of 30# gelspun with a 9 wt. floating line. It's replacing a Ross Canyon that I used a lot for False Albacore, Cobia, and other miscellaneous.
> The Signature Series 9-10 weighs 9.5 oz. and held 300 yds of 30# gelspun with an 8 wt. floating line. I'm putting it on an NRX Pro-1 8 wt. It's for tailing Reds, False Albacore, Snook, Spadefish, and others.


600 yards of gel spun on a Riptide?


----------



## FlyBy

That's what it took to fill it.


----------



## el9surf

What does 600 yds of gel spun weigh


----------



## FlyBy

el9surf said:


> What does 600 yds of gel spun weigh


Yes, that is an important point, isn't it? I'm getting tired just thinking about casting it.


----------



## el9surf

I have hand fatigue just holding my phone. The added weight of 600 yds of gel spun is a deal breaker.

All kidding aside Merry Christmas fellas.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Merry Christmas elsurf and microskiffers


----------



## James Humphrey

DeepSouthFly said:


> Opinions. I know they are very nice but just curious as to why the price, what sets them apart? And if I get one, will it be the last reel I own?


bomb proof, click out drag, and great drags.


----------



## Backwater

Roger, What gel spun is it?

I think if you hooked a nuclear submarine, you might be able to take full advantage of that many yards of backing.  Otherwise, aside from spool arbor size displacement, it's way overkill on a 9wt.

el9surf has a good point as well.

As far as your 8wt, the Sig Series 9-10 is even more overkill and will way over balance that rod. Use that reel on a 10wt instead unless the rod is just too fast for you. Then I can see where it will come in handy to help bend the rod to load it and not necessarily the backing yardage being a factor.

Like I preach on this channel.... _"be careful on what gel spun you use (and the diameter thereof) because it can cut wet fingers like a hot knife going through butter."_  Using only 30lb Gel Spun is about 1/3 the diameter of normal dacron backing diameter, coupled with the "zipper" band saw effect of the texture of most gel spuns, it will be like a band saw on wet fingers. 










That's why in most inshore situations, normal smooth larger diameter dacron or micron is a better choice, since it's smooth and doesn't cut you if you accidentally touch it while a fish is pealing off backing from your reel. Believe me, I've seen fingers cut to the bone because of that.

With those species of fish you just named off, you'd be lucky to have one of those fish run you 50yrds into the backing, unless you get a really big albie or big cobia, then maybe 100yrds tops. The rest of it is just increasing your spool diameter where your fly line will lay over, thereby reducing fly line memory (i.e., the smaller the spool diameter, the more you'll get memory in your fly line... and the larger the arbor where the fly line connects to the backing, the less fly line memory you'll have.). Makes sense? 

If I were going to recommend a Tibor for that 8wt NRX Pro-1, it would be an Everglades for sure and that will balance that rod out just perfectly IMO. Spool it up with about 200yrds of 20lb Cortland Micron with your 8wt line and you could be good, as long as you keep your leader outside of your reel and strung up on the rod. If it doesn't quite fit with the fly line spooled up, then trim the backing back 10yrds at a time until it fits (prolly no less that 175yrds total backing with the Cortland Micron 20lb). The Micron has a slight less dia than dacron, so you can get a few more yards of backing on your reel. * If* you had to go Gel Spun on that rod or others, then use the Rio 50lb GSP (very smooth backing), or one of the hollow cores in 50lb (do a "Search" on "hollow core gel spun" on this Fly Fishing Forum for more info) since it lays flat with a wider profile, thereby decreasing the chance of cutting.

Ted Haas


----------



## FlyBy

Yeah, I used 20# gel spun once and I knew when I put it on it would cut me, and it did. On a 6wt, hooked a spanish and something big- AJ or cobia- ate it and got hooked. Took off on its first run and I got cut. Don't use it any more. I like a lot of backing, don't remember ever thinking "I wish I had less backing" and am used to using a reel larger than "normal". I do catch big albies and cobia, never had a cobia run that far but albies are a different story, and there's always a chance of hooking something unexpected. I've had two encounters with sailfish while using a 6 wt. Didn't hook either one, but if I had I would have been thankful for the 300 yds. of backing I had on the reel. Kings and sometimes cudas will make long runs. If the Signature 9-10 is too heavy for the rod I'll switch it out for something, but the Everglades is only one ounce lighter. The 9-10 feels fine on the rod but I haven't cast it yet. I seldom blind-cast.









I do use 6 and 8 wts for albies early in the season, then switch to 9's around November.
All my reels are full . Most have 300 yds. of backing. One 12 wt. has 600, one has 1200 because I see Bluefin occasionally. I figure with 1200 yds. I can at least get the boat started and chase him. And the additional backing doesn't eat anything.


----------



## Backwater

Roger_Cook said:


> Yeah, I used 20# gel spun once and I knew when I put it on it would cut me, and it did. On a 6wt, hooked a spanish and something big- AJ or cobia- ate it and got hooked. Took off on its first run and I got cut. Don't use it any more. I like a lot of backing, don't remember ever thinking "I wish I had less backing" and am used to using a reel larger than "normal". I do catch big albies and cobia, never had a cobia run that far but albies are a different story, and there's always a chance of hooking something unexpected. I've had two encounters with sailfish while using a 6 wt. Didn't hook either one, but if I had I would have been thankful for the 300 yds. of backing I had on the reel. Kings and sometimes cudas will make long runs. If the Signature 9-10 is too heavy for the rod I'll switch it out for something, but the Everglades is only one ounce lighter. The 9-10 feels fine on the rod but I haven't cast it yet. I seldom blind-cast.
> 
> 
> View attachment 20712
> 
> I do use 6 and 8 wts for albies early in the season, then switch to 9's around November.
> All my reels are full . Most have 300 yds. of backing. One 12 wt. has 600, one has 1200 because I see Bluefin occasionally. I figure with 1200 yds. I can at least get the boat started and chase him. And the additional backing doesn't eat anything.


Nice car tag!! 

Rodger, one thing that most people don't realize is just how little pressure you and a normal drag setting can actually put on a fish. if you are just letting it run with little pressure it, then yes, they will keep running. Don't believe that's the case? Try affixing a weight scale to a fixed object (like your trailer hitch on your vehicle. Tie your butt section of your leader directly to it, Have someone monitor the scale and call out the pound rating you are applying. Walk back with your rod about 80ft from that hitch and put pressure on that scale like you normally do a fish. Then try to apply maximum pressure on that rod and see what that comes up to with poundage pressure. Do that with each of your rods. Here's what I think you come up with. 6wt - normal - maybe 1-2lbs of pressure. Max pressure, maybe 3lbs if you are lucky. 8wt - normal - 2-3lbs. Max pressure - maybe 3-4lbs. 9wt - normal - 3-4lbs, max pressure - maybe 4lbs. 10wt - etc..... Your 12wt - 5-6lbs and if you are a real man and give all you got, maybe 8lbs tops with the rod.

*The technique* - Learn how to use your whole body to apply maximum pressure on the fish. I had to get that lesson handed to me by an ole school tarpon guide from the Keys who eventually had a fly shop in Tampa Bay, many years ago called World Class outfitters and his name was Cliff Martin. Back then, I was young and full of piss and vinegar and thought I was big stuff when it came to landing big tarpon on fly back in the 90's. He made that same challenge up above and handed me my own pride back to me in a leftovers doggie bag!  So I set out to learn from him, met up with Stu Apte, learned from him, then Lefty and other tarpon guides I knew back then like Fordyce and experts like Andy Mills. Believe me, it made a difference.

Placing the rod butt handle to your hip, both handles on the cork handle (and NOT touching the rod) and keeping the rod pointing directly at the fish, then rotation your whole body to the side will, to 30 degrees and then quickly really back down and repeating the process, will use the power of the rod, which is the butt section of the rod (not the mid section and not the tip section), thereby applying max pressure on the fish.

Here's an example of me helping a buddy with those techniques to quickly land a big tarpon in 25ft deep of water in 15-20mins using a Hardy Pro-Axis 12wt and a Tibor Guldstream with only 300yrs of backing. That fish maybe only ran 100yrds before we got her to stop. Never cranked the boat to chase her.






*The Drag:* - I like to set the drag a little tighter than you think, especially in open water, tight enough to slow down the fish, but loose enough to protect the tippet. If you can only use very light tippet to get the fish to eat, then that is one thing. But if you can use a good fluorocarbon tippet with a short piece of FC bite leader and thereby increase the tippet lb test rating (say to 15lbs), then you can put more heat on the fish. More heat = shorter runs and quicker landings.

*The rod:* Would you chase small brook trout in a stream with an 8wt? That's more of a 3wt or less rod to use to be effective. Likewise, it's one thing to have fun with small spanish macks on fly and then only use a 6wt on calm days to do so, especially inshore of near shore. However, if you are offshore further, the water is deeper and the fish tend to run larger, then a 6wt doesn't really have the backbone to lift the fish, keep a somewhat reasonable short leash on them and get them in quick enough to not over exhaust them (not to mention the chance of encountering something else like you have in the past). Even with the big spanash macks and smaller albies, I'm using an 8wt on a clam day. If I have big spanish, big albies/little tunnies, dolphin chicks and the chance of a small king, then it's an 9wt for sure. If the albies are very big, kings, big cobes, medium size dolphin, small to mid AJ's, blackfins, etc, then it's a 10wt fo sho! Anything bigger than that, the rod weight should go up from there for offshore pelagics. Bluefins? I have no clue but I met a couple of guys years ago that uses 13-15wts min for those fish and even then, they were small ones under 100lbs up in Maine.

*"The right tool for the right job!*










If you are *not* using the right tool, then you are either over compensating with something else (in your case, it's the backing) or killing the fish in the end.

Just food for thought! 

Ted Haas


----------



## G_straus822

Just got my new tarpon setup!


----------



## Pierson

So this is where we come to brag about the Freestone we just found right? I must say, I have been looking forward to this day for a while now.....


----------



## Backcountry 16

Pierson said:


> So this is where we come to brag about the Freestone we just found right? I must say, I have been looking forward to this day for a while now.....
> View attachment 22933


Nice find the tibor God's have shined upon you.


----------



## LowHydrogen

Pierson said:


> So this is where we come to brag about the Freestone we just found right? I must say, I have been looking forward to this day for a while now.....
> View attachment 22933


That thing looks clean, near mint!


----------



## Net 30

Pierson said:


> So this is where we come to brag about the Freestone we just found right? I must say, I have been looking forward to this day for a while now.....
> View attachment 22933


Score. Always good to be in the right place at the right time.

Looks purty.


----------



## MTByrd

Pierson said:


> So this is where we come to brag about the Freestone we just found right? I must say, I have been looking forward to this day for a while now.....
> View attachment 22933


Nice! Welcome to the club.


----------



## crboggs

Pierson said:


> So this is where we come to brag about the Freestone we just found right? I must say, I have been looking forward to this day for a while now.....
> View attachment 22933


Grats. She's shiney!


----------



## brokeoff

Pierson said:


> So this is where we come to brag about the Freestone we just found right? I must say, I have been looking forward to this day for a while now.....
> View attachment 22933


What's going on the Freestone?


----------



## Backcountry 16

My uncle has a black freestone and I told him that's mine you better put it in your will for me.


----------



## Pierson

brokeoff said:


> What's going on the Freestone?


Sage ONE 6 wt


----------



## crboggs

Pierson said:


> Sage ONE 6 wt


Welcome to the party. You're gonna love it here...

Fair warning...if you got one of the Freestones that was made before they standardized reel seat measurements you may find the fit to be a little loose. I solved it by cutting a strip of gurgler foam and putting it in there like a gasket of sorts. It snugged right down and fit perfect once I did that.

View media item 1565


----------



## Sconnie

Working up to the “cry once” phase but they review highly across the forums.


----------



## MTByrd

Sconnie said:


> Working up to the “cry once” phase but they review highly across the forums.


It took me a couple months to justify it to myself, and then a couple more to find one. But now my 6wt Freestone combo is my favorite set up.


----------



## Guest

I have the Everglades, Gulfstream and Pacific reels. Had them for several years and they have always performed flawlessly. I'll pass them down to our son when I get too old to fish. Yes, they're expensive. Yes, they're worth it.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Look what came in the mail for me today Christmas in march.


----------



## Rick hambric

Thought it was time to give the ole gulfstream a break for a season, got this beauty in today!


----------



## Backcountry 16

There's a brown freestone on ebay right now looks brand new just a heads up.


----------



## T Bone

Rick hambric said:


> View attachment 25640
> Thought it was time to give the ole gulfstream a break for a season, got this beauty in today!


Is that the "Frost Silver"?


----------



## Rick hambric

???i called bob and told him to order me a silver 11/12s with a purple hub. I just think it’s the frost. I wish they would make me a full purple one...


----------



## flysalt060

Tried to post my purple Gulf Stream, but posting a pic on here is a chore


----------



## flysalt060

Well damn it posted! Magic!


----------



## ZaneD

I've been looking into getting a Billy Pate reel because I like the looks and the story behind them. But something I can't find the answer to is, is the drag adjustable? If so, how do you adjust it?


----------



## TheAdamsProject

ZaneD said:


> I've been looking into getting a Billy Pate reel because I like the looks and the story behind them. But something I can't find the answer to is, is the drag adjustable? If so, how do you adjust it?


Absolutely the drag is adjustable, the knob is on the spool side rather than on the back of the frame like most reels. I love mine and will have them forever. Just keep in mind there are two versions, a direct drive and anti reverse. The Direct drives are no longer made and I do not believe they have the parts anymore to switch hand retrieve. They do still make the A/R reels and all the parts.


----------



## ZaneD

nativejax said:


> Absolutely the drag is adjustable, the knob is on the spool side rather than on the back of the frame like most reels. I love mine and will have them forever. Just keep in mind there are two versions, a direct drive and anti reverse. The Direct drives are no longer made and I do not believe they have the parts anymore to switch hand retrieve. They do still make the A/R reels and all the parts.


It seems that most prefer the DD models, but to me it seems that there are notable advantages to AR, especially the handle not spinning to bust knuckles and catch line. Is there a down side to AR that I'm missing, or a reason that so many people seek out the DD models?


----------



## Pierson

ZaneD said:


> It seems that most prefer the DD models, but to me it seems that there are notable advantages to AR, especially the handle not spinning to bust knuckles and catch line. Is there a down side to AR that I'm missing, or a reason that so many people seek out the DD models?


Because that's what i'm used to! lol I too am looking to get some Billy Pates but I'm looking more for the old salty and scuffed DD models. AR just doesn't strike me as something I want in my fly reel. But who knows! I've never tried it.

Lets be real, the Billy Pates are heavy and have a pretty small arbor for today's standards, so why do I want it? It doesn't even have a single ball bearing to rust or fail over time. They are like the diesel engine of fly reels. An heirloom piece of equipment that you ACTUALLY want to use and abuse.


----------



## TheAdamsProject

ZaneD said:


> It seems that most prefer the DD models, but to me it seems that there are notable advantages to AR, especially the handle not spinning to bust knuckles and catch line. Is there a down side to AR that I'm missing, or a reason that so many people seek out the DD models?


I think it is partially what they are used to in a fly reel. Ted designed the billy pate in an Anti reverse as he gets tons of physicians who use them to keep from busted knuckles. I enjoy both but do have the DD versions as the only thing Doctors and I have in common is our handwriting. The A/R can be tricky for some as they expect to turn the handle and gain line... even though spinning and conventional reels are A/R it seems to throw a curveballs to those who are not used to an A/R fly reel. If I needed another Billy Pate, which I don't, I would not hesitate at getting the A/R as I have fished them many of times and enjoy it.


----------



## ZaneD

nativejax said:


> I think it is partially what they are used to in a fly reel. Ted designed the billy pate in an Anti reverse as he gets tons of physicians who use them to keep from busted knuckles. I enjoy both but do have the DD versions as the only thing Doctors and I have in common is our handwriting. The A/R can be tricky for some as they expect to turn the handle and gain line... even though spinning and conventional reels are A/R it seems to throw a curveballs to those who are not used to an A/R fly reel. If I needed another Billy Pate, which I don't, I would not hesitate at getting the A/R as I have fished them many of times and enjoy it.


To me it says something that Ted's original design was AR, then after a stint of producing DD, he moved back to AR and continues to produce them today. I'm going to give the Bonefish model a shot at some lagoon reds and see how I like it.


----------



## ZaneD

Pierson said:


> Because that's what i'm used to! lol I too am looking to get some Billy Pates but I'm looking more for the old salty and scuffed DD models. AR just doesn't strike me as something I want in my fly reel. But who knows! I've never tried it.
> 
> Lets be real, the Billy Pates are heavy and have a pretty small arbor for today's standards, so why do I want it? It doesn't even have a single ball bearing to rust or fail over time. They are like the diesel engine of fly reels. An heirloom piece of equipment that you ACTUALLY want to use and abuse.


I want a brand new smooth and shiny one so I can put my own scuffs and salt on it!


----------



## ifsteve

Most serious fly rod anglers do not like AR reels for the simple reason that you you can be reeling and a fish is still taking line the other way. I think they are poor fighting tools my self. But a buddy has one and he loves it.


----------



## mtgreenheads

Purple Backcountry!


----------



## Seymour fish

S


ifsteve said:


> Most serious fly rod anglers do not like AR reels for the simple reason that you you can be reeling and a fish is still taking line the other way. I think they are poor fighting tools my self. But a buddy has one and he loves it.


Steve, nailed it. AR on a decent poon is worthless


----------



## G McC

Been stuck waiting around a lot today and read through this post. Seems to me that the Tibor Signature should be the ideal compromise between the old school open cork drag and modern sealed drag. I think the drag material is still a cork disc but it's sealed somehow. It can still be taken apart with a penny and the drag can be cleaned and serviced by the owner without voiding the warranty according to the website. Not sure why they are heavier than the original but it seems like weight is the only negative, am I missing something? Been some reports of them having some issues are they pretty much worked out now?


----------



## TheAdamsProject

ifsteve said:


> Most serious fly rod anglers do not like AR reels for the simple reason that you you can be reeling and a fish is still taking line the other way. I think they are poor fighting tools my self. But a buddy has one and he loves it.


You mean like the same type of people that reel against a drag on a spinning reel...


----------



## ifsteve

nativejax said:


> You mean like the same type of people that reel against a drag on a spinning reel...


Yes but its a bit of apples to oranges comparing a fly reel handle to a spin reel handle.


----------



## TheAdamsProject

ifsteve said:


> Yes but its a bit of apples to oranges comparing a fly reel handle to a spin reel handle.


If you say so. Same apples to oranges when people say they reel a fly reel with their left hand rather than their dominate hand because it is the way they reel a spinning reel. Im just playing the devils advocate here so please don't take offence. Its not directed at you, just joking around a little.


----------



## ifsteve

....ah the old right hand versus left hand debate.....lol


----------



## SC on the FLY

I went old school , UPS brought a couple nuggets of gold the other day, I don’t think you can go wrong with any Tibors


----------



## ZaneD

SC on the FLY said:


> I went old school , UPS brought a couple nuggets of gold the other day, I don’t think you can go wrong with any Tibors
> View attachment 40832


Looking good!!


----------



## 994

Add me to the club


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

Me too!


----------



## LowHydrogen

^^^ This thread is the kind of me too movement we've been needing.


----------



## crboggs

More Freestones...just in time for winter reds...nice!


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

crboggs said:


> More Freestones...just in time for winter reds...nice!



It took quite a while for the right one to find me but it was worth the wait


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

I'm always on the hunt for a nice Freestone myself. Currently my Tibor quiver includes a Backcountry CL Wide on my 6wt, an Everglades on my primary 8wt, a Riptide on my primary 10wt, and a Gulfstream on my primary 12wt.

I'm also putting together an off-shore rig and will put a Pacific on that rod.

I may have a problem but fortunately I have an understanding wife.


----------



## Pierson

So what do you guys put on your 7 wt? Freestone? Everglades? Seems like its right in between sizes. Asking for a friend....


----------



## TheAdamsProject

Pierson said:


> So what do you guys put on your 7 wt? Freestone? Everglades? Seems like its right in between sizes. Asking for a friend....


I have run the 5-6 Signature, Billy Pate Salmon and the Backcountry Wide on a 7wt. Usually my Everglades are on my 8wt but wouldn't hesitate to put it on the 7wt if that is what I had with me.


----------



## Pierson

Thanks @nativejax! The soon to be wife is looking for a wedding present to get me and the Igniter in a 7 wt is looking very tempting.


----------



## TheAdamsProject

Pierson said:


> Thanks @nativejax! The soon to be wife is looking for a wedding present to get me and the Igniter in a 7 wt is looking very tempting.


That is awesome! I love my 7wt Igniter. The wife got me the Pate Salmon for our wedding.


----------



## flatzcrazy

Pierson said:


> So what do you guys put on your 7 wt? Freestone? Everglades? Seems like its right in between sizes. Asking for a friend....


----------



## T Bone

Damn, maybe i should think about getting married...

And i run a Back Country Wide CL on my 7wt One


----------



## Rick hambric

T Bone said:


> Damn, maybe i should think about getting married...
> 
> And i run a Back Country Wide CL on my 7wt One


Don’t even think about it, ITS A TRAP!!!!


----------



## K3anderson

No one needs a 7w. 6 or 8. No exceptions.


----------



## G McC

K3anderson said:


> No one needs a 7w. 6 or 8. No exceptions.


Haven't you heard, 7 is the new 8


----------



## Shiloh

Tibor reels forever but I may be just a little bias.
BC


----------



## Shiloh

Pierson said:


> So what do you guys put on your 7 wt? Freestone? Everglades? Seems like its right in between sizes. Asking for a friend....


I'm kinda old school.....My favorite redfish outfit: Sage Xi2 7wt and Tibor Backcountry CL Wide. For an 8wt The iconic set up: Sage TCX and Tibor Everglades.
BC


----------



## mtgreenheads

Sure is a bummer to see the Tibor Lights gone for good. Glad we have our 2 customs!


----------



## afernandez

Pierson said:


> Thanks @nativejax! The soon to be wife is looking for a wedding present to get me and the Igniter in a 7 wt is looking very tempting.


The 7wt Igniter is SICK. Had a chance to cast it yesterday, and now i must have one


----------



## flatzcrazy

mtgreenheads said:


> Sure is a bummer to see the Tibor Lights gone for good. Glad we have our 2 customs!


They are discontinuing the tibor lights?


----------



## GG34

Just the tailwater and spring creeks I think. They are keeping the backcountry.


----------



## Pierson

https://www.tiborreel.com/discontinued-models/

Officially in the discontinued models


----------



## flatzcrazy

Pierson said:


> https://www.tiborreel.com/discontinued-models/
> 
> Officially in the discontinued models


Surprised by that! Thought the Backcountry wide cl was pretty popular! Glad I got mine!


----------



## GG34

I stand corrected. That sucks.


----------



## ZaneD

I was surprised to see them on the discontinued list as well. I guess that's their way of pushing more people to the signature series, unless they end up coming out with a revamped Freestoneish model which would be awesome.


----------



## Zika

Never fished Backcountry on eBay with less than six hours remaining on listing. Current bid is $210.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Tibor-Back-Country-Fly-Reel/113259666291?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=09dda258aa074e3faecc8e2862d124c8&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=113259666291&itm=113259666291&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:a7f279ae-c02c-11e8-b096-74dbd1800758|parentrq:0cf7ebc11660aa42dcc43d7bfff9714e|iid:1


----------



## BayStYat

Tibor Lite series is one of the smoothest reels. Amazing look, feel, drag, and simplicity all in one. The extreme Doritos look took over the market, Tibor's classic look don't appeal to the current crowd. 900 world records and counting. Babe Ruth status.


----------



## 994

They have something else in the works just be patient.


----------



## flatzcrazy

mosquitolaGOON said:


> They have something else in the works just be patient.


Care to share?


----------



## Ron_D

mosquitolaGOON said:


> They have something else in the works just be patient.


How patient…weeks, month, year?


----------



## G_straus822

I know this isn't a classifieds thread but does anyone have a 5/6 signature or a 9/10 signature they'd like to get rid of?


----------



## crboggs

BayStYat said:


> The extreme Doritos look took over the market, Tibor's classic look don't appeal to the current crowd.


I will never, ever run a neon colored fly reel. Much prefer the classic, rugged reels.


----------



## K3anderson

crboggs said:


> I will never, ever run a neon colored fly reel. Much prefer the classic, rugged reels.


I like the colored ones, just not in a Tibor. I'm also never getting one of these Tibor signatures. If I have to get a sealed one, it will be another Nautilus, in PINK.


----------



## crboggs

K3anderson said:


> If I have to get a sealed one, it will be another Nautilus, in PINK.


I guess you gotta start teaching your daughter some day right?


----------



## LowHydrogen

BayStYat said:


> Tibor Lite series is one of the smoothest reels. Amazing look, feel, drag, and simplicity all in one. The extreme Doritos look took over the market, Tibor's classic look don't appeal to the current crowd. 900 world records and counting. Babe Ruth status.


Exactly^ 
I'm trying to catch tropical fish, not fish with tropical fish.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

I'll have to see if I can't hunt up another one. I've got a Back Country CL Wide on my 6wt right now but I've been wanting a 7wt short-stick with that reel for back in the marsh. Something like a Loomis Shorestalker or Sage Bass.


----------



## G_straus822

I own a couple of signatures and haven't had any issues with them. I've been seeing a lot of hate on them in this thread lately. Any reason why?


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

G_straus822 said:


> I own a couple of signatures and haven't had any issues with them. I've been seeing a lot of hate on them in this thread lately. Any reason why?


I think most folks like myself who are admitted Tibor guys simply prefer the cork drag over the sealed drag of the Signature line. I know I do. I'm not a fan of sealed drag systems at all. Give me a high quality cork like the traditional Tibor reels every time.


----------



## kylet

Finn Maccumhail said:


> I think most folks like myself who are admitted Tibor guys simply prefer the cork drag over the sealed drag of the Signature line. I know I do. I'm not a fan of sealed drag systems at all. Give me a high quality cork like the traditional Tibor reels every time.


The signature is a cork system. It's it just has a rubber seal that keeps water out and keeps lube in.


----------



## Surffshr

crboggs said:


> I will never, ever run a neon colored fly reel. Much prefer the classic, rugged reels.


It seems one can have both. ‘Merica!


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

kylet said:


> The signature is a cork system. It's it just has a rubber seal that keeps water out and keeps lube in.


The point is that with the traditional cork/draw bar drag system is that it's easily serviced or repaired. If the sealed drag system fails you're screwed. You've got to send it back for service. I don't care how well it's sealed, seals fail. And I'd rather not deal with that.


----------



## flysalt060

G_straus822 said:


> I own a couple of signatures and haven't had any issues with them. I've been seeing a lot of hate on them in this thread lately. Any reason why?


the firsts ones, especially tarpon size ones, had a little frame issue. Mr. Ted corrected that quickly.


----------



## kylet

If the seal fails, it’s literally the same thing as the as the glades/riptide/gulfstream which you are currently “dealing with”. And you can get to the cork just as easy as those models. I don’t see a reason that you would have to send in a signature that you wouldn’t have to send any other model.


----------



## LowHydrogen

Surffshr said:


> View attachment 43908
> 
> 
> It seems one can have both. ‘Merica!


Nothing classic about that abomination.






=






=classic


----------



## LowHydrogen

=






=not classic


----------



## texasag07

F yeah Miami vice, I use to jam to that cassette when I was a kid!


----------



## Surffshr

Pierson said:


> https://www.tiborreel.com/discontinued-models/
> 
> Officially in the discontinued models


Looks like a few places have sold out. Never saw closeour pricing though.


----------



## LowHydrogen

What the hell has gotten into people? This is getting crazy, I hope this wasn't one of you guys.


----------



## Backcountry 16

LowHydrogen said:


> What the hell has gotten into people? This is getting crazy, I hope this wasn't one of you guys.
> View attachment 47480


Wow wonder what it sold for I'd only pay that for Lefty's old Everglades that's on auction


----------



## westsidefly

Backcountry 16 said:


> Wow wonder what it sold for I'd only pay that for Lefty's old Everglades that's on auction


Lefty's went for $800.


----------



## Backwater

Some of the Billy Pates and Tibor reels that was sold yesterday from the Lefty Krey Estate on Langs.
















Sold for $475
















Sold for $300
















Sold for $700
















Sold for $800
















Sold for $650
















Sold for $450
















Sold for $550
















Sold for $450
















Sold for $650



And..... my favorite!















Sold for $850

I would have sooo paid a stack for that last set! Worth it! Didn't know the auction was even going on until it was too late! 

I hope all these reels are publicly displayed for all to appreciate them!

We will all miss you Sir! R.I.P. in that great tailwaters and salt grass flats in the sky!!!


----------



## LowHydrogen

Backcountry 16 said:


> Wow wonder what it sold for I'd only pay that for Lefty's old Everglades that's on auction


It sold for $750. I agree any of his stuff, but this reel was just a regular old boat rashed Freestone, nothing special. Hell I'm thinking about selling some stuff lol.


----------



## crboggs

$750 for that Freestone is ludicrous.


----------



## TheAdamsProject

I agree $750 is silly for a regular Freestone especially with the Signature 5-6 now. For Lefty's, yea I would consider paying that, it does suck I think all those auction items came with a 21% fee added on.


----------



## crboggs

I'm ok paying a premium for a pedigree, but 21% is highway robbery.


----------



## Surffshr

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/273630055556

Not mine

$450 buy it now Freestone...


----------



## ZaneD

Surffshr said:


> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/273630055556
> 
> Not mine
> 
> $450 buy it now Freestone...


Funny I was just looking at that. From the picture it looks to be in rough shape.


----------



## Devin1128

The video above has a Sealed drag reel failing while fighting a tarpon on the beach, this is just for entertainment I love nautilus reels , and Hatch . I have never seen this happen . Fast forward towards 3/4 the way through to see what he goes through. Again just for entertainment I'm not giving any opinion here just wanted you guys to watch.


----------



## Tread lightly

Very nice. He mentioned it was a Nautilus. Do you know what model?


----------



## joegil476

jmrodandgun said:


> There are also fine touches that go noticed for some people who are still shopping. For example, the palming rim on the spool has two parallel groves machined into the rim to hold your tippet in place rather than wind the end of the fly line through the first guide. The two holes in the back of the reel foot are hook Keepers.


----------



## joegil476

Love Teddy’s reels 
been a fan forever own Billy Pate’s to Signatures can’t seem to get rid of any just add more 

Just doing some unpacking ran across this and it’s three partners 
Bought them new from Ted with the plexiglass display case still new never fished never even had a line on it
#99 of 100
Not for sale


----------



## Surffshr

Devin1128 said:


> The video above has a Sealed drag reel failing while fighting a tarpon on the beach, this is just for entertainment I love nautilus reels , and Hatch . I have never seen this happen . Fast forward towards 3/4 the way through to see what he goes through. Again just for entertainment I'm not giving any opinion here just wanted you guys to watch.


Off topic but I have two things to say.

1. While that is a gulf beach (apparently), that isn’t what I’d call surf fishing. Effff you FL boys on that shit. Lake conditions occur rarely on Padre and the fish are plumb freaked out when they do.

2. While this dude did a great job on two large fish, he sucks as a surf fisherman. He has the largest landing net known if he simply backs up and uses the beach. I thought it was some kinda “for-film” shit until he grabbed the leader on that snook...WTF man! Back the hell up and play that fish into shallow water and beach it! Standing in that deep of water (greater than knee deep) down here would get you slammed.

3 (bonus). That reel was JACKED up. He’d have leadered the tarpon had it not messed up AND if he’d have done 2 above.


----------



## Billthechair

mosquitolaGOON said:


> Yep. It hurt paying $500 for my Everglades but every time I take the neoprene pouch off it puts a smile on my face. When I can't fish anymore, I'll pass it on to my kid.


This is how I feel about my Abels and the Tibors. They will last forever will just a little care.


----------



## tx8er

Billthechair said:


> This is how I feel about my Abels and the Tibors. They will last forever will just a little care.


Ran across this repair ticket for my Everglades tune-up from earlier this year while straightening my desk up. Speaks for itself.


----------



## ZaneD

Just wanted to revive this thread to do a little bragging. I caught these two Pate reels on eBay last weekend, both are direct drive/RHR. Been looking to add these to the collection for a while now so I jumped on it.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

I've said it before regarding Tibor reels but I think it's pretty special that when my older boy turns 16 in 8 years I've promised him a long tarpon fishing trip and with any luck he'll have the chance to fight a big poon on the same Gulfstream I caught my first tarpon on.


----------



## Dan Vukmer

I own two Tibor reels. They perform and look great. However, I was recently turned on to Solitude reels by a fly fishing guide in Panama. Outstanding reel at 1/2 the price. Make sure you get it in black because that means it's Type III hard anodized -- will survive anything. I own 2 SL5 reels and abuse the heck out of them.


----------



## bonehead

Joined the club! First tibor. Gearing up for tarpon season.


----------



## bonehead

Do I really need to be the original owner to have my reel serviced? I know it says that on the website but have heard of a couple guys who sent their used reels back...


----------



## tx8er

No. They will service any Tibor. You can download the repair request form on their website.


----------



## bonehead

Great thanks!!


----------



## Backcountry 16

There is a freestone on eBay current bid is 560 if anyone is in the market.


----------



## Surffshr

I swear that reel sold before. It is in Brazil.


----------



## jmrodandgun

I'm still on the hunt for the perfect direct drive bonefish in right hand retrieve.


----------



## bonehead

I got to use a freestone yesterday... in all honesty I don’t understand all the fuss about it. Sure it’s a great reel and looks nice and all that, but why are they so highly regarded? 

Someone, teach me!


----------



## Pierson

bonehead said:


> I got to use a freestone yesterday... in all honesty I don’t understand all the fuss about it. Sure it’s a great reel and looks nice and all that, but why are they so highly regarded?
> 
> Someone, teach me!


For people who already love the unsealed cork drag and classic bomb proof Tibor design, its pretty much the best/only only option in a 6 wt package. Since the saltwater 6wt is becoming more popular, the need for these reels has re surged but since they are no longer in production, they are getting harder to find, especially for a reasonable price. Its like having the classic Everglades everyone loves but for your 6wt.


----------



## silverg hog

Pierson said:


> For people who already love the unsealed cork drag and classic bomb proof Tibor design, its pretty much the best/only only option in a 6 wt package. Since the saltwater 6wt is becoming more popular, the need for these reels has re surged but since they are no longer in production, they are getting harder to find, especially for a reasonable price. Its like having the classic Everglades everyone loves but for your 6wt.


Well said. I use mine for a lot of different species on 6 and 7 wt. Awesome drag for striper, redfish up to early season albecore. If any one has a pristine black, I would like to trade for my gold.


----------



## Backcountry 16

bonehead said:


> Well said. I use mine for a lot of different species on 6 and 7 wt. Awesome drag for striper, redfish up to early season albecore. If any one has a pristine black, I would like to trade for my gold.


 I have a black one with minimal boat rash pm your phone number and we can exchange pics of the reels I would be interested in an.exchange if we both agreed.


----------



## Tx_Whipray

My cousin is the guy that got me hooked on fly fishing back in the late '90s. He sold his skiff and pretty much quit fishing about 5-6 years ago due to kids, career, etc. He had a big health scare last year and has decided he's going to spend more time doing things he loves, and has vowed to start fishing more when he feels like it. I took him fishing over Christmas break, and he shows up with an absolutely mint Freestone on an equally mint Scott Heli-Ply 7wt. I lusted over that rig all trip. I fish an Abel Big Game #1 on my 6wt, so I've got no room to complain., but damn that Freestone was pretty.


----------



## Tx_Whipray

If you were shopping for a reel for a 9wt, would you look Everglades or Riptide?


----------



## TheAdamsProject

Tx_Whipray said:


> If you were shopping for a reel for a 9wt, would you look Everglades or Riptide?


I throw a 9wt on both. It would depend on what else you have. I have more than one Everglades that I use for 7-8-9 but The Riptide I use for 9-10 and even caught tarpon on it with an 11wt. If you feel you might use it on a 10wt in nasty Permit/LA Redfish conditions when you also need a 9wt or already have a solid 8wt reel then go Riptide. If you would never or rarely use anything more than a 9wt and dont have an everglades already, go Everglades.

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Tx_Whipray

nativejax said:


> I throw a 9wt on both. It would depend on what else you have. I have more than one Everglades that I use for 7-8-9 but The Riptide I use for 9-10 and even caught tarpon on it with an 11wt. If you feel you might use it on a 10wt in nasty Permit/LA Redfish conditions when you also need a 9wt or already have a solid 8wt reel then go Riptide. If you would never or rarely use anything more than a 9wt and dont have an everglades already, go Everglades.
> 
> Hope that makes sense.


I have an Everglades on my 8wt, and a Ross Evo R Salt on my 10wt. I bought a Clutch Core 9wt recently, and I'm trying to decide what to put on there. It would mostly be an LA Marsh Redfish rod.


----------



## TheAdamsProject

@Tx_Whipray with that quiver. Add The Riptide!


----------



## brokeoff

Riptide


----------



## JonathanD

Is it voodoo to get a different color nameplate and foot on a frost silver Everglades? Was thinking black.


----------



## ShallowH2o

If you want to read where the Tibor name came from this is a great read. https://gardenandgun.com/feature/th...MlWt0AnyV585k6mp_B4P4Re4n7Ej4_Ses0-gtudmlsqBE I own one and wouldn't have anything else. Its a story about “Ted” Juracsik.


----------



## LowHydrogen

Riptide


----------



## TheAdamsProject

JonathanD said:


> Is it voodoo to get a different color nameplate and foot on a frost silver Everglades? Was thinking black.


Naa youre good. The black and silver frost look good together


----------



## jwskiff

Does anyone know about the differences (durability wise) between the different finishes?


----------



## crboggs

bonehead said:


> Sure *it’s a great reel* and looks nice and all that, but why are they so highly regarded?


You said it yourself..."it's a great reel". The fact that they are no longer made makes them desirable IMHO, especially for those of us who throw 6wt in the salt and who are fans of the old school cork drag Tibors like the Everglade, Riptide, Gulfstream, and Pacific.

There simply is no comparable 6wt reel out there...IMHO.


----------



## TheAdamsProject

crboggs said:


> There simply is no comparable 6wt reel out there...IMHO.


Sure there is the Tibor Signature 5-6


----------



## crboggs

nativejax said:


> Sure there is the Tibor Signature 5-6


I guess...if you can't find a Freestone.


----------



## TheAdamsProject

crboggs said:


> I guess...if you can't find a Freestone.


Hey Im always keeping an eye out!


----------



## westsidefly

nativejax said:


> Sure there is the Tibor Signature 5-6


There is also the Abel Super 5/6, or 6/7 (Please forgive me if somebody has already mentioned it). I’m a big fan of Tibor, I have a few. I would say the sound of a Tibor drag for me is comparable to a rumble of a Harley for a motorcycle guy. But when I wanted a new 6wt setup, and saw what a PITA getting a Freestone was...I went with Abel. Similar cork drag, probably lighter, and same level of craftsmanship. And you can pick them up any day of the week on eBay. Just saying...


----------



## K3anderson

I like mine.


----------



## LowHydrogen

eBay drinking on a flight last week cost me...


----------



## Tx_Whipray

Did you snipe that black one at the last second? If so, you got me...fugger.


----------



## LowHydrogen

Tx_Whipray said:


> Did you snipe that black one at the last second? If so, you got me...fugger.


 I remember one of them I got at the last minute, could have been that one but can't say for sure. What I do know is Delta has Macallan now.


----------



## Pierson

Just made a new addition to my Tibor collection!















In the name of unsealed cork and bullet proof design, I had to try out the classic direct drive Billy Pate. They can also be had for much cheaper on ebay if you are patient (mine was under $300). Although the arbor and diameter is on the smaller side for the larger reels like the tarpon and bonefish, I feel like the salmon totally flies under the radar. Weight and dimension wise, it is right between the Freestone and Everglades. I bought it mostly to have a classic Tibor reel for the novelty of it, now I'm looking to add more because this thing is SWEET.


----------



## bryson

Recently joined the Tibor club - I was actually trying to find info on some older Abel reels and stumbled across a deal for a Gulfstream I couldn't pass up. It's in great shape mechanically, and the sound of that drag, oh man! I'm really excited about it, and hope to get the chance to make it sing at least once or twice this year.

















Now I just gotta find a good 11wt rod to pair it up with!


----------



## sidelock

Where are you guys finding these reels for a reasonable price ? I've been monitoring fleebay for an Everglades or a Riptide but they all have a premium sticker price.


----------



## bryson

sidelock said:


> Where are you guys finding these reels for a reasonable price ? I've been monitoring fleebay for an Everglades or a Riptide but they all have a premium sticker price.


I feel like occasionally you may see something on ebay, but they are usually up there for long enough for the price to get fair/high. Keep an eye out on Craigslist or forums.

For example, someone recently sold a Riptide here for in the $300s (I think) that was gone in a matter of hours, and there was just an Everglades for $350 that lasted about the same amount of time. The most important thing is to know exactly what you're looking for (with respect to price vs age/condition) ahead of time so that when you see it you can jump on it, since good deals like that never last long.

For the most part, the reason people generally price something below market value is because they want it gone relatively quickly, and don't want to deal with the hassle of "interested" buyers or people trying to negotiate this and that.

Mine was a good enough deal that I was willing to buy it sight-unseen, and payed with a personal check in the mail.

All that being said, I think the prices on ebay are pretty representative of what those reels are worth. They are expensive reels new, and they hold their value because they perform like new for a very long time. If I had a time constraint and was gearing up for a tarpon trip in the near future, I'd definitely be willing to pay a premium for a used reel I could have great confidence in, while also saving a little cash over a brand-spankin-new one.


----------



## Pierson

sidelock said:


> Where are you guys finding these reels for a reasonable price ? I've been monitoring fleebay for an Everglades or a Riptide but they all have a premium sticker price.


Almost always get the deals when someone posts a "buy it now" item or "make an offer" but they usually don't last long. Like @bryson said, you need to know exactly what you are willing to pull the trigger on and go for it as soon as you see it. If you are in the market, I recommend making your browser on your computer pull up ebay right to the Tibor page every time you open a window. Sort by "New". See what comes up. I have found all my reels this way just a few hours sometimes minutes after posting. People will price to sell, you just have to be patient and persistent.


----------



## LowTideFly

Anyone ever notice their Tibor Reel foot is a bit larger than other manufacturers?


Seems like it’s wider and doesn’t fit in the reel seat the same.


----------



## Pierson

LowTideFly said:


> Anyone ever notice their Tibor Reel foot is a bit larger than other manufacturers?
> 
> 
> Seems like it’s wider and doesn’t fit in the reel seat the same.


I have heard a couple instances with older model Tibors fitting some rods weird. Never had trouble with any of mine. What rod is it on?


----------



## LowTideFly

Pierson said:


> I have heard a couple instances with older model Tibors fitting some rods weird. Never had trouble with any of mine. What rod is it on?


Orvis Helios 3D 10wt and it’s a New Riptide


----------



## LowTideFly

Not so much fit wierd. But the reel seat doesn’t slide up as much, Tibor foot is wider?


----------



## Pierson

LowTideFly said:


> Not so much fit wierd. But the reel seat doesn’t slide up as much, Tibor foot is wider?


Could be that the foot is wider. I mean does it move at all? If the reel is secure, I wouldn't stress about it.


----------



## LowTideFly

Pierson said:


> Could be that the foot is wider. I mean does it move at all? If the reel is secure, I wouldn't stress about it.


 The reel is secure.... but it did chip the corners of my shiny new reel when I tightened the reel seat nuts


----------



## jmrodandgun

Never been a big fan of Orvis reel seats. 


Replacement stands are cheap.

https://www.tiborreel.com/product/tibor-tibor-qc-signature-reel-stands/


----------



## crboggs

LowTideFly said:


> Anyone ever notice their Tibor Reel foot is a bit larger than other manufacturers? Seems like it’s wider and doesn’t fit in the reel seat the same.


That might happen if its an older reel from the years before everything got standardized.

My Freestone reel foot was actually a little on the smaller side. I just cut a piece of gurgler foam and stuck it on there and it now fits perfectly.


----------



## Origin

Is this the back of the line for a freestone?


----------



## MariettaMike

I scored a new Pacific with the Spool 2 yesterday and can’t wait to hear the drag sing.

Can’t get pic to upload from any of my Mac devices. Not even a screen shot. Weird.


----------



## Tx_Whipray

Just FYI...There's a Freestone on Ebay right now. Not the one from Brazil that's been on there a few times. This one is in Washington. It looks pretty rough, though.


----------



## LowHydrogen

MariettaMike said:


> I scored a new Pacific with the Spool 2 yesterday and can’t wait to hear the drag sing.
> 
> Can’t get pic to upload from any of my Mac devices. Not even a screen shot. Weird.


There's some kind of issue uploading, I've had the same thing going on today.

@austin @anytide do you guys know what's going on with the image upload function?


----------



## anytide

LowHydrogen said:


> There's some kind of issue uploading, I've had the same thing going on today.
> 
> @austin @anytide do you guys know what's going on with the image upload function?


No 
working on it.


----------



## JonathanD

Couple questions on cleaning an Everglades. When soaking in warm water, can you soak the cork with it (



) or do you need to remove it? Do you use the same graphite grease on the dogs or should I use white grease on everything buy the cork?


----------



## bryson

I don't know anything about soaking them (personally I would avoid it if possible), but I spoke to Tibor about the grease just the other day.

This may be different for newer models, but for my old Gulfstream they recommended their Tibor Graphite Lube for the drag, and a "regular lithium grease" on everything else. They actually also mentioned Super Lube (not sure if it's lithium-based or not, but it's common to use as reel grease) by name.


----------



## TheAdamsProject

bryson said:


> This may be different for newer models, but for my old Gulfstream they recommended their Tibor Graphite Lube for the drag, and a "regular lithium grease" on everything else. They actually also mentioned Super Lube (not sure if it's lithium-based or not, but it's common to use as reel grease) by name.


This is exactly right. I also do not soak my reels. No need for that.


----------



## crboggs

Use the Tibor Graphite Lube on your cork. Doesn't take much.

I don't soak mine either...just a quick rinse and brush if there is any grit or etc in there and then re-lube.


----------



## K3anderson

crboggs said:


> Use the Tibor Graphite Lube on your cork. Doesn't take much.
> 
> I don't soak mine either...just a quick rinse and brush if there is any grit or etc in there and then re-lube.


I'm looking forward to you doing all of mine.


----------



## crboggs

K3anderson said:


> I'm looking forward to you doing all of mine.


----------



## JonathanD

This seems like a slippery slope...


----------



## Surffshr




----------



## JonathanD

When I switched the black foot for the silver, I noticed the new black foot was not threaded for the plastic plug in the small space between the screws where the spare dog springs were. No way to retain the springs, unless I make something. Did they stop doing that?


----------



## LowHydrogen

Surffshr said:


> View attachment 62458


Don't be a rod tease, show it!!!


----------



## Surffshr




----------



## LowHydrogen

Surffshr said:


> View attachment 62512
> 
> View attachment 62514
> 
> View attachment 62516


I'm not trying to be a child about this, but Efff you man. I mean that in the nicest way possible.

So clean! Seriously Congrats.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Surffshr said:


> View attachment 62512
> 
> View attachment 62514
> 
> View attachment 62516


Welcome to the club I got mine last year


Surffshr said:


> View attachment 62512
> 
> View attachment 62514
> 
> View attachment 62516


Nice score


----------



## GG34

Why is the freestone so sought after for a 6wt when compared to a Backcountry? Is it that much better? Serious question.


----------



## Backcountry 16

GG34 said:


> Why is the freestone so sought after for a 6wt when compared to a Backcountry? Is it that much better? Serious question.


I actually have both and fish the backcountry more. It's a culture thing I am thinking I just got a really good dral on one.


----------



## Pierson

Surffshr said:


> View attachment 62512
> 
> View attachment 62514
> 
> View attachment 62516





JonathanD said:


> When I switched the black foot for the silver, I noticed the new black foot was not threaded for the plastic plug in the small space between the screws where the spare dog springs were. No way to retain the springs, unless I make something. Did they stop doing that?


Wait wait wait.....what now? Are you saying there are spare springs inside the foot of your reel?
Pictures please


----------



## crboggs

GG34 said:


> Why is the freestone so sought after for a 6wt when compared to a Backcountry? Is it that much better? Serious question.


The Freestone is like a shrunk down Everglade...which is why I like mine so much.


----------



## Origin

Pierson said:


> Wait wait wait.....what now? Are you saying there are spare springs inside the foot of your reel?
> Pictures please


Yes. Older reel stands used to have a threaded little screw in the middle hole that was used to house a set of clutch dog springs underneath. This feature was discontinued some time ago though and is only found on the older reels/reel stands.


----------



## K3anderson

I didnt even know this existed. Will have to check all mine now.


----------



## bryson

Mine has a plastic plug, and I was actually about to purchase some springs since they are so cheap. It would be a nice little present to find a few extras in there! I'll check when I get home.


----------



## crboggs

K3anderson said:


> I didnt even know this existed. Will have to check all mine now.


Yeah. Same...bought extra springs last year and it would be cool if I could store them in the reel seat.


----------



## MariettaMike

It is my understanding they will not make any more Pacifics with the Spool 2, so I was very happy to score a like new one last week.

Maybe I’ll find a Freestone someday,
Or a Riptide or Everglades with the Spool 2....$$$


----------



## IRLyRiser

Picked up a sig 5/6 on eBay.


----------



## Tx_Whipray

I was watching that one, but I’ve got a more immediate need for something for a 9wt. I’ve got an Abel Big Game #1 on my 6wt.


----------



## bryson

Origin said:


> Yes. Older reel stands used to have a threaded little screw in the middle hole that was used to house a set of clutch dog springs underneath. This feature was discontinued some time ago though and is only found on the older reels/reel stands.


This little $1.75 surprise made my night. I noticed when switching my retrieve that one of the springs was bent pretty good (still functional, though), and had resigned myself to waiting until I made it down to FL to purchase new springs from a shop that carries them.

Anyway, I pulled that plastic plug out fully expecting to find nothing at all, but wouldn't you know two brand new springs were sitting there waiting for me!


----------



## Tx_Whipray

Well, it was finally my time. This guy should be in my hands by next Wednesday..


----------



## Surffshr

Tx_Whipray said:


> View attachment 62622
> Well, it was finally my time. This guy should be in my hands by next Wednesday..


Very nice! I was eyeballing that one (and all of the others) too.


----------



## T Bone

The start of an obsession...


----------



## LowHydrogen

T Bone said:


> The start of an obsession...
> 
> View attachment 62624


Nice!! You must have been eBay-drinking on a plane too! Haha


----------



## Tx_Whipray

My new to me Riptide showed up today. Looks brand new. Still had the sticker on the spool. Looks like it was spooled with backing and put in a drawer.
View attachment 63906


----------



## Surffshr

I see some porting on the Tibors that looks the same as the Tibor Lights. Still round, but more open. Is this an actual style or is it just internet pics not referencing the correct reel?

Looking at it again, it might be the QC variety that has the porting I’m seeing.


----------



## JonathanD

So who got the Freestone what was on Ebay for about an hour? By the time I contemplated it it was gone.


----------



## LowHydrogen

JonathanD said:


> So who got the Freestone what was on Ebay for about an hour? By the time I contemplated it it was gone.


Not me but I had eyes on it, super clean. The 5/6 Signature in the classifieds is honestly a better deal, if you're in the market. It's not a Freestone, but it's every bit as good.


----------



## Tailer

Got the twins rigged for tarpon season.


----------



## tx8er

LowHydrogen said:


> Not me but I had eyes on it, super clean. The 5/6 Signature in the classifieds is honestly a better deal, if you're in the market. It's not a Freestone, but it's every bit as good.


Do the Signatures have the same “sound” on the run as the Tibor line -up?


----------



## LowHydrogen

tx8er said:


> Do the Signatures have the same “sound” on the run as the Tibor line -up?


Yes


----------



## tx8er

LowHydrogen said:


> Yes


Thank you


----------



## Origin

tx8er said:


> Do the Signatures have the same “sound” on the run as the Tibor line -up?






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1069826296386899


----------



## Surffshr

Another Freestone on EBay right now


----------



## LowTideFly

First fish on the new Everglades was a fat 27” Bonefish. Safe to say she’s broken in!!


----------



## LowTideFly

Do the Billy Pate Bonefish A/R Reels have the same drag clicker sound As the Everglades?


----------



## TheAdamsProject

LowTideFly said:


> Do the Billy Pate Bonefish A/R Reels have the same drag clicker sound As the Everglades?


My DD Pates are very close in sound just a little more muffled.


----------



## Origin

LowTideFly said:


> Do the Billy Pate Bonefish A/R Reels have the same drag clicker sound As the Everglades?


Both the DD and AR billy pates utilize the same style of clickers as the tibor line, that the Everglades is in, with the clickers on the outer rim of the gear and detents on the backside of the spool to create the outgoing clicker sound.


----------



## flysalt060

All kinds of purple Tibors


----------



## dbrady784

I’m a big abel fan but took this in on a trade. Pretty cool little reel. Think they discontinued them too.


----------



## tx8er

dbrady784 said:


> I’m a big abel fan but took this in on a trade. Pretty cool little reel. Think they discontinued them too.


There is a guy looking for this exact reel in the classifieds if you are interested in selling it. Not me.


----------



## MTByrd

dbrady784 said:


> I’m a big abel fan but took this in on a trade. Pretty cool little reel. Think they discontinued them too.


That’s my old reel! I hated to let it go, but pairing it with a Clutch rod was the only way to get it sold. Lots of fish caught on that reel and it was meticulously cared for.


----------



## dbrady784

Still not a tibor guy but got a great deal on this and couldn’t pass it up.


----------



## MTByrd

dbrady784 said:


> Still not a tibor guy but got a great deal on this and couldn’t pass it up.


Looks like you’re slowly becoming a Tibor Guy. Welcome!


----------



## dbrady784

MTByrd said:


> Looks like you’re slowly becoming a Tibor Guy. Welcome!


Haha, nah man abel through and through. I actually got rid of that backcountry to another member on here. This freestone came up and know that it’s pretty sought after, so I picked it up.


----------



## TheAdamsProject

Kind of like those guys that badmouth the IG bikini fishing girls....... but still follows them. Haha


----------



## wardicus

flysalt060 said:


> View attachment 72604
> View attachment 72606
> All kinds of purple Tibors


Ok how do I get one of these


----------



## Surffshr

wardicus said:


> Ok how do I get one of these


I just noticed the purple covers.


----------



## dbrady784

TheAdamsProject said:


> Kind of like those guys that badmouth the IG bikini fishing girls....... but still follows them. Haha


haha touche. though the abel collection is up 5 reels to my 2 tibors.


----------



## Origin

wardicus said:


> Ok how do I get one of these


https://www.thefishhawk.com/products/tibor-reels-classic-series-limited-edition-violet

Here


----------



## wardicus

Well thank you , I didnt know what fish hawk was .... can’t believe I actually kind of like the purple .... plum crazy


----------



## flysalt060

They had 2 Everglades and a 11/12 signature left from first run last Saturday. Not sure now.


----------



## texasag07

I actually kinda like the purple but I definitely wouldn’t want the fly shops advertisement on mine.


----------



## brokeoff

I recently went black:


----------



## Backcountry 16

brokeoff said:


> I recently went black:
> 
> View attachment 74600


Your never go back.


----------



## Tx_Whipray

Did you guys see the Mint Freestone on Ebay? It went for $711!! 
I give up.


----------



## crboggs

Tx_Whipray said:


> Did you guys see the Mint Freestone on Ebay? It went for $711!! I give up.


If its the one I looked at I'm not convinced it was mint. $711 is nutty.


----------



## silverg hog

From a seller in Denmark with zero sells?


----------



## Tx_Whipray

silverg hog said:


> From a seller in Denmark with zero sells?


That's the one.


----------



## el9surf

Tx_Whipray said:


> Did you guys see the Mint Freestone on Ebay? It went for $711!!
> I give up.


What's with the infatuation on the Freestone anyways? Doesn't a reel that weighs almost 8 ounces feel like a lead weight on a 6 wt? I would rather have an Abel super 6/7 with less weight and a larger diameter.


----------



## crboggs

el9surf said:


> What's with the infatuation on the Freestone anyways? Doesn't a reel that weighs almost 8 ounces feel like a lead weight on a 6 wt? I would rather have an Abel super 6/7 with less weight and a larger diameter.


I'm sure we've been through this one before...but the difference is about 1.5 ounces? That's about what a slice of bread weighs. So don't assume the Freestone is noticeably heavier than your Abel. That weight argument is a non-starter if you don't blind cast alot.

The arbor size may be a more noticeable performance hit if you hook into a big fish. But it hasn't been an issue for me with overslot reds or with slot snook so far.

Ultimately, the Freestone is just f'ng cool. Its a shrunken down Everglade and I like it.

Throw in the fact that its no longer made by Tibor and you add a level of exclusivity and rareness that makes it ever more desirable to some.

And no...I wouldn't have paid $711 for one. I paid MUCH less for mine.


----------



## MTByrd

silverg hog said:


> From a seller in Denmark with zero sells?


I thought about bidding a couple days ago until I saw this. Hopefully it works out for whoever bought it, but’s that a lot of money to send someone without any feedback.


----------



## el9surf

The weight coupled with the small diameter would leave me searching for a better option. I suppose unless you're targeting bonefish there really aren't a lot of true 6-weight class fish that will get you on the reel anyway so it probably doesn't matter. I have a Galvan T6 on my 6 wt for reference. I own both Tibor and Abel in other sizes. For me the cool factor is nice to have but it comes secondary to function.


----------



## brokeoff

eBay...again...enjoy...


----------



## Tx_Whipray

I'll set the over/under on this one at $525...


----------



## Net 30

Too bad the black models show every little nick and scratch.......


----------



## Gator Trout

sold for $560


----------



## Tx_Whipray

Somebody should have taken the over..


----------



## Devin

It arrived a month earlier than expected, with fly line, and in perfect condition


----------



## MTByrd

Devin said:


> It arrived a month earlier than expected, with fly line, and in perfect condition
> View attachment 79560


Well done!


----------



## LowHydrogen

el9surf said:


> What's with the infatuation on the Freestone anyways? Doesn't a reel that weighs almost 8 ounces feel like a lead weight on a 6 wt? I would rather have an Abel super 6/7 with less weight and a larger diameter.


For me nothing other than what @crboggs said. The biggest thing for me is that it balances a 6wt TCR perfectly. Both are in perfect condition and look kinda old school cool with the orange/brown blank and mini Glades black reel.


----------



## Tx_Whipray

Another one up on ebay with two spare spools. Reel is pretty scratched up, and it's already over $500.


----------



## Surffshr

I’m gonna say $750 for that auction.


----------



## MTByrd

Surffshr said:


> I’m gonna say $750 for that auction.


The way the last couple auctions have been, I’m going to take the over.


----------



## Tx_Whipray

Closed at $650. I wonder how many of those spare spools will go back up on Ebay to offset some of the cost. If it were me, I'd keep one and sell one.


----------



## Surffshr

the spools looked in OK shape.


----------



## tx8er

Tx_Whipray said:


> Closed at $650. I wonder how many of those spare spools will go back up on Ebay to offset some of the cost. If it were me, I'd keep one and sell one.


This


----------



## Surffshr

Ok, fess up, which one of y’all REALLY needs a red one?


----------



## wardicus

That thing will be ridiculous


----------



## csefiroth0

that things for sissies!


----------



## LowHydrogen

Surffshr said:


> Ok, fess up, which one of y’all REALLY needs a red one?


Been on my watch list since it posted LMAO


----------



## Tx_Whipray

I told my son that one might break $800


----------



## LowHydrogen

It's already at $690!!!

I want to drive the price up to punish the lunatics paying that nonsense, but I'm afraid I'll get stuck with it LOL.


----------



## LowHydrogen

I mean they're awesome, but come on, there's not a single piece of carbon fiber on that thing.... Haha


----------



## Surffshr

maybe some drinking involved at $690 and that dude is hoping someone wants to punish him!


----------



## LowHydrogen

Exactly my fear! Hahaha

I've been sitting there wishing someone would come save me from my eBay drinking several times!


----------



## tx8er

I didn’t know crimson FS existed. A lot of collectors looking to fill that gap are gonna be all over it.


----------



## IRLyRiser




----------



## IRLyRiser

I have Tibor problems. Might have posted this already, might have even more now. The first step is admitting I am powerless over these.


----------



## bryson

IRLyRiser said:


> View attachment 82030
> I have Tibor problems. Might have posted this already, might have even more now. The first step is admitting I am powerless over these.


Good Lord, you've got my boat sitting in your boat.


----------



## Tx_Whipray

Dang, IRLyRiser letting his nuts hang.


----------



## Pierson

IRLyRiser said:


> View attachment 82030
> I have Tibor problems. Might have posted this already, might have even more now. The first step is admitting I am powerless over these.


I don't see any Billy Pates in there.....you know, just in case you need an excuse to buy some more reels.....


----------



## Tx_Whipray

LowHydrogen said:


> Exactly my fear! Hahaha
> 
> I've been sitting there wishing someone would come save me from my eBay drinking several times!


Been there.


----------



## HPXFLY

IRLyRiser said:


> View attachment 82030
> I have Tibor problems. Might have posted this already, might have even more now. The first step is admitting I am powerless over these.


looks like my collection too, I think I have 16 total, with that said I need a SPEY if anyone has one i got a 10wt two handed method thats begging for it


----------



## IRLyRiser

Pierson said:


> I don't see any Billy Pates in there.....you know, just in case you need an excuse to buy some more reels.....


I have a billy pate bonefish now. Would love to find a pate trout one of these days.


----------



## LowHydrogen

IRLyRiser said:


> View attachment 82030
> I have Tibor problems. Might have posted this already, might have even more now. The first step is admitting I am powerless over these.


You may also have a G Loomis problem....just saying.


----------



## IRLyRiser

There’s 1 sage in there. I can only deal with one addiction right now.


----------



## RJTaylor

HPXFLY said:


> looks like my collection too, I think I have 16 total, with that said I need a SPEY if anyone has one i got a 10wt two handed method thats begging for it


https://www.ebay.com/itm/Tibor-Spey...039964?hash=item4697981fdc:g:8VgAAOSwr9Nc-5k9


----------



## TheAdamsProject

IRLyRiser said:


> I have a billy pate bonefish now. Would love to find a pate trout one of these days.


The bonefish is awesome. AR or DD? I have the last Trout in DD that ever left the shop. I fish it whenever I can, it is still perfect


----------



## Surffshr

IRLyRiser said:


> View attachment 82030
> I have Tibor problems. Might have posted this already, might have even more now. The first step is admitting I am powerless over these.


This isn’t helpful!


----------



## IRLyRiser

The bonefish is AR.


----------



## Tailer

IRLyRiser said:


> View attachment 82030
> I have Tibor problems.


It could be worse, you could be Andy Mill...










On the other hand, I feel my Tibor habit is perfectly healthy. I started replacing my sealed reels with Tibors in March.


----------



## tx8er

Tx_Whipray said:


> I told my son that one might break $800


Winner Winner Chicken Dinner !
It’s at $811 w 4 days to go


----------



## crboggs

$811? Jesus...I'm looking at mine sideways now...


----------



## permitchaser

You guys
I have an old SA that I shined the drag disc. Ive caught over 30 different spices with it including, permit, bonefish and sharks. It's a 7\8. I think it cost way less than $200
I don't think tibors where made when i bought it


----------



## sidelock

permitchaser said:


> You guys
> I have an old SA that I shined the drag disc. Ive caught over 30 different spices with it including, permit, bonefish and sharks. It's a 7\8. I think it cost way less than $200
> I don't think tibors where made when i bought it


yeah and the locals use hand line and catch all kinds of fish, also costs less than $200 LOL


----------



## Pierson

crboggs said:


> $811? Jesus...I'm looking at mine sideways now...


Almost makes me want to throw mine up on ebay and pray the new Tibor will be a an unsealed cork drag in a 6wt size. If the new Tibor is comparable to the Freestone, some of these guys are going to feel really silly paying all that money for a used reel......


----------



## crboggs

What is this new Tibor you are speaking of? I have obviously missed something.


----------



## Pierson

Just heard some buzz here on MS. They discontinued the Tibor Light series and speculation says that a new line or at least a new reel is coming out. I have written them a number of times begging them to do a limited edition run of the Freestone since it has regained so much popularity. Hopefully the new reel doesn't disappoint.


----------



## tx8er

Pierson said:


> Just heard some buzz here on MS. They discontinued the Tibor Light series and speculation says that a new line or at least a new reel is coming out. I have written them a number of times begging them to do a limited edition run of the Freestone since it has regained so much popularity. Hopefully the new reel doesn't disappoint.


I know it's highly unlikely but if they do it I hope they use the old style round porting.


----------



## wardicus

Think the new reels are at icast this week ? New tibors would be fun ! Anybody got the balls to bump that red freestone up ? And I’m looking for second gen tibors I posted a wtb in the for sale forum


----------



## silverg hog

Last I heard the fly fishing crowd broke away from icast


----------



## Tailer

IFTD is a separate event in Denver this fall, I don't think Tibor is at iCast this year.


----------



## brokeoff

For those that have Freestones, what rods do you have them paired with?


----------



## crboggs

brokeoff said:


> For those that have Freestones, what rods do you have them paired with?


Sage ONE 6wt

View media item 1565
View media item 1902


----------



## Origin

crboggs said:


> What is this new Tibor you are speaking of? I have obviously missed something.





Pierson said:


> Just heard some buzz here on MS. They discontinued the Tibor Light series and speculation says that a new line or at least a new reel is coming out. I have written them a number of times begging them to do a limited edition run of the Freestone since it has regained so much popularity. Hopefully the new reel doesn't disappoint.


It’s coming


----------



## wardicus

Origin said:


> It’s coming


What is ? Got anymore info ?


----------



## K3anderson

brokeoff said:


> For those that have Freestones, what rods do you have them paired with?


Sage One 6W


----------



## LowHydrogen

Sage TCR 6wt-4

Scott STS 6wt-2


----------



## MTByrd

Gold on a Sage One 6wt and Silver on a Scott Meridian 6wt.


----------



## RJTaylor

Would love to find one for my 5wt Predator. Will make due with my Canyon 2, until I can “steal” one.


----------



## Surffshr

$882 anyone?


----------



## Devin

brokeoff said:


> For those that have Freestones, what rods do you have them paired with?


I’m in the process of building a lamiglas 9’ 6wt for mine


----------



## Gator Trout

Surffshr said:


> $882 anyone?


Sold for $931!!! Someone really needed to complete their crimson collection


----------



## wardicus

That’s awesome


----------



## Str8-Six

Jeez. Is the current Everglades model the same as old for the most part? Might sell my Tibor backcountry light to get one if so.


----------



## Jomofro

Does anyone know if the new design spools (v3) fit on the older frames? I have an older Everglades (v2) and would like to get a new extra spool. Thanks!


----------



## LowHydrogen

Gator Trout said:


> Sold for $931!!! Someone really needed to complete their crimson collection


Yep. ^^ 
You guys need to spill it, who owns it? I know it's one of you fanatics.


----------



## LowHydrogen

And post a pic of it mounted on whatever it's going on.


----------



## Tailer

Jomofro said:


> Does anyone know if the new design spools (v3) fit on the older frames? I have an older Everglades (v2) and would like to get a new extra spool. Thanks!


Yes, it will.


----------



## crboggs

LowHydrogen said:


> Yep. ^^
> You guys need to spill it, who owns it? I know it's one of you fanatics.


Its not me...promise!


----------



## Backcountry 16

Black Freestone on Ebay right now current bid is 350.00


----------



## brokeoff

Backcountry 16 said:


> Black Freestone on Ebay right now current bid is 350.00


Also, another one too.


----------



## Surffshr

Looks like a Freestone parade after that $930 one. I mean I really like mine, but would happily sell at $900+! That’s pretty simple economics for me.


----------



## Backcountry 16

brokeoff said:


> Also, another one too.


Yes there is a gold one also I missed that one. I'm saying that the black one goes for 500 and the gold one sells for close to 600 glad I got mine whenever I did.


----------



## brokeoff

Backcountry 16 said:


> Yes there is a gold one also I missed that one. I'm saying that the black one goes for 500 and the gold one sells for close to 600 glad I got mine whenever I did.


I ended up grabbing one recently. I’m happy, but that black one looks awful clean.


----------



## T Bone

I know this has turned into a Freestone thread, but I just picked up this mint Everglades, Gen 2 porting in slate blue to add to the collection


----------



## wardicus

God thats pretty , I love the gen 2 . Where did that thing come from ?!?!


----------



## T Bone

wardicus said:


> God thats pretty , I love the gen 2 . Where did that thing come from ?!?!


Gen 2 porting was the best. That's why picking this reel up was a no brainer.

Reel came from Oregon


----------



## Origin

T Bone said:


> Gen 2 porting was the best. That's why picking this reel up was a no brainer.
> 
> Reel came from Oregon


Gen 2 porting seems to catch my knuckles!



wardicus said:


> What is ? Got anymore info ?


Be patient.



Str8-Six said:


> Jeez. Is the current Everglades model the same as old for the most part? Might sell my Tibor backcountry light to get one if so.


The important stuff, yes. Different porting and such



Jomofro said:


> Does anyone know if the new design spools (v3) fit on the older frames? I have an older Everglades (v2) and would like to get a new extra spool. Thanks!


Sure will


----------



## tx8er

T Bone said:


> Gen 2 porting was the best. That's why picking this reel up was a no brainer.
> 
> Reel came from Oregon


I still like the round porting.


----------



## Backcountry 16

New addition to the family minty gulfstream not a scratch I can find on it on a sage xi3.


----------



## tx8er

Backcountry 16 said:


> New addition to the family minty gulfstream not a scratch I can find on it on a sage xi3.
> View attachment 93206
> View attachment 93208
> View attachment 93210


Nice combo!


----------



## Water Bound

Saw you grab that today, looked and sounded like a mint. Both those setups were great deals. Nice buy!



Backcountry 16 said:


> New addition to the family minty gulfstream not a scratch I can find on it on a sage xi3.
> View attachment 93206
> View attachment 93208
> View attachment 93210


----------



## Backcountry 16

Water Bound said:


> Saw you grab that today, looked and sounded like a mint. Both those setups were great deals. Nice buy!


Yes I was going to grab the riptide also but someone already spoke for it.


----------



## Jomofro

Does anyone have experience using a Tibor on their 9' 7-weight rig? I have an 8-weight Meridian that feels perfectly balanced with my Everglades, but it seemed a bit much for a 9' xi2 7-weight. I'm also fishing a Freestone paired to a 9'6" Sage One 6-weight that feels perfect, but the Freestone felt undermatched for the 7 weight. Curious to know if anyone is fishing a Backcountry wide or Signature 7/8 on a seven #.


----------



## T Bone

Jomofro said:


> Does anyone have experience using a Tibor on their 9' 7-weight rig? I have an 8-weight Meridian that feels perfectly balanced with my Everglades, but it seemed a bit much for a 9' xi2 7-weight. I'm also fishing a Freestone paired to a 9'6" Sage One 6-weight that feels perfect, but the Freestone felt undermatched for the 7 weight. Curious to know if anyone is fishing a Backcountry wide or Signature 7/8 on a seven #.


Both of my 7wts have Back Country Wides on them (T&T Exocett and Sage One). I believe the Back Country Wide is a perfect match for the 7wt


----------



## Backcountry 16

Backcountry wide on 7weight here


----------



## IRLyRiser

Jomofro said:


> Does anyone have experience using a Tibor on their 9' 7-weight rig? I have an 8-weight Meridian that feels perfectly balanced with my Everglades, but it seemed a bit much for a 9' xi2 7-weight. I'm also fishing a Freestone paired to a 9'6" Sage One 6-weight that feels perfect, but the Freestone felt undermatched for the 7 weight. Curious to know if anyone is fishing a Backcountry wide or Signature 7/8 on a seven #.


I have both and they match perfect. The backcountry is lighter but prob harder to find.


----------



## chrisbalgero

Best Reel hands down. They are made simple stupid no gimmicky parts that will break. And even though, they do offer a sealed drag version now, how many reel company's are offering the exact same reel model for years without changing... And they are considered the best.


----------



## Surffshr

Thanks to @Asher Covillon, I’ve filled in my Gen 2 porting Rip Tide need. Some others here, and that one place I must stay away from (now) helped with the rest. Already have plans for the ones that are empty now.


----------



## mtgreenheads

I absolutely love my Backcountry on a Sage X 7 WT. Bonefish, small snook, streamer fishing big Western Rivers, etc.


----------



## silverg hog

mtgreenheads said:


> I absolutely love my Backcountry on a Sage X 7 WT. Bonefish, small snook, streamer fishing big Western Rivers, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 98798


Purty


----------



## Sean-NOLA

Did Tibor come out with a new reel this year? It looks like they added new colors, but I haven't seen or heard anything about a new reel or reel series.
https://www.tiborreel.com/whats-new/


----------



## G_straus822

Finally got a hold of a 9wt!


----------



## TheAdamsProject

Sean-NOLA said:


> Did Tibor come out with a new reel this year? It looks like they added new colors, but I haven't seen or heard anything about a new reel or reel series.
> https://www.tiborreel.com/whats-new/


New colors yes, and new reel is coming very soon.


----------



## texasag07

TheAdamsProject said:


> New colors yes, and new reel is coming very soon.


Hopefully it’s a larger diameter, larger arbor, and lighter version of what’s currently available in their reels.


----------



## Tx_Whipray

The "Classic" Tibors are like a Rolex Submariner. Why mess with perfection?


----------



## FlyWeight

Alright boys... Who wants to sell me one of their Freestones?


----------



## Backcountry 16

FlyWeight said:


> Alright boys... Who wants to sell me one of their Freestones?


Not me but thanks for asking. All seriousness good luck.


----------



## dbrady784

FlyWeight said:


> Alright boys... Who wants to sell me one of their Freestones?


https://www.ebay.com/itm/Tibor-The-...891382?hash=item4b6f1fa276:g:6VAAAOSwXVdd1bNf

Good luck... any guesses what this will go for??


----------



## LowHydrogen

dbrady784 said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Tibor-The-...891382?hash=item4b6f1fa276:g:6VAAAOSwXVdd1bNf
> 
> Good luck... any guesses what this will go for??


More than it's worth? LoL


----------



## Backcountry 16

LowHydrogen said:


> More than it's worth? LoL


Not to one person


----------



## tx8er

Backcountry 16 said:


> Not to one person


Yup. Real estate, cars, tomahawk rib eyes..... it’s worth what someone will pay.


----------



## sweetnut

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Tibor-The-...891382?hash=item4b6f1fa276:g:6VAAAOSwXVdd1bNf
and...off to the races... Ive been looking for a Freestone since last year...and still out of reach.


----------



## crboggs

*lol* Its worth what someone is willing to pay.

But damn...that thing is already half again what I paid for mine.


----------



## Jred

Are there any alternatives to the tibor oil for the CL back country’s?


----------



## LowTideFly

I knew one of these would find its way to me


----------



## MTByrd

@LowTideFly Welcome to the club!
View attachment 107610


----------



## Backcountry 16

MTByrd said:


> Welcome to the club!
> View attachment 107610


Oh wow I felt lucky to get just one you and you have 3 congrats.


----------



## redchaser

I've had an Everglades for around 22 years now, still performs flawlessly. Per Ted Jurasik's recommendation I rarely open it up.


----------



## jmrodandgun

sweetnut said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Tibor-The-...891382?hash=item4b6f1fa276:g:6VAAAOSwXVdd1bNf
> and...off to the races... Ive been looking for a Freestone since last year...and still out of reach.


It's back 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Tibor-The-...047374?hash=item4b710a4bce:g:co8AAOSwavRd~Vrt


----------



## tx8er

Same guy, different reel. First one was his wife‘s. It went for $775 usd.


----------



## LowTideFly

$775!!!  Who wants a black one?? Lol


----------



## FlyWeight

LowTideFly said:


> $775!!!  Who wants a black one?? Lol


I’d gladly take black one!


----------



## tx8er

LowTideFly said:


> $775!!!  Who wants a black one?? Lol


I do.


----------



## LowTideFly

Been looking for one for a long time but $1000 will make me start looking again lol


----------



## jmrodandgun

Looks like the Backcountry CL is getting more expensive now that's it's been discontinued.


----------



## MTByrd

jmrodandgun said:


> Looks like the Backcountry CL is getting more expensive now that's it's been discontinued.


I keep hearing that they have the new/replacement for the Tibor Light series coming out. Anyone have an update on these?


----------



## Origin

MTByrd said:


> I keep hearing that they have the new/replacement for the Tibor Light series coming out. Anyone have an update on these?


Be patient, it’s coming


----------



## efi2712micro

Origin said:


> Be patient, it’s coming


Better be really good ‘cause the backcountry is an amazing reel. perfect for my 6 & 7.


----------



## Origin

efi2712micro said:


> Better be really good ‘cause the backcountry is an amazing reel. perfect for my 6 & 7.


Worked great on a 6wt for snook


----------



## Tailer

Finally got my everyday rods hung up in the new house, thought you guys might appreciate them.


----------



## wardicus

Origin said:


> Be patient, it’s coming


I been hearing this .... running low on patience ... where’s it at ????? I’m ready !!


----------



## Origin

wardicus said:


> I been hearing this .... running low on patience ... where’s it at ????? I’m ready !!


Past testing


----------



## bryson

I'm very curious to see if the replacement will be a lightweight sealed drag, or if it will still use a more "serviceable" system.

Just picked up a Backcountry this week. She's got a little character already, but nothing too bad. The scuff looks worse in the picture than in person. Still smooth as can be though -- should be a great fit for my 7wt!


----------



## TheAdamsProject

bryson said:


> I'm very curious to see if the replacement will be a lightweight sealed drag, or if it will still use a more "serviceable" system.


In no way will they go to a "sealed" type system as other manufactures have that is unserviceable by the angler.


----------



## jmrodandgun

bryson said:


> should be a great fit for my 7wt!


Great reel. One of the more versatile reels out there. I have them on 6 and 8 wt. They handle everything from pond fish with the 6wt to 25 pound redfish on the 8t.


----------



## efi2712micro

jmrodandgun said:


> Great reel. One of the more versatile reels out there. I have them on 6 and 8 wt. They handle everything from pond fish with the 6wt to 25 pound redfish on the 8t.


I have mine on 6 and 7. Curious about how much backing you have with an 8wt line, not that I see it very often in these line weights.


----------



## jmrodandgun

efi2712micro said:


> I have mine on 6 and 7. Curious about how much backing you have with an 8wt line, not that I see it very often in these line weights.


Quite a bit. More than 150 yards.


----------



## TheAdamsProject

efi2712micro said:


> I have mine on 6 and 7. Curious about how much backing you have with an 8wt line, not that I see it very often in these line weights.


Mine have easily over 200yds with an 8wt and even those BASS taper lines that have diameters greater than an 8wt line.


----------



## Guest

New reel came in. Reel seats on both are too small for my CC PRO 1s and the reels wobble quite a bit side to side. Are the replacements on the tibor website per modern spec?

The gulfstream was made in '98.


----------



## jmrodandgun

The reel seats are the same except the new ones don't have the little hole for spare dog springs.


----------



## Guest

jmrodandgun said:


> The reel seats are the same except the new ones don't have the little hole for spare dog springs.


Dang. So I need to jury rig my reels to fit with foam or something?

This is going to drive me nuts.


----------



## Origin

bryson said:


> I'm very curious to see if the replacement will be a lightweight sealed drag, or if it will still use a more "serviceable" system.
> 
> Just picked up a Backcountry this week. She's got a little character already, but nothing too bad. The scuff looks worse in the picture than in person. Still smooth as can be though -- should be a great fit for my 7wt!
> 
> View attachment 110968
> View attachment 110970




It will be as serviceable as the rest of the reels.




jmrodandgun said:


> The reel seats are the same except the new ones don't have the little hole for spare dog springs.


That hole is still there, it is no longer threaded for the little plastic screw thing though and no longer used.



Aldoni said:


> Dang. So I need to jury rig my reels to fit with foam or something?
> 
> This is going to drive me nuts.


Are the reel stands or reel seats damaged? I did not have this issue on my old cc (regret selling that one) or any of the other loomis rods in my quiver


----------



## Backcountry 16

Another Freestone on ebay right now


----------



## TheAdamsProject

Aldoni said:


> New reel came in. Reel seats on both are too small for my CC PRO 1s and the reels wobble quite a bit side to side. Are the replacements on the tibor website per modern spec?
> 
> The gulfstream was made in '98.


I would replace the reel stand. Those from that time period were hand polished and sometimes tapered down a little too much because of that. The new ones do not have the be hand polished so that removes that bit of human error out and tend to fix that little bit of wobble. Same thing happened to my Everglades from that era. I replaced the stand and was good to go. It isn't the case in all instances but most of the time that is the reason and the fix is replacing the reel stand.


----------



## crboggs

Aldoni said:


> New reel came in. Reel seats on both are too small for my CC PRO 1s and the reels wobble quite a bit side to side. Are the replacements on the tibor website per modern spec? The gulfstream was made in '98.


Same thing happened with my Freestone since it was made before reel seats and etc were standardized in the industry.

There is a VERY simple fix. Just grab some foam like you would use for tying gurglers, cut a strip to fit your reel seat, stick it in there and tighten it down. That filled the gap on my Freestone and there is no wobble. I just replace the foam whenever I break the rod and reel down for cleaning a couple of times a year and put new foam in there.

If I handed you my 6wt on the skiff, you'd have no clue they weren't perfectly mated.


----------



## Tailer

Aldoni said:


> New reel came in. Reel seats on both are too small for my CC PRO 1s and the reels wobble quite a bit side to side. Are the replacements on the tibor website per modern spec?
> 
> The gulfstream was made in '98.


I would get in touch with Tibor, they’re usually very helpful and may have an answer for you. For what it’s worth, I have four CC Pro1’s and all seven of my Tibors and Pates fit fine in all of the reel seats (just checked to be sure), so replacing you’re reel stands may well fix you’re issue unless your reel seats are out of spec.


----------



## sweetnut

Backcountry 16 said:


> Another Freestone on ebay right now


and current bid 760.00....Oh my...


----------



## Backcountry 16

sweetnut said:


> and current bid 760.00....Oh my...


Yeap what a crazy market I feel fortunate to have one.


----------



## Surffshr

These Freestone prices have me wonderin’. I like mine but damn!


----------



## Backcountry 16

Surffshr said:


> These Freestone prices have me wonderin’. I like mine but damn!


Don't do it man.


----------



## tx8er

Backcountry 16 said:


> Don't do it man.


X2, no wait, x10!


----------



## FlyBy

sweetnut said:


> and current bid 760.00....Oh my...


That was me. It went for $825.75.


----------



## IRLyRiser




----------



## chrisdors

My small Tibor collection... limited Matte Black Everglades and Emerald/Forest Green Riptide QC.

Love reading all the Tibor info on this thread- I know its been mentioned before, but I highly recommend listening to April Vokeys podcast featuring Ted. Great and touching story, and well told.


----------



## texasag07

I love that forest green riptide. That is the color I tried to get on my QC riptide years ago when I bought it, but they had just discontinued that color.


----------



## Devin

I was lucky enough to stumble across a forest green tailwater, I couldn't pass it up. Just need to build a rod for it so I can use it LOL


----------



## chrisdors

It’s such a great green (anyone know if it’s called emerald green or forest?) Was fortunate to get a spare matching spool as well when I purchased it.


----------



## tx8er

chrisdors said:


> View attachment 113430
> 
> 
> It’s such a great green (anyone know if it’s called emerald green or forest?) Was fortunate to get a spare matching spool as well when I purchased it.


A recent classified for a backcountry next to it’s box had the box label reading forest green.


----------



## Origin

chrisdors said:


> View attachment 113430
> 
> 
> It’s such a great green (anyone know if it’s called emerald green or forest?) Was fortunate to get a spare matching spool as well when I purchased it.


It is Forest green. 
There was a moss green as well. Both are discontinued.
Florida keys outfitters has a custom green reel. Also there was a limited run of a different green that’s name is escaping me around the same time as the purple.


----------



## Surffshr

I have a lime green backcountry. Should be here in this thread.


----------



## chrisdors

Does anyone have any info on the supposed new line of reels coming out that will replace the discontinued Tibor Light models?


----------



## silverg hog

Was hoping to hear something from the Edison NJ show this weekend, but have not yet.


----------



## TheAdamsProject

They are now slated for spring release. Not planning any reveal or anything like that in NJ


----------



## tunataker

Aldoni said:


> Dang. So I need to jury rig my reels to fit with foam or something?
> 
> This is going to drive me nuts.


I had the opposite experience with my 10 Wt. Meridian. The recessed hood at the front of the reel seat was too tight on the Scott and reels were hardly sliding in for a secure fit. I tried two different reels before I pulled out my old Riptide. The Tibor was slim enough to fit right. I am debating whether I should keep this new rod or sell it. I was looking forward to trying a new reel but it looks like I have to stay with the Tibor for this rod.


----------



## Devin

TheAdamsProject said:


> They are now slated for spring release. Not planning any reveal or anything like that in NJ


I'm getting impatient


----------



## junkin35

Popped up on Ebay if anyone is interested.


----------



## chrisdors

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Tibor-Free...618145?hash=item594456a421:g:NgEAAOSwX5heMzBL

Tibor Freestone, new with extra spool.... can't wait to see what this sells for, lol.


----------



## sweetnut

I placed my standard limit bid for this reel, $500.00 offer...with 9 others so far...I say a little shy of 9


----------



## TidewateR

seller declined my offer of 650 oof..bet seller wants 800+


----------



## Tx_Whipray

Already closing in on $700 with almost a week to go


----------



## FlyBy

Everglades with frost finish is 595, extra spool is 295. I'm thinking over a grand for this.


----------



## chrisdors

I’m guessing $1150. Sadly.


----------



## Surffshr

chrisdors said:


> I know its been mentioned before, but I highly recommend listening to April Vokeys podcast featuring Ted. Great and touching story, and well told.


Thank you for turning me on to April Vokey (and podcast in general ). Been enjoying it immensely during my commute.


----------



## FlyBy

Freestone on E-bay is $900 now. Ending today.


----------



## Tx_Whipray

$925 with an hour left. Will it get to $1,000?


----------



## Backcountry 16

Tx_Whipray said:


> $925 with an hour left. Will it get to $1,000?


Yes it probably will.


----------



## FlyBy

Yep.


----------



## tx8er

Boom! Sold for $1000 on the nose.


----------



## Water Bound

That's crazy! With the rumored release of a new version, will the market crash once its released? 

BTW- new listing on eBay...black w/ spare spool, $910 buy it now


----------



## Backcountry 16

My uncle's selling his Freestone before long a mint black one. I will post it up whenever he gets ready


----------



## TheAdamsProject

Water Bound said:


> That's crazy! With the rumored release of a new version, will the market crash once its released?
> 
> BTW- new listing on eBay...black w/ spare spool, $910 buy it now


I dont see why it would. The new reel replaces the Backcountry Wide. The Signature 5-6 shares almost exact dimension of The Freestone except for a little more spool width on the Signature. That is the closest to the Freestone and they didn't crash the Freestone "market". The only thing that keeps it going is the fact it is no longer made.


----------



## Backcountry 16

TheAdamsProject said:


> I dont see why it would. The new reel replaces the Backcountry Wide. The Signature 5-6 shares almost exact dimension of The Freestone except for a little more spool width on the Signature. That is the closest to the Freestone and they didn't crash the Freestone "market". The only thing that keeps it going is the fact it is no longer made.


Bingo no supply major demand equals top dollar.


----------



## tx8er

TheAdamsProject said:


> I dont see why it would. The new reel replaces the Backcountry Wide. The Signature 5-6 shares almost exact dimension of The Freestone except for a little more spool width on the Signature. That is the closest to the Freestone and they didn't crash the Freestone "market". The only thing that keeps it going is the fact it is no longer made.


But if a Freestone II were to be brought back into the original Tibor line up, that might effect pricing. Even if that is what they do I would keep mine. I prefer the round porting.
But I would trade my gold one for a black if anyone is interested.


----------



## TheAdamsProject

tx8er said:


> But if a Freestone II were to be brought back into the original Tibor line up, that might effect pricing. Even if that is what they do I would keep mine. I prefer the round porting.
> But I would trade my gold one for a black if anyone is interested.


Yes, if they were to bring it back it could cause a drop in the Original Freestone market but they are not bringing it back.


----------



## Net 30

A black Freestone with an extra spool is listed on eBay with an opening bid of $700. One day left.

Glad I bought 2 a few years ago before all this madness broke out!


----------



## Backwater

Spent about 30 mins talking to Steve Huff and Ted there about Glades flies.


----------



## SC on the FLY

what's everyones favorite finish smooth/frost? also what color would you choose if buying a new Pacific ? (don't have one yet) why? well, why not


----------



## Backcountry 16

SC on the FLY said:


> what's everyones favorite finish smooth/frost? also what color would you choose if buying a new Pacific ? (don't have one yet) why? well, why not


Smooth and black like my woman joking on the last part


----------



## Backcountry 16

Another Freestone on Ebay a gold one starting bid 700.


----------



## Backcountry 16

WylanB said:


> shhhh... I already call dibs on this one. Need it to round out my collection
> 
> - Freestone
> - Everglades
> - Riptide
> - Gulfstream


Better get ready to drop 800 bucks. Glad I got mine whenever I did and only paid 400


----------



## Mdrducks

Picked a used Everglades up on Facebook marketplace yesterday. Supposed to be here Wednesday. Can’t wait. 

Headed to Grand Cayman in a few weeks... hope to run some line thru it there.


----------



## flytyn

That’s my Freestone currently listed. Excellent condition. Put new SA line on it in July. Cleaned and lubed then also. Good luck with the bidding. Serious bidders only please. Don’t be like the first guy who opens the bidding with what was required and then 30 hours later retracts his bid saying he put in the wrong amount. There’s only one amount to put in, the set opening bid. No Googans allowed.


----------



## flytyn

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Tibor-The-...390237?hash=item5d9dbd57dd:g:61MAAOSwYABePwK~


----------



## flytyn

Our man here Wylan got it. Glad it’s going to him.


----------



## FlyBy

tx8er said:


> Boom! Sold for $1000 on the nose.


I just found out my buddy bought it for me!


----------



## crboggs

FlyBy said:


> I just found out my buddy bought it for me!


Ummm...your fly fishing friendship may have just progressed beyond the "bro-mance" phase.


----------



## FlyBy

crboggs said:


> Ummm...your fly fishing friendship may have just progressed beyond the "bro-mance" phase.


Oh, it's been past that.


----------



## chrisdors

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Tibor-Ever...769765?hash=item3421b464a5:g:IKoAAOSw8G1eFI~G

Am I missing something with this eBay ad? $800 for a used Gen 1 Everglades and spare spool? Cant you get a new Gen 3 Everglades and spare spool for $900?


----------



## brokeoff

chrisdors said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Tibor-Ever...769765?hash=item3421b464a5:g:IKoAAOSw8G1eFI~G
> 
> Am I missing something with this eBay ad? $800 for a used Gen 1 Everglades and spare spool? Cant you get a new Gen 3 Everglades and spare spool for $900?


That porting has been discontinued...highly collectible...


----------



## tx8er

This \/ \/


brokeoff said:


> That porting has been discontinued...highly collectible...


----------



## chrisdors

brokeoff said:


> That porting has been discontinued...highly collectible...


lol. Clearly


----------



## brokeoff

Blue Freestone on eBay. This ones going to hurt.


----------



## Surffshr

I’m wondering if it will clear $900


----------



## Tx_Whipray

This Friday is bonus payout day....This one is giving me the itch.


----------



## Water Bound

There is a gold one already at $925 with 4 days to go!


----------



## tx8er

Water Bound said:


> There is a gold one already at $925 with 4 days to go!


Extra spool ?


----------



## Water Bound

No! Just the reel stated to be in “new” condition 


tx8er said:


> Extra spool ?


----------



## tx8er

Water Bound said:


> No! Just the reel stated to be in “new” condition


Must be minty. Gold seems to bring the most money after the rare fashion colors.


----------



## Water Bound

It sold for $1136!!!!



tx8er said:


> Must be minty. Gold seems to bring the most money after the rare fashion colors.


----------



## Surffshr

Is there another site driving these up or just us?


----------



## Water Bound

eBay


----------



## 7WT

Ok I have not read all 30 odd pages here. I have two tibor everglades. No click sound on outgoing. Do I do something with " the pawls"? Thanks


----------



## Sean-NOLA

Sent a few of my Tibor Lights to the factory for some maintenance less than 2 weeks ago, got them back today! I love these reels!


----------



## crboggs

Water Bound said:


> It sold for $1136!!!!


Good grief. *lol*


----------



## silverg hog

Anyone know what the blue one went for last week? Last I saw it was still at 885 where it was most of the time it was listed.


----------



## tx8er

silverg hog said:


> Anyone know what the blue one went for last week? Last I saw it was still at 885 where it was most of the time it was listed.


Sold for $886


----------



## wardicus

Will an Everglades comfortably hold a 9wt line ? Assuming 200yrds of 20 backing?


----------



## bluewater23t

wardicus said:


> Will an Everglades comfortably hold a 9wt line ? Assuming 200yrds of 20 backing?


in my experience, no.


----------



## brokeoff

wardicus said:


> Will an Everglades comfortably hold a 9wt line ? Assuming 200yrds of 20 backing?


What kind of backing? What kind of line?

Not sure how much backing or what kind I had at the time but I’ve thrown 9 wt lines on the Everglades.

At a minimum it handled the Airflo Striper Ridge Int. True to weight, intermediate, 40’ head, 65’ running line.


----------



## tunataker

wardicus said:


> Will an Everglades comfortably hold a 9wt line ? Assuming 200yrds of 20 backing?


I used a sinking line on my Everglades a few times for offshore fishing. 
I have an issue with the small diameter of the Everglades - it less than 4 in.
I would not try the floating 9 Wt line - even if I end up cutting off a few feet of running line.


----------



## TheAdamsProject

If you run the backing to 1/2" from the frame groove in the spool you should be able to get a 9wt on there. You might have to trim a little off the line, which I know some balk at. I have 250yds on mine but run the Seguar Threadlock so I get a little extra room. My backing stops about 1/16" from the backing marker line on the spool. If you are running Micron or similar, I would leave the 200yds and cut the line. Everyone hates those welded loops on here anyway, right?


----------



## LowTideFly

Cortland liquid crystal WF9F fits on my Everglades just fine with the backing spooled up to the groove


----------



## flysalt060

You can put a 9 wt line on a Everglades.


----------



## Tailer

wardicus said:


> Will an Everglades comfortably hold a 9wt line ? Assuming 200yrds of 20 backing?


You’ll probably get pretty close assuming your not using an oversized #9 line. If you don’t already own the Everglades though, I’d go with the Riptide for a #9. Better retrieve rate and only 1/2 ounce heavier. I use a Riptide on my #8 for that reason.


----------



## joegil476

Jeeez ... this Freestone thing is nuts
Not even thinking abou it ... but I wonder what I could get for this
Never had line or backing on it


----------



## tx8er

If you have the box, pouch and paper work you would probably break the record high. $1125 (recent fleabay) is the highest I'm aware of.


----------



## joegil476

I have all the paperwork boxes and pouches 
But I would never sell it
Who wants to break up a happy home








Just speculating


----------



## GG34

Do you fish those or are they just for display?


----------



## joegil476

They’re just for display
I have different ones I fish with..... both Pate’s and Tibors most from the 1990s
Those are #99 of a edition of 100 for Tibor’s 25th 
Needless to say I’m a fan


----------



## TidewateR

tx8er said:


> If you have the box, pouch and paper work you would probably break the record high. $1125 (recent fleabay) is the highest I'm aware of.


that one also came with a spare soool


----------



## tx8er

TidewateR said:


> that one also came with a spare soool


You’re right, thanks for the edit.


----------



## Water Bound

Are you talking about the “LL Bean” listing? The description nor pics made no mention of a spare spool. It sold for $1136, are we talking about the same one? 



TidewateR said:


> that one also came with a spare soool


----------



## Fly Junkie

It did not come with a spare spool... I got beat out at 1125.... go figure


----------



## LowTideFly

Old School Backcountry (non CL)


----------



## Sean-NOLA

I saw a gold Backcountry Wide CL go for over $500! It seems like the Tibor Lights are starting to get more expensive, especially the Backcountry Wides. I'm curious to see if they experience a similar price surge as the Freestone.


----------



## dan_giddyup

I've got one just like that on a 6 weight. Love that green!


LowTideFly said:


> Old School Backcountry (non CL)


----------



## FLmatt

Well, I can finally contribute to this thread. Just picked up a lightly used Riptide to pair with my 10wt Meridian. I switched the reel retrieve from right to left this morning. The reel doesn’t seem to have any outgoing noise, but makes noise when I wind. Is that normal? Fished with a friend with an Everglades yesterday and noticed his was the opposite. Just curious as this is my first Tibor.


----------



## backbone

It should have noise both directions


----------



## brokeoff

FLmatt said:


> View attachment 129340
> Well, I can finally contribute to this thread. Just picked up a lightly used Riptide to pair with my 10wt Meridian. I switched the reel retrieve from right to left this morning. The reel doesn’t seem to have any outgoing noise, but makes noise when I wind. Is that normal? Fished with a friend with an Everglades yesterday and noticed his was the opposite. Just curious as this is my first Tibor.


Might be a bit too much grease on the clutch dogs.


----------



## Water Bound

FLmatt said:


> View attachment 129340
> Well, I can finally contribute to this thread. Just picked up a lightly used Riptide to pair with my 10wt Meridian. I switched the reel retrieve from right to left this morning. The reel doesn’t seem to have any outgoing noise, but makes noise when I wind. Is that normal? Fished with a friend with an Everglades yesterday and noticed his was the opposite. Just curious as this is my first Tibor.


----------



## tunataker

FLmatt said:


> View attachment 129340
> Well, I can finally contribute to this thread. Just picked up a lightly used Riptide to pair with my 10wt Meridian. I switched the reel retrieve from right to left this morning. The reel doesn’t seem to have any outgoing noise, but makes noise when I wind. Is that normal? Fished with a friend with an Everglades yesterday and noticed his was the opposite. Just curious as this is my first Tibor.



The incoming sound is louder than the outgoing. That has been the case for all my Tibors. It is something I wish I could reverse.

I read somebody describing the outgoing sound of the Signatures to be even weaker.

Fortunately, the drag sound is the best I have heard.


----------



## LowTideFly

Tailwater CL makes for a sweet 5wt Reel


----------



## dan_giddyup

Solid deal if anybody's looking for a Signature 5/6... 
Not mine, just perusing CL
https://bozeman.craigslist.org/spo/d/columbia-falls-tibor-signature-series-5/7109949767.html


----------



## Backcountry 16

Just picked up this spool from @Stevie as usual it is in mint condition and just as advertised buy with confidence.


----------



## TheAdamsProject

Ok, ok... I suppose I have made it now! Haha. Some rash but perfect inside with original brass pawls and original spool sticker. I never leave my sticker on but I guess I have to on this one. Felt the name on the plate I added was fitting for the Freestone.


----------



## Backcountry 16

TheAdamsProject said:


> View attachment 133436
> View attachment 133438
> Ok, ok... I suppose I have made it now! Haha. Some rash but perfect inside with original brass pawls and original spool sticker. I never leave my sticker on but I guess I have to on this one. Felt the name on the plate I added was fitting for the Freestone.


Welcome to the club.


----------



## Backcountry 16

And the collection grows thanks @Travis Smith and @LowTideFly for the Tibors.


----------



## [email protected] net

Caleb.Esparza said:


> There are Tibor's that have been in service 20 years and still run like a top. They can also be found for a song on the used market from time to time.. I've picked up three of them that way over the past couple of years, haven't paid more than $400 for any of them and they are all functionally 100%. I could care less about a few scuffs or having an über cool color scheme to go with my flat billed hat


----------



## [email protected] net

jddurango said:


> 100% Made in USA. Building fly reels over 40 years. Accounting for more than 850 IGFA World Records. Family Owned. Lifetime Warranty.


----------



## AggieFlyGuy

I have Tibor, Hatch, Orvis and Nautilus Reels in my quiver. I would probably pick the Nautilus for big poons over my Tibor Signature 11/12 because of the amount of drag pressure that reel can generate, whereas I would never use the Hatch 11+. For redfish, snook, jacks and the like, it does not really matter. Tibor has a nostalgic "feel" for me, so it usually gets the nod. And I LOVE the sound of the Tibor drag on my Everglades. I also love my Hatch 5+ and 7+ too. If I were forced to pick sides across the board, it would definitely be Tibor all day long.

Thing I have never liked about Abel was the lack of a quick detach spool. I think they remedied that this year, however.


----------



## Pending

Anyone know why Tibor discontinued the QC? Are there any known issues?


----------



## texasag07

At least one point in their lives a QC’s one way bearing will crap the bed which results in a drag that won’t tighten down all the way and doesn’t feel tibor smooth.

I have 3 of them two Everglades and a riptide. All of them have been Back to tibor once in their lifetime for this replacement. After that initial trip they seem to work flawlessly as I believe they change the hub the bearing resides in and use a different bearing if my memory serves me right.

They are also a little heavier for the quick change guts. I still prefer my QC’s for the ease of spool removability.


----------



## Pending

Ok thanks. Guess I need to order some spare parts in case this happens on a trip.


----------



## texasag07

They won’t sell you spare parts to work on it yourself, or at least they wouldn’t when I asked a year or two ago when I sent the last one in. I was worried they would stop making or be able to get the replacement parts hence the reason I wanted to order spare parts and was told they wouldn’t sell them to me like that.

If I had to bet I would think it’s a similar part that they use in their newer signature series since those are all quick change.


----------



## Pending

texasag07 said:


> They won’t sell you spare parts to work on it yourself, or at least they wouldn’t when I asked a year or two ago when I sent the last one in. I was worried they would stop making or be able to get the replacement parts hence the reason I wanted to order spare parts and was told they wouldn’t sell them to me like that.
> 
> If I had to bet I would think it’s a similar part that they use in their newer signature series since those are all quick change.


That sucks. Because if I’m broke down in the field it would be nice to service my own reel and get it back in operation. The reels instruction sheet/parts breakdown says “All replacement parts are available through your local dealer. A selection of replacement parts is also available for purchase online”. That makes me think you can order any part from a Tibor dealer but only limited parts can be purchased through Tibor. I’ll check into this.


----------



## TheAdamsProject

@texasag07 hmm, that is weird. I have bought a set of clutch dogs, a spring or two, a reel stand and a stop nut in the past.


----------



## Pending

TheAdamsProject said:


> @texasag07 hmm, that is weird. I have bought a set of clutch dogs, a spring or two, a reel stand and a stop nut in the past.


All the parts you mentioned (not sure about the stop nut tho) are available on tibors site. However the hub, bearings, etc are not available on their site.


----------



## texasag07

TheAdamsProject said:


> @texasag07 hmm, that is weird. I have bought a set of clutch dogs, a spring or two, a reel stand and a stop nut in the past.


I just had to do with the quick change bearing anything else was not a problem to get parts for, I have also bought a few other smaller parts in the past hence the reason I was surprised to be turned down.

If this has changed it would be great to get the bearing and parts for a qc as a backup. My first one died on a trip to Belize but wasn’t to bad an issue as I just palmed the spool a little more than normal.


----------



## TheAdamsProject

texasag07 said:


> I just had to do with the quick change bearing anything else was not a problem to get parts for, I have also bought a few other smaller parts in the past hence the reason I was surprised to be turned down.
> 
> If this has changed it would be great to get the bearing and parts for a qc as a backup. My first one died on a trip to Belize but wasn’t to bad an issue as I just palmed the spool a little more than normal.


I can understand that. At some point I believe Tibor went from bearings with stainless races and stainless balls to stainless races and ceramic balls to stop that issue. I can't remember how tough it was pulling that bearing in and out which might have been the reason for them needing it back.


----------



## tunataker

TheAdamsProject said:


> ... At some point I believe Tibor went from bearings with stainless races and stainless balls to stainless races and ceramic balls to stop that issue...


Looks like the ceramic ball bearing is not just an issue for the QC or the Signature series. I sent them my old Riptide for a cleaning and reel stand replacement. I was surprised when I got my reel back with an extra charge for a new ball bearing. They noted the original bearing was “worn”. Not a big deal but I was not aware I needed a new bearing. There must be quite a few older reels out there with older bearings that may or may not fail at some point.


----------



## RJTaylor

Just scored a sweet Tibor Light Back Country in crimson. Will post pics as soon as it comes in.


----------



## RJTaylor

This thing is mint, I can’t tell if it’s even been mounted on a rod.


----------



## sotilloa1078

Just added these two to the rotation for clients (and my self at times) to enjoy.


----------



## T Bone

A new to me (20 years old) slate blue Riptide to match my slate blue Everglades...


----------



## brokeoff

T Bone said:


> A new to me (20 years old) Slate Blue Riptide to match my Slate Blue Everglades...
> View attachment 151057
> 
> View attachment 151058


Are these going on Exocetts?


----------



## T Bone

brokeoff said:


> Are these going on Exocetts?


That they are


----------



## brokeoff

T Bone said:


> That they are


That’s a good looking combo.


----------



## sidelock

T Bone said:


> A new to me (20 years old) Slate Blue Riptide to match my Slate Blue Everglades...
> View attachment 151057
> 
> View attachment 151058


I think the porting style of the everglades is one of the nicest of all reels.


----------



## T Bone

sidelock said:


> I think the porting style of the everglades is one of the nicest of all reels.


The Gen 2 porting is my favorite


----------



## Water Bound

@T Bone - I blame you for this minty Everglades I just grabbed...haha


----------



## Water Bound

Question- the reel was setup as right hand retrieve. I've flipped the clutch dogs to convert to left, but do I now need re-spool the backing? I’m staring at the reel and having a brain fart on this! I don’t recall having to do anything to the backing on my backcountry I converted from right to left.


----------



## brokeoff

Water Bound said:


> Question- the reel was setup as right hand retrieve. I've flipped the clutch dogs to convert to left, but do I now need re-spool the backing? I’m staring at the reel and having a brain fart on this! I don’t recall having to do anything to the backing on my backcountry I converted from right to left.


Yup. I’m about to do that myself.


----------



## sotilloa1078

Water Bound said:


> Question- the reel was setup as right hand retrieve. I've flipped the clutch dogs to convert to left, but do I now need re-spool the backing? I’m staring at the reel and having a brain fart on this! I don’t recall having to do anything to the backing on my backcountry I converted from right to left.


no you shouldn’t have to re spoon the line at all. Just flip the clutch dogs and you should be good to go. At least that’s what I remember from a Gulf Stream I switched over a long while ago.


----------



## brokeoff

sotilloa1078 said:


> no you shouldn’t have to re spoon the line at all. Just flip the clutch dogs and you should be good to go. At least that’s what I remember from a Gulf Stream I switched over a long while ago.


But then the line will be coming off the top of the spool not the bottom, correct?


----------



## brokeoff

brokeoff said:


> But then the line will be coming off the top of the spool not the bottom, correct?


And the line will be sent out instead of pulled in when you reel.


----------



## RJTaylor

Yeah, you're going to have to pull it all off, and wind it back on. 

A small bribe at a fly shop will probably get that taken care of though.


----------



## Seebs

Spooled with Rio directcore flats pro 9f.


----------



## Water Bound

@brokeoff and @RJTaylor are correct, the backing needed to be flipped. Went to the local shop to do so, but the old stuff didn’t look great so I just replaced it with hollow core.


----------



## sotilloa1078

brokeoff said:


> But then the line will be coming off the top of the spool not the bottom, correct?


when the reel is “flipped” to put the handle on the left it should fix that. I remember starting to strip out a bunch of backing and then it hit me that it wasn’t necessary. Like is said it was a long time ago I just know I didn’t go to a fly shop.
Switch the dogs put it in the rod and see. If you need to go to a shop then so be it. But worth to try at home before you make the drive.


----------



## sotilloa1078

Water Bound said:


> @brokeoff and @RJTaylor are correct, the backing needed to be flipped. Went to the local shop to do so, but the old stuff didn’t look great so I just replaced it with hollow core.


well there you have it. I was wrong and I must have had it flipped after I made the switch.


----------



## brokeoff

sotilloa1078 said:


> well there you have it. I was wrong and I must have had it flipped after I made the switch.


You probably did it at home. Then it was so traumatic you erased the experience from you memory. Mine is a 7 wt without much backing and I still have managed to put it off for a week. I love messing with fishing gear but putting backing on by hand is the one thing I could go without.


----------



## sotilloa1078

brokeoff said:


> You probably did it at home. Then it was so traumatic you erased the experience from you memory. Mine is a 7 wt without much backing and I still have managed to put it off for a week. I love messing with fishing gear but putting backing on by hand is the one thing I could go without.


you’re probably right! I just put backing on my new reels by hand and I’ll be damn if I do that again in the next year or so. Haha


----------



## T Bone

Water Bound said:


> @T Bone - I blame you for this minty Everglades I just grabbed...haha
> View attachment 151751
> View attachment 151752


That thing is clean! Excellent grab!


----------



## RJTaylor

Anyone know if the gorilla handle will fit the light models?


----------



## Flyboy

Tibor Freestone Fly Reel - Satin Gold | eBay

Freestone for sale on ebay


----------



## RJTaylor




----------



## neueklasse




----------



## Jason M

Flyboy said:


> Tibor Freestone Fly Reel - Satin Gold | eBay
> 
> Freestone for sale on ebay


I had no idea that Freestones commanded a premium for a used reel. 

I should have bought a bunch to hold onto. Lol


----------



## permitchaser

I bet their good reels cause they cost so much. The truth about fly reels, they all will treat you right if you take care of them. I have an old SA 7-8 wt. reel that has been to Montana several times, Alaska 3 times, multiple times to Bahamas and Mexico. Don't know how many bones I've caught on it, the largest 9.5 lbs. So that covers 30-40 years and I still use it. It now goes on the boat when I chase Carp. I have newer reels and older ones they all work just fine.


----------



## Flyboy

just picked up this beauty along with a spare spool. Think I got a deal. Also does anyone know if there is a way to search the serial number to see when it was made?


----------



## neueklasse

Flyboy said:


> View attachment 154146
> 
> just picked up this beauty along with a spare spool. Think I got a deal. Also does anyone know if there is a way to search the serial number to see when it was made?


Yeah you can email them serial number and model.. They usually reply in a few minutes.


----------



## rspehL

I picked up my first Tibor in the Everglades from a guy that Is friends with “Ted”. It was purchased as a combo with a Loomis crosscurrent 8’ 9wt 3pc. It was sitting collecting dust and I gave it a good home!


----------



## texasag07

Anyone have a royal blue gen one or gen 2 tibor Everglades or riptide they would like to sell please let me know. 

Got a kiddo on the way and have convinced my wife I need another tibor to pass down a few years down the road.

Only looking for the royal blue colored reels. I have a near mint black Everglades and also a riptide qc gen 2 spool 2 with gorilla handle I would toss up for trades for the right reel.

thanks in advance!


----------



## Surffshr

Been some nice ones on EBay, but they went pretty high.


----------



## flatzcrazy

Has anyone heard anything new about the new reel design that is supposed to be coming out?


----------



## Capra

Is it the general consensus that the original ( Everglades. Riptide, Etc) is better than the new signature series??


----------



## Thesmokingrabbit

jddurango said:


> It's those guys that give our industry a bad name. Noobs walk in and out with all kinds of upsell stuff they don't need.


I’ve been that noob....still irks me every time I go in that shop.


----------



## Uno

Ready to chase reds!!!!


----------



## kjnengr

Y'all only have one day left.....

Tibor Freestone Fly Reel - Satin Gold Color Gorgeous fishing | eBay


----------



## Net 30

kjnengr said:


> Y'all only have one day left.....
> 
> Tibor Freestone Fly Reel - Satin Gold Color Gorgeous fishing | eBay


Hard to believe someone whould drop $1K on a reel with dings on the rim.....crazy.


----------



## Origin

flatzcrazy said:


> Has anyone heard anything new about the new reel design that is supposed to be coming out?


Sure, its still being worked on


----------



## RJTaylor

Wish in one hand, and.... You know the rest.


----------



## kjnengr

Question for all of you Tibor aficionados, Other than aesthetics and weight, what are the differences between the Gen 1 reels and the Gen 3 reels? Would be speaking specifically about The Gulfstream size/model.


----------



## TheAdamsProject

kjnengr said:


> Question for all of you Tibor aficionados, Other than aesthetics and weight, what are the differences between the Gen 1 reels and the Gen 3 reels? Would be speaking specifically about The Gulfstream size/model.


Very little. Nothing that really makes one Gen any better or more desirable in regards to reliability or the way it functions. These changes I am going to mention were for all Tibor Series reels. not just The Gulfstream. Honestly most of the changes were just due to customer feedback and user error more than an issue with the reel. 

There is a retailer ring that holds the main gear to the drag bar when you slide the spool off. The only reason they added it is because customers would bitch that when they pulled the spool off the drag bar the main gear would stick to the back of the spool because of the drag surface being properly greased. Now to swap the retrieve you have to unscrew the clutch dogs and flip them rather than just sliding the main gear up and flipping them. 

Also the reels now have ceramic balls in stainless steel races for bearings. There used to be stainless balls in stainless races but there were times those stainless balls would get a little surface rust when people would put their reels away in the pouches wet. They bearing would feels a little different but a handful of quick pulls would clear it. Now the ceramic balls fixed that issue. 

The reel stand used to be hand polished so there would be slight differences in reel seat tolerances due to being hand polished. That is not the case anymore. 

As for weight, I feel like it is negligible, I have a riptide and riptide QC. Claims they are almost 1oz different in weight. I can't tell.


----------



## 59441

Hope this isn't against the rules, I wanted to plug my post in classifieds. Selling a 1st gen in good shape.









FS - Round port Tibor Everglades


.




www.microskiff.com


----------



## 59441

sold.


----------



## Capt. Moose

👍🏽


----------



## Origin

kjnengr said:


> Question for all of you Tibor aficionados, Other than aesthetics and weight, what are the differences between the Gen 1 reels and the Gen 3 reels? Would be speaking specifically about The Gulfstream size/model.


Specifically the gulfstream. 
The earliest models actually shared the same diameter gear as the everglades/riptide, same drag pressure but smaller drag surface. The larger gear was implemented during the “gen 1” phase. There was also a point in time where the drag knob changed size and shape. This is kind of on the operational size as the dimensions of the drawbar changed as well. This also happened in the “gen 1” phase.

Mr adams hit with the rest of em really and other differences arent really in regards to operation like the engraving and materials used... i think the brass clutch dogs sounded the best.


----------



## Capra

Thanks for all of the good information. Are the spools inter changeable between generations?


----------



## dan_giddyup

Any Tibor Geeks out there want a size medium double reel case?
I got it for free and I have no use for it.
Happy to send it to a MicroSkiffer for free. If you wanna send me a few redfish flies that's cool. If not, it's still free. 
Cheers


----------



## Backcountry 16

I'll take it I will pm you my information this evening and pay shipping


----------



## dan_giddyup

Backcountry 16 said:


> I'll take it I will pm you my information this evening and pay shipping


DONE! thx


----------



## Backcountry 16

Thanks


----------



## Net 30

Another Freestone on eBay. 

Asking price $989 and it's got a few small nicks and scratches.....crazy money.


----------



## texasag07

Found another old unicorn to add to the collection.

Nearly mint blue second gen Everglades. Goes well with the riptide I picked up off of here a while back.


----------



## Surffshr

I was watching that one I believe. Nice grab!


----------



## Surffshr

Anyone else see the beat up Riptide that just got listed on ebay?


----------



## Water Bound

That thing looks like it lived in salt for a couple years!



Surffshr said:


> Anyone else see the beat up Riptide that just got listed on ebay?


----------



## FlyBy

Man, that's rough.


----------



## flysalt060

Ted might not even attempt to repair it. Man that reel is in bad shape.


----------



## Moore Lyon and Quick

Heads up if you need a Tibor Light spool - MRFC has them on sale


----------



## flatzcrazy

Moore Lyon and Quick said:


> Heads up if you need a Tibor Light spool - MRFC has them on sale


What does MRFC stand for?


----------



## 59441

flatzcrazy said:


> What does MRFC stand for?











Madison River Fishing Company | Online Fly Shop | MRFC.COM


The Madison River Fishing Company is the best online fly shop in Ennis, Montana selling top fly fishing gear including fly rods, fly reels, fly lines, fly fishing waders, wading boots, fishing packs. We also specialize is Madison River fly fishing trips from Montana's Best fly fishing fishing...




www.mrfc.com





Bought used reels from the before. Good folk


----------



## Origin

flysalt060 said:


> Ted might not even attempt to repair it. Man that reel is in bad shape.


Yes they will. May cost a little extra and cannot turn back time on corrosion which seems to be present on the frame/spool/reelstand


----------



## flatzcrazy

Flat_Lyin said:


> Madison River Fishing Company | Online Fly Shop | MRFC.COM
> 
> 
> The Madison River Fishing Company is the best online fly shop in Ennis, Montana selling top fly fishing gear including fly rods, fly reels, fly lines, fly fishing waders, wading boots, fishing packs. We also specialize is Madison River fly fishing trips from Montana's Best fly fishing fishing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mrfc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought used reels from the before. Good folk


Thanks


----------



## PaytonWP

Has any of y’all had any problems with shooting type fly lines that taper down really thin getting hung or jammed in your tibors? I’ve been thinking about pulling the trigger on a riptide but then I read a comment on another forum about the shooting type fly lines getting jammed in the reel. I’m assuming he was talking about when shooting the line out. Other than that I don’t know how it would ever be a problem.


----------



## 7WT

Ran across this article on Ted Juracsik. It's a good read:








The Man Who Changed Fly Fishing Forever


How a refugee from Hungary invented a reel that would tame the biggest, baddest fish in the sea




gardenandgun.com


----------



## Backcountry 16

There's a Freestone on ebay right now.


----------



## flatzcrazy

Surffshr said:


> Anyone else see the beat up Riptide that just got listed on ebay?


That reel sold for $335


----------



## FlyBy

Two Freestones on Ebay.


----------



## kjnengr

flatzcrazy said:


> That reel sold for $335


That's obscene. It's hard to get used Tibors for a decent price anymore.


----------



## brokeoff

Which one of you freaks just dropped $1,036 on the freestone...


----------



## FlyBy

Not me, hell no. I missed it by $25. 'Fess up, whoever you are.


----------



## Backcountry 16

brokeoff said:


> Which one of you freaks just dropped $1,036 on the freestone...


I fell lucky to have bought mine from you for 450 before the craziness started.


----------



## brokeoff

Backcountry 16 said:


> I fell lucky to have bought mine from you for 450 before the craziness started.


I think the craziness had already started back then. I’m just curious about the fate of these new in box Freestones. They can’t be fished, right?


----------



## Capra

Tibor would be smart to do some kind of special edition limited re release of the Freestone, It is madness what they are selling for.


----------



## FlyBy

brokeoff said:


> I think the craziness had already started back then. I’m just curious about the fate of these new in box Freestones. They can’t be fished, right?


I have a new in box Freestone and haven't fished it yet.


----------



## trick621

Issue fixed


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

I have a Billy Pate that I got used at a pawn shop for $75.00.
It has caught thousands of fish from bass , trout, snook, tarpon, bonefish , redfish , sharks, Tripletail , striper , carp , gar, musky , pike , and others. I’m still holding out for the permit. 
I hope my grandkids keep using it when I’m gone.


----------



## Surffshr

trick621 said:


> I recently bought a Freestone from a member on here. Upon taking delivery of the reel, I was very disappointed to find out the reel stand was bent and it’s unable to fit on my brand new Hardy Zephrus 6/7/8/9 wt rods. I tried every rod to confirm it was not a defect in one specific rod. I own 2 Everglades, 2 Riptides and a Gulfstream so I know the Freestone reel stand is bent when compared to the rest. Unfortunately this was never advertised when I bought the reel and I don’t expect this individual to admit they withheld information. All that being said, I know Tibor sells reel stands, do any of you know if the Everglades stand would fit the Freestone? I compared the Freestone to both of my Everglades, they look similar but want to confirm before I waste my money. Thank you very much


have you considered trying one of the other reel stands by simply swapping them?


----------



## fatman

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> I have a Billy Pate that I got used at a pawn shop for $75.00.
> It has caught thousands of fish from bass , trout, snook, tarpon, bonefish , redfish , sharks, Tripletail , striper , carp , gar, musky , pike , and others. I’m still holding out for the permit.
> I hope my grandkids keep using it when I’m gone.


 Is that the Bonefish that you pounded tent pegs with?


----------



## trick621

Surffshr said:


> have you considered trying one of the other reel stands by simply swapping them?


I ended up doing that after posting. The lightbulb went off to try that. One of the screws to the reel stand was beat to shit probably from him messing with it


----------



## 02882Fish

What is the arbor width of the latest generation Riptide Spool? I borrowed a friends older version and his is 2.25".


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

fatman said:


> Is that the Bonefish that you pounded tent pegs with?


as a matter of fact it is. It’s been around the block a few times.


----------



## Seebs

I scored this little gem off of the internet bay a few months ago, it had original everything still. Hardly a scratch on her for being over 40 years old.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Here’s my battle axe:


----------



## 02882Fish

Repost: Can someone tell me what is the arbor width of the latest generation Riptide Spool (meaning the spool hub inner dimension)? I borrowed a friends older version and his is 2.25".


----------



## Water Bound

1.75" ish, your friend may have a Spool 2 version 



02882Fish said:


> Repost: Can someone tell me what is the arbor width of the latest generation Riptide Spool (meaning the spool hub inner dimension)? I borrowed a friends older version and his is 2.25".


----------



## 02882Fish

Water Bound said:


> 1.75" ish, your friend may have a Spool 2 version


Water Bound thanks. That's what I thought. I'm not sure how much backing he has on it, but it would not load a 9 wt Winter Redfish floater. If you don't mind, what is the spool's inside width?


----------



## Water Bound

1", he probably has too much or too thick backing



02882Fish said:


> Water Bound thanks. That's what I thought. I'm not sure how much backing he has on it, but it would not load a 9 wt Winter Redfish floater. If you don't mind, what is the spool's inside width?


----------



## 02882Fish

Water Bound said:


> 1", he probably has too much or too thick backing


Agreed. I'm interested in the latest version anyway. He was kind enough to let me borrow his just to get a feel for it.


----------



## bryson

Picked up a Back Country Wide CL with a few scuffs on it. The color is a little flashy for me, but I still like it. Haven't put anything other than a few redfish on it so far, but it performed well. Hopefully I'll hook into a few baby tarpon, snook, or maybe even bonefish this year once I finish the skiff. Been using it on my 7wt, but I'm going to pair it up with my new BVK 8wt.


----------



## RJTaylor

I've got a matching Spring Creek I'm thinking about selling.


----------



## fatman

BNIB Billy Pate Direct Drive


----------



## georgiadrifter

Lots of goodness in that photo.



BM_Barrelcooker said:


> Here’s my battle axe:
> 
> 
> View attachment 163829


----------



## sweetnut

Just a heads up for those looking....Nice Tibor Freestone and Spare spool listed over at WashingtonFlyfishingforum...





FS - Tibor Freestone & Spare Spool


FS: Tibor Freestone and spare spool. Reel has been used and has some nicks. Tibor pouch for reel and Springbrook case for spool. Asking $1250 shipped and insured in CONUS.




www.washingtonflyfishing.com


----------



## Origin

Get ready


----------



## crboggs

Origin said:


> Get ready


Good grief...initial asking prices are three times what I spent on mine just a few years ago...


----------



## Origin

crboggs said:


> Good grief...initial asking prices are three times what I spent on mine just a few years ago...


Nope, the other thing


----------



## Surffshr

Origin said:


> Be patient, it’s coming


From Jan 2020...


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

FlyBy said:


> I have a new in box Freestone and haven't fished it yet.


Shit, sell it and buy a new skiff for cash.


----------



## Origin

Surffshr said:


> From Jan 2020...


Unforeseen circumstances and a design changed delayed the initial release


----------



## trick621

Finally hung my pegboard rod-rack. Waiting for my Hardy Zane Pro 7wt to be delivered tomorrow so my Backcountry has a home. Picture updated


----------



## brokeoff

trick621 said:


> Finally hung my pegboard rod-rack. Waiting for my Hardy Zane Pro 7wt to be delivered tomorrow so my Backcountry has a home. Picture updated


I'm working on a copy of this.


----------



## ZaneD

The new reel has hit the Tibor site. Am I the only one that is disappointed? It doesn't mention the drag system but it appears to be another heavily ported, sealed drag reel just like the others flooding the market. I guess this is good news for those still holding onto or selling their Freestones. 


















The BackCountry


The BackCountry is designed and crafted with the same uncompromising standards as our time tested Tibor, Signature and Billy Pate series reels. Suitable for a 5-7 weight rods with both fresh and saltwater conditions, even the most fragile tippet can be fished with complete confidence. Proudly...




tiborreel.com


----------



## Pierson

Womp Womp. Not sure why Tibor feels the need to compete with Allen & Cheeky with these reels......
Really glad I kept my Freestone & Billy Pate Salmon.


----------



## ZaneD

Pierson said:


> Womp Womp. Not sure why Tibor feels the need to compete with Allen & Cheeky with these reels......
> Really glad I kept my Freestone & Billy Pate Salmon.


I’m running the discount version freestone - Abel #1.


----------



## Tx_Whipray

I think I'd like it better without the engraving on the drag knob. That looks like some clip art design they found online.


----------



## Tx_Whipray

ZaneD said:


> I’m running the discount version freestone - Abel #1.


same


----------



## Sean-NOLA

Just my opinion, but they should've at least come out with a non-ported version. I love the look of the look of the Tibor and Tibor Light reels.


----------



## fatman

ZaneD said:


> The new reel has hit the Tibor site. Am I the only one that is disappointed? It doesn't mention the drag system but it appears to be another heavily ported, sealed drag reel just like the others flooding the market. I guess this is good news for those still holding onto or selling their Freestones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The BackCountry
> 
> 
> The BackCountry is designed and crafted with the same uncompromising standards as our time tested Tibor, Signature and Billy Pate series reels. Suitable for a 5-7 weight rods with both fresh and saltwater conditions, even the most fragile tippet can be fished with complete confidence. Proudly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tiborreel.com


I don't see pricing, any idea?


----------



## Jdl80

It looks like tibor just ordered Chinese reels with their name stamped on it. Disappointed.


----------



## GG34

Jdl80 said:


> It looks like tibor just ordered Chinese reels with their name stamped on it. Disappointed.


What is it? The new backcountry? It says made in the USA.


----------



## Jdl80

GG34 said:


> What is it? The new backcountry? It says made in the USA.


I’m sure tibor manufactures them, I’m saying it just looks like a cheap Chinese reel to me.


----------



## Jdl80

Tx_Whipray said:


> I think I'd like it better without the engraving on the drag knob. That looks like some clip art design they found online.


Cmon Bigfoot is kind of tight no? Lol


----------



## jsnipes

eat sleep fish lol.

these are kind of lame imo


----------



## flatzcrazy

Pierson said:


> Womp Womp. Not sure why Tibor feels the need to compete with Allen & Cheeky with these reels......
> Really glad I kept my Freestone & Billy Pate Salmon.


----------



## texasag07

Yuck, I will keep my classics. It lost a lot of the classiness that sets tibor apart from all of the other large reel makers that make lighter and larger arbor reels. To me it looks like something ross would have come out with about 5-8 years ago and got a nautilus’s “insert your random artist” inspired drag knob.

Maybe it will look better in person.


----------



## RABillstein

ZaneD said:


> The new reel has hit the Tibor site. Am I the only one that is disappointed? It doesn't mention the drag system but it appears to be another heavily ported, sealed drag reel just like the others flooding the market. I guess this is good news for those still holding onto or selling their Freestones.
> 
> View attachment 168548
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The BackCountry
> 
> 
> The BackCountry is designed and crafted with the same uncompromising standards as our time tested Tibor, Signature and Billy Pate series reels. Suitable for a 5-7 weight rods with both fresh and saltwater conditions, even the most fragile tippet can be fished with complete confidence. Proudly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tiborreel.com


Oh man, these are such a bore. Disappointing to see that design team put in the same effort into these reels that they did on their apparel.


----------



## Tilly_Copano

I assume these are sealed drag? I was really hoping they where bringing back the old backcountry or freestone. These look cheap.


----------



## T Bone

Not a fan. If I wanted a reel that looked like that I would have bought a Nautilus...


----------



## Origin

I like em, also used it


----------



## TXFrenchman

Looks like retail is $545/$155


----------



## crboggs

Pierson said:


> Womp Womp. Not sure why Tibor feels the need to compete with Allen & Cheeky with these reels......


Meh...I agree...I guess they'll look nice in neon colors though? They must have added a millennial to the design team...


----------



## Tx_Whipray

I saw a picture of a guide fishing one on FB, and it didn't look terrible "in the wild". His didn't have the engraving on the drag knob, though.


----------



## Flyfish40

Was holding off till the release of the new tibor ... I’ll stick with my CCFX2


----------



## sjrobin

This reel will balance and reduce weight on the new light weight 5, 6, 7, and even 8wt rods. For anything you hold in your hands all day, lighter and stronger is always better.
Also lets hope the drag can go smooth from 2lbs to 12lbs and can be maintained by removing a cap to expose stacked drag washers, kind of like any Shimano bait cast reel.


----------



## Backcountry 16

ZaneD said:


> The new reel has hit the Tibor site. Am I the only one that is disappointed? It doesn't mention the drag system but it appears to be another heavily ported, sealed drag reel just like the others flooding the market. I guess this is good news for those still holding onto or selling their Freestones.
> 
> View attachment 168548
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The BackCountry
> 
> 
> The BackCountry is designed and crafted with the same uncompromising standards as our time tested Tibor, Signature and Billy Pate series reels. Suitable for a 5-7 weight rods with both fresh and saltwater conditions, even the most fragile tippet can be fished with complete confidence. Proudly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tiborreel.com


Why? Glad I have 2 original ones no thanks.


----------



## wardicus

I’ve got to say this is pretty much a big let down . I’ve never felt the need for a sealed drag and these look like cheap toys . Nothing like what Tibor built the rep on . Abel number 1 here I come.


----------



## tx8er

Excellent decision


----------



## dbrady784

sjrobin said:


> This reel will balance and reduce weight on the new light weight 5, 6, 7, and even 8wt rods. For anything you hold in your hands all day, lighter and stronger is always better.
> Also lets hope the drag can go smooth from 2lbs to 12lbs and can be maintained by removing a cap to expose stacked drag washers, kind of like any Shimano bait cast reel.


Here’s the design concept for ya.
















Almost an uncanny resemblance. We’ll see how it performs, but a major part of any inshore style reel is the aesthetics. Many of the fish caught on these reels will never even see the backing...


----------



## TheAdamsProject

Just some feedback from fishing it. I really like it for the 6-7wt size. I have 150yd backing with a 7wt line. I agree I think it looks better in the wild. Mine does not have any engraving, which is an option. I can understand how looks might affect your purchase but the performance is significantly elevated from the Original. Not stacked, sealed drag. It is an Everglades cork drag and much better than the previous drum brake style. Plus, has a real drag knob rather than that little post knob from before. It has the smooth drag we all came to love from Tibor and has way more drag than you will ever need in that weight class. Simple design and very little to go wrong. The looks are a little different but the quality and the internals are what you come to expect from Tibor. Get your hands on it, it might change your mind.


----------



## tx8er

TheAdamsProject said:


> Just some feedback from fishing it. I really like it for the 6-7wt size. I have 150yd backing with a 7wt line. I agree I think it looks better in the wild. Mine does not have any engraving, which is an option. I can understand how looks might affect your purchase but the performance is significantly elevated from the Original. Not stacked, sealed drag. It is an Everglades cork drag and much better than the previous drum brake style. Plus, has a real drag knob rather than that little post knob from before. It has the smooth drag we all came to love from Tibor and has way more drag than you will ever need in that weight class. Simple design and very little to go wrong. The looks are a little different but the quality and the internals are what you come to expect from Tibor. Get your hands on it, it might change your mind.


How’s the sound?


----------



## TheAdamsProject

tx8er said:


> How’s the sound?


Sounds like a signature to me. Has a similar incoming and outgoing design.


----------



## barbosa

Glad I bought the old backcountry and tailwaters before the the prices went up. Doesn’t have the distinct Tibor look anymore.


----------



## georgiadrifter

I picked one up a day after they shipped to the shops from TIbor. Got it from THe Fish Hawk in Atlanta. Gary said he received a half-dozen. I haven’t had a chance to baptize it yet....waiting on a Scott rod. It’s loaded with a 6-wt bonefish taper. I’ll post up a report once I get some hours on it.


----------



## jsnipes

don't like being a hater but i saw one of the ones in person this weekend...hard pass.


----------



## Flatoutfly

georgiadrifter said:


> I picked one up a day after they shipped to the shops from TIbor. Got it from THe Fish Hawk in Atlanta. Gary said he received a half-dozen. I haven’t had a chance to baptize it yet....waiting on a Scott rod. It’s loaded with a 6-wt bonefish taper. I’ll post up a report once I get some hours on it.
> View attachment 170129


Just got one to put one on a 7wt Sector. Lighter the the Everglades so it feels great on a 7wt. I get it that they could had done better in the design to make it a little more attractive but I'm a Tibor person and the cork drag is the best.


----------



## FlyBy

Ordered a Gulfstream from Trident. Learned that Tibor had no Gulfstreams until the 22nd. They asked if I could use anything else, told them I'd take a Pacific if they could get it to me by the 17th. Trident upgraded me at no extra cost and sent it UPS overnight, got it Friday. Then I had to rig it. Took 1300 yds. of SA 30# gel-spun (all I had on hand) but it filled it perfectly with a 12 wt. BTT. I think I've had boat trailers with wheels smaller than that reel.


----------



## IRLyRiser

Tibor Pacific are awesome tarpon reels.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

FlyBy said:


> Ordered a Gulfstream from Trident. Learned that Tibor had no Gulfstreams until the 22nd. They asked if I could use anything else, told them I'd take a Pacific if they could get it to me by the 17th. Trident upgraded me at no extra cost and sent it UPS overnight, got it Friday. Then I had to rig it. Took 1300 yds. of SA 30# gel-spun (all I had on hand) but it filled it perfectly with a 12 wt. BTT. I think I've had boat trailers with wheels smaller than that reel.


I cast a buddy’s Pacific yesterday...I think you could land a 200 pounder from the beach with that thing. I got slewis’ Gulfstream the other day, I think it’s plenty for boat poon.


----------



## Moore Lyon and Quick

Flatoutfly said:


> Just got one to put one on a 7wt Sector. Lighter the the Everglades so it feels great on a 7wt. I get it that they could had done better in the design to make it a little more attractive but I'm a Tibor person and the cork drag is the best.


Does it have the same/similar drag as the Everglades (cork with pawls), or is it something different?


----------



## Flatoutfly

Moore Lyon and Quick said:


> Does it have the same/similar drag as the Everglades (cork with pawls), or is it something different?


It is different then the everglades, it still has the little shark looking drag lock that have to be rotated like the old backcountry. Used it this past weekend and had a Jack that took some drag and it is Tibor Smooth.


----------



## Moore Lyon and Quick

Nice to know - thanks!


----------



## dan_giddyup

Looks like a steal on a Gulfstream... $399, black






TRADE IN TIBOR GULFSTREAM Bob Marriott's


Bob Marriott's Fly Fishing Store. We hope you will quickly discover that Bob Marriott's Flyfishing Store is so much more than a fly shop – think of us as a full service fly fishing center.




www.bobmarriottsflyfishingstore.com


----------



## FlyBy

FlyBy said:


> Ordered a Gulfstream from Trident. Learned that Tibor had no Gulfstreams until the 22nd. They asked if I could use anything else, told them I'd take a Pacific if they could get it to me by the 17th. Trident upgraded me at no extra cost and sent it UPS overnight, got it Friday. Then I had to rig it. Took 1300 yds. of SA 30# gel-spun (all I had on hand) but it filled it perfectly with a 12 wt. BTT. I think I've had boat trailers with wheels smaller than that reel.


Got a surprise this morning. Package from Tibor with the Gulfstream I originally ordered from Trident. Now I have the Pacific and the Gulfstream, both for the price of one Gulfstream. Nah, I called and told them what happened and paid for the Pacific. Leaving for Shallotte in an hour or two to get the boat and leave for Choko in the morning. No time to rig it before I leave, have to do it down there. Life is hard.


----------



## bryson

FlyBy said:


> Got a surprise this morning. Package from Tibor with the Gulfstream I originally ordered from Trident. Now I have the Pacific and the Gulfstream, both for the price of one Gulfstream. Nah, I called and told them what happened and paid for the Pacific. Leaving for Shallotte in an hour or two to get the boat and leave for Choko in the morning. No time to rig it before I leave, have to do it down there. Life is hard.


Good man.


----------



## JonathanD

FlyBy said:


> Got a surprise this morning. Package from Tibor with the Gulfstream I originally ordered from Trident. Now I have the Pacific and the Gulfstream, both for the price of one Gulfstream. Nah, I called and told them what happened and paid for the Pacific. Leaving for Shallotte in an hour or two to get the boat and leave for Choko in the morning. No time to rig it before I leave, have to do it down there. Life is hard.


Could swing by 239 Flies in Bonita on the way down and get it lined up. Not too far from the highway before Choko and they open at 10AM.


----------



## Tx_Whipray

dan_giddyup said:


> Looks like a steal on a Gulfstream... $399, black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRADE IN TIBOR GULFSTREAM Bob Marriott's
> 
> 
> Bob Marriott's Fly Fishing Store. We hope you will quickly discover that Bob Marriott's Flyfishing Store is so much more than a fly shop – think of us as a full service fly fishing center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bobmarriottsflyfishingstore.com


Man that would be a nice match for my black Riptide. Round porting and everything. Now, do I ask for permission, or forgiveness?


----------



## Backcountry 16

Tx_Whipray said:


> Man that would be a nice match for my black Riptide. Round porting and everything. Now, do I ask for permission, or forgiveness?


Forgiveness that's an easy question.


----------



## IRLyRiser

FlyBy said:


> Got a surprise this morning. Package from Tibor with the Gulfstream I originally ordered from Trident. Now I have the Pacific and the Gulfstream, both for the price of one Gulfstream. Nah, I called and told them what happened and paid for the Pacific. Leaving for Shallotte in an hour or two to get the boat and leave for Choko in the morning. No time to rig it before I leave, have to do it down there. Life is hard.


 Good luck!


----------



## Sean-NOLA

I'm looking at a couple of possibilities for an older 6/7 wt. Tibor reel. One is a Backcountry (original, non-cl) the other is a Billy Pate Salmon Direct Drive. I have a few Tibor Lights, and I love them. I've never had a Billy Pate, but I'm intrigued, as I've heard great things about them. What would the pros/cons of the Billy Pate be vs. the Backcountry?


----------



## fatman

Sean-NOLA said:


> I'm looking at a couple of possibilities for an older 6/7 wt. Tibor reel. One is a Backcountry (original, non-cl) the other is a Billy Pate Salmon Direct Drive. I have a few Tibor Lights, and I love them. I've never had a Billy Pate, but I'm intrigued, as I've heard great things about them. What would the pros/cons of the Billy Pate be vs. the Backcountry?


Billy Pates are heavy, you could club a bull shark to death with one. Also, the Salmon is a little big for a 6/7 (probably OK for a dedicated 7wt), IMO. I have a BP Tarpon DD on a 10wt....a little heavy, but about the correct size...and I fished it on an 11wt.
I have a Backcountry Light on 8wt and Tailwater on a 6, they both feel about right. If I were looking for 6/7, I'd look for a Billy Pate Trout, if that's the direction you're looking to go. Or talk to your banker and look for a Freestone to come up, they are nice.....


----------



## Sean-NOLA

Thanks for the info Mr. Man! I may pass on these and keep waiting. I would love to get my hands on either or both the Tailwater (especially the CL) or Freestone! I have a few Springcreeks and Backcountry Wides, in CL, but I haven't come across a Tailwater CL yet. The Freestone is a nice reel, but I haven't seen one lately. If you could be so kind, and let me know if you know of someone looking to off-load either reel, I'd be more than happy to do so.


----------



## Moore Lyon and Quick

I've got a Backcountry Non-Cl, a Billy Pate Salmon DD and a Billy Pate Trout DD - the Backcountry is light and easy to remove the spool but the drag isn't as strong as the Pates. The drag is smooth. The Pate reels are heavy, but not heavier than most reels of that time: 6 oz for the trout, 8 oz for the Salmon. They are rugged and durable but you've got 6 parts to remove to take the spool off - not a problem at home, but you prob. wouldn't want to do it on a boat. I mention this because I have had the Salmon apart more than a few times - it has a bad habit of pulling the tippit into the reel if I forget to thread it through one of the porting holes in the spool. I don't have this problem with the Trout. Maintenance is easy for these reels. The Salmon, as stated before, is a better 7wt reel - I can't see using it on a 6wt. I have it matched up to an old TFO TICR 7wt. The Trout is matched to a 6wt TICR. The only problem with the Trout is the space available for line - to make it work with an airflo bonefish 6wt line, I had to cut off 10' of fly line and use about 125 yards of Hollow Ace Pro. The other reel you should look at if you want classic is the Abel Big Game 1


----------



## Backcountry 16

Sean-NOLA said:


> I'm looking at a couple of possibilities for an older 6/7 wt. Tibor reel. One is a Backcountry (original, non-cl) the other is a Billy Pate Salmon Direct Drive. I have a few Tibor Lights, and I love them. I've never had a Billy Pate, but I'm intrigued, as I've heard great things about them. What would the pros/cons of the Billy Pate be vs. the Backcountry?


I have 2 backcountry wides one on a Sage Rplxi 7 weight and the other on a 7 weight Scott Tidal perfect feel for a 7 weight IMHO. I also have a Tailwater on a 5 weight Sage SP thats my sea trout road and it balances well with the 5 weight.
I also have the holy grail Freestone on a Sage Tcr 6 weight but barely use it. And no I don't wanna sell it that's going to one of my Grandsons when it's time


----------



## brokeoff

Ebay Freestone for charity. Buy it for the good cause...


----------



## Backcountry 16

Look what I just picked up to add to the collection tailwater number 2


----------



## Pierson

Sean-NOLA said:


> I'm looking at a couple of possibilities for an older 6/7 wt. Tibor reel. One is a Backcountry (original, non-cl) the other is a Billy Pate Salmon Direct Drive. I have a few Tibor Lights, and I love them. I've never had a Billy Pate, but I'm intrigued, as I've heard great things about them. What would the pros/cons of the Billy Pate be vs. the Backcountry?


I have a salmon direct drive and it is basically a poor(ish) man's freestone. Bulletproof construction, cork drag, perfect for a 6 or 7. I actually think the salmon is the best proportioned Billy Pate reel. The spool isn't too wide for the frame and it doesn't feel as heavy as the bonefish/tarpon models. Only difference is the drag knob is on the handle side. I sold a backcountry to replace it with the Billy Pate Salmon because my backcountry spool got bent. Not worried about the Billy Pate, as others have said, you could use it as a weapon. It also has the classic Tibor sound unlike the backcountry. Don't think ill ever sell mine at this point.

If it were called the Billy Pate Redfish, you all would have one. 

They go cheap on ebay, give one a try and you wont be disappointed.


----------



## Sean-NOLA

Pierson said:


> I have a salmon direct drive and it is basically a poor(ish) man's freestone. Bulletproof construction, cork drag, perfect for a 6 or 7. I actually think the salmon is the best proportioned Billy Pate reel. The spool isn't too wide for the frame and it doesn't feel as heavy as the bonefish/tarpon models. Only difference is the drag knob is on the handle side. I sold a backcountry to replace it with the Billy Pate Salmon because my backcountry spool got bent. Not worried about the Billy Pate, as others have said, you could use it as a weapon. It also has the classic Tibor sound unlike the backcountry. Don't think ill ever sell mine at this point.
> 
> If it were called the Billy Pate Redfish, you all would have one.
> 
> They go cheap on ebay, give one a try and you wont be disappointed.


Thanks for the info, @Pierson ! There's one I found online, and I think I'll pull the trigger.


----------



## TheAdamsProject

Pierson said:


> I have a salmon direct drive and it is basically a poor(ish) man's freestone. Bulletproof construction, cork drag, perfect for a 6 or 7. I actually think the salmon is the best proportioned Billy Pate reel. The spool isn't too wide for the frame and it doesn't feel as heavy as the bonefish/tarpon models. Only difference is the drag knob is on the handle side. I sold a backcountry to replace it with the Billy Pate Salmon because my backcountry spool got bent. Not worried about the Billy Pate, as others have said, you could use it as a weapon. It also has the classic Tibor sound unlike the backcountry. Don't think ill ever sell mine at this point.
> 
> If it were called the Billy Pate Redfish, you all would have one.
> 
> They go cheap on ebay, give one a try and you wont be disappointed.


I have a DD Salmon as well and great in the 6/7 range. I love it too.


----------



## fatman

Does anyone have any experience with the Speed Handle? looks to me to be a gimmick, does it get in the way?


----------



## silverg hog

There was a very nice trout on ebay last year that I really wanted, but couldn't justify it as I'm trying to thin my gear at this point. Still very cool reel.


----------



## kjnengr

fatman said:


> Does anyone have any experience with the Speed Handle? looks to me to be a gimmick, does it get in the way?


It's discontinued, no? That right there should tell you...... I would think it would get in the way. Of course, I have no actual experience with it.


----------



## SC on the FLY

What are anyone’s thoughts on the Tibor 11/12 S? Compared to the gulf stream


----------



## Flyboy

anyone have an opinion on the standard spool vs spool2 for a pacific?


----------



## Newman

Flyboy said:


> anyone have an opinion on the standard spool vs spool2 for a pacific?


It’s a capacity thing.

The pacific with regular spool holds 600yds of 80# power pro and a 14wt line.
The spool2 (sadly discontinued) holds 400yds of 30lb and a 12wt line.
Basically the spool2 gives you Gulfstream capacity plus a bit with a higher retrieve rate.

If one was planning on hooking Pelagics in very deep water the regular spool is better, if one is planning on using for tarpon the spool2 is the preferred option.


----------



## Alexander Wilcox

Does anyone know how much hatch premium will fit on a gulfstream? My estimate is 510 yards, but I want to sanity check myself before I order a spool


----------



## fatman

Alexander Wilcox said:


> Does anyone know how much hatch premium will fit on a gulfstream? My estimate is 510 yards, but I want to sanity check myself before I order a spool


not exact, but pretty close to 20# dacron


----------



## IRLyRiser

Flyboy said:


> anyone have an opinion on the standard spool vs spool2 for a pacific?


Newman is right. Only real difference is the spool 2 has a larger arbor and requires less backing. That may make it slightly lighter overall with backing and line vs standard spool. But it’s a pacific so no matter what it’s not real light. It’s still the best big tarpon reel with the spool 2 in my opinion, but not for everyone.


----------



## Flyboy

IRLyRiser said:


> Newman is right. Only real difference is the spool 2 has a larger arbor and requires less backing. That may make it slightly lighter overall with backing and line vs standard spool. But it’s a pacific so no matter what it’s not real light. It’s still the best big tarpon reel with the spool 2 in my opinion, but not for everyone.


You fishing that on an 11 or 12? I just got one cheap and I’m trying decide what to do with it or if I should just flip it


----------



## Surffshr

Heck of a deal on a pacific right now on eBay. Moss green, new, BIN looks sub $500









The Tibor Pacific Moss Green | eBay


Left Hand Tibor Pacific Moss Green. Condition is "New". Shipped with USPS Priority Mail.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Flyboy

That’s the third one this week that seller has posted, I scooped up one yesterday that was moss green with spool2


----------



## Newman

Flyboy said:


> That’s the third one this week that seller has posted, I scooped up one yesterday that was moss green with spool2


I might be able to take that off your hands.


----------



## Flyboy

Have to flex, like new moss green pacific with spool 2


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Flyboy said:


> Have to flex, like new moss green pacific with spool 2
> View attachment 171710
> View attachment 171711


Damn son!!!!


----------



## Sean-NOLA

The Easter Bunny put something in my basket! Black frame with gold spool.


----------



## Jason M

Flyboy said:


> You fishing that on an 11 or 12? I just got one cheap and I’m trying decide what to do with it or if I should just flip it


You should just sell it to me. Lol


----------



## Backcountry 16

Sean-NOLA said:


> The Easter Bunny put something in my basket! Black frame with gold spool.
> View attachment 171741
> 
> View attachment 171742


Well done you swipped that off ebay


----------



## Backcountry 16

Sean-NOLA said:


> The Easter Bunny put something in my basket! Black frame with gold spool.
> View attachment 171741
> 
> View attachment 171742


Welcome to the club.


----------



## Sean-NOLA

Backcountry 16 said:


> Welcome to the club.


Thank you! Yes, I went to ebay. Now I just have to figure out what rod to put it on!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Anyone want to sell me a pouch for a Riptide?


----------



## Flyboy

There’s a real pretty signature 11/12 on eBay, black and aqua if anyone wants it. I’ve bought from the seller before and it’s always been pristine


----------



## FlyBy

There are also some Thibaut Lip Tides from Japan.


----------



## fatman

New pony in the stable....


----------



## kjnengr

fatman said:


> New pony in the stable....
> 
> View attachment 171891
> View attachment 171894


Whatcha targeting with that reel?


----------



## fatman

kjnengr said:


> Whatcha targeting with that reel?


you know...


----------



## kjnengr

fatman said:


> you know...


Sweet. I’m going to be looking for one soon for the same reason.


----------



## 59441

Pacific with a spool II on ebay.









Tibor Pacific Fly Reel with extra spool, left hand retrieve | eBay


This is a great large tarpon reel. If you are familiar with Tibor reels you know that they have a great drag system and are built like tanks. After fishing with Tibor's exclusively for over 30 years, I have never had a reel fail, ever!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Newman

Flat_Lyin said:


> Pacific with a spool II on ebay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tibor Pacific Fly Reel with extra spool, left hand retrieve | eBay
> 
> 
> This is a great large tarpon reel. If you are familiar with Tibor reels you know that they have a great drag system and are built like tanks. After fishing with Tibor's exclusively for over 30 years, I have never had a reel fail, ever!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


Damnit!
Gave up on Spool2, just received a regular spooled model.


----------



## TXFrenchman

Billy Pate Salmon for the 7wt. The Backcountry is starting to grow on me tho 😬


----------



## Pierson

Benjamin Baudouin said:


> Billy Pate Salmon for the 7wt. The Backcountry is starting to grow on me tho 😬
> View attachment 172519


Whoa now, where did you find this!?!? A couple pages down I was joking that if the Salmon were called the Redfish, everyone would want one.....was that custom? is it direct drive??


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Newman said:


> Damnit!
> Gave up on Spool2, just received a regular spooled model.


I don’t understand why the spool 2 is so sought after. It’s got less capacity and the retrieve rate is the exact same as the original deeper spool.


----------



## TXFrenchman

Pierson said:


> Whoa now, where did you find this!?!? A couple pages down I was joking that if the Salmon were called the Redfish, everyone would want one.....was that custom? is it direct drive??


It’s AR. I’m pretty sure if you call up Tibor they’ll do whatever fish engraving you want on the BPs. I got this one after the Freestone was gone and before the Backcountry came out. The Everglades is sweet on 8s and 9s but was a lot of reel for 7wt Texas redfish.
The AR for sure takes a little getting used to but is fun to have in the quiver.


----------



## DRO

Benjamin Baudouin said:


> It’s AR. I’m pretty sure if you call up Tibor they’ll do whatever fish engraving you want on the BPs. I got this one after the Freestone was gone and before the Backcountry came out. The Everglades is sweet on 8s and 9s but was a lot of reel for 7wt Texas redfish.
> The AR for sure takes a little getting used to but is fun to have in the quiver.


Awesome - I have the exact same engraving on order for the BP Bonefish model. Hopefully it will be ready in May. I almost went with the Salmon. Looks great!


----------



## TXFrenchman

DRO said:


> Awesome - I have the exact same engraving on order for the BP Bonefish model. Hopefully it will be ready in May. I almost went with the Salmon. Looks great!


I had the same debate! I ended up deciding that the Bonefish would be pretty similar to my Everglades addiction haha


----------



## Backcountry 16

Minty Freestone on Ebay.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Freestone on Ebay if anyone is looking for one.


----------



## scrapiron

Any guess what the winning bid will be on that minty Freestone?


----------



## Backcountry 16

scrapiron said:


> Any guess what the winning bid will be on that minty Freestone?


850.00


----------



## Backcountry 16

Almost makes me wanna sell mine ALMOST.


----------



## scrapiron

After kinda following the Freestone 'free for all', yeah, I think mid 800/low 900s.


----------



## kjnengr

Question for those who have installed their own backing on a Tibor.... How accurate is the backing line on the Tibor reels? I have a Tibor Gulfstream that I am loading up with 60 lb Seaguar Threadlock and 11 wt fly line. Without a line counter and some complex trial and error, any suggestions/thoughts?


----------



## Newman

kjnengr said:


> Question for those who have installed their own backing on a Tibor.... How accurate is the backing line on the Tibor reels? I have a Tibor Gulfstream that I am loading up with 60 lb Seaguar Threadlock and 11 wt fly line. Without a line counter and some complex trial and error, any suggestions/thoughts?


Just finished respooling a few Riptides Gulfstreams and Pacifics.
After some frustration I called Tibor and the tech who was very helpful and name eludes me right now recommended filling any Tibor to 5/8” from groove in spool that frame crossmember goes into with backing.

A few other helpful hints:
1. BEFORE you tie a Bimini to Albright or Nail knot connecting backing to line, tie a quick uni knot in backing around line, reel line onto reel, check the space between line and frame. If it’s correct, go back and THEN tie your Bimini to Albright or whatever you use.
2. The 5/8” trick worked perfectly for everything but a riptide and Cortland’s version of Outbound Short. The short, fat head takes up a lot of space and some backing had to be removed before retying Bimini/Albright.
How I learned about hint #1.


----------



## TheAdamsProject

As mentioned by @Newman measure the depth and works perfect. I use 1/2" for every reel and although I do not know the exact amount of backing I have a pretty good idea.


----------



## Grinnel

kjnengr said:


> Question for those who have installed their own backing on a Tibor.... How accurate is the backing line on the Tibor reels? I have a Tibor Gulfstream that I am loading up with 60 lb Seaguar Threadlock and 11 wt fly line. Without a line counter and some complex trial and error, any suggestions/thoughts?


It's not Seaguar Threadlock but here are the numbers I get using a line counter with 60lb Toro Tamer hollow core braid (.4mm diameter) -- this should be very close to the Seaguar 60lb hollow braid:

Gulfstream (12wt floating line): 415 yards
Pacific Spool 2 (12 wt floating line): 450 yards

For the smaller Tibors, I use the 68 lb Hatch Braid (.37mm/.05in diameter) and get the following numbers (using a line counter):

Freestone (6wt floating line): 155 yards 
Everglades (8wt floating line): 300 yards
Riptide (10wt floating line): 400 yards


I do tend to fill my smaller reels up to the max but have found if you need a bit more room you shouldn't need to take off more than 25 yards to get what you need. I don't overfill the big reels so those numbers should be good.


----------



## kjnengr

Grinnel said:


> It's not Seaguar Threadlock but here are the numbers I get using a line counter with 60lb Toro Tamer hollow core braid (.4mm diameter) -- this should be very close to the Seaguar 60lb hollow braid:
> 
> Gulfstream (12wt floating line): 415 yards
> Pacific Spool 2 (12 wt floating line): 450 yards
> 
> For the smaller Tibors, I use the 68 lb Hatch Braid (.37mm/.05in diameter) and get the following numbers (using a line counter):
> 
> Freestone (6wt floating line): 155 yards
> Everglades (8wt floating line): 300 yards
> Riptide (10wt floating line): 400 yards
> 
> 
> I do tend to fill my smaller reels up to the max but have found if you need a bit more room you shouldn't need to take off more than 25 yards to get what you need. I don't overfill the big reels so those numbers should be good.


Grinnel, how far up the spool did you fill the backing on your Gulfstream? Past the backing groove? Before the groove? By how much?

Thanks for the data so far.


----------



## Grinnel

kjnengr said:


> Grinnel, how far up the spool did you fill the backing on your Gulfstream? Past the backing groove? Before the groove? By how much?
> 
> Thanks for the data so far.


For the Gulfstream (which is a QuickChange reel), the backing just barely covers up the middle of the groove (I can see the very top of the groove when I strip out all of the line).


----------



## fatman

what year did the Tibor series begin manufacture?


----------



## TheAdamsProject

fatman said:


> what year did the Tibor series begin manufacture?


The Tibor series like the everglades, riptide...etc started in 1995


----------



## flatzcrazy

TheAdamsProject said:


> The Tibor series like the everglades, riptide...etc started in 1995


What style of reels did they make prior to that?


----------



## TrojanBob

Grinnel said:


> For the Gulfstream (which is a QuickChange reel), the backing just barely covers up the middle of the groove (I can see the very top of the groove when I strip out all of the line).


had too much backing on my riptide. Taking backing off now. Is this the groove? Should the backing go up to the groove?

going to take off a100yds more of backing and put 100yds of the hatch 68lb braided backing.


----------



## Jason M

flatzcrazy said:


> What style of reels did they make prior to that?


The Billy Pate series.


----------



## FlyBy

TrojanBob said:


> had too much backing on my riptide. Taking backing off now. Is this the groove? Should the backing go up to the groove?
> 
> going to take off a100yds more of backing and put 100yds of the hatch 68lb braided backing.
> View attachment 174015


That is the groove. Are you using a clear fly line? They're much bigger. If not your line should fit.


----------



## kjnengr

FlyBy said:


> That is the groove. Are you using a clear fly line? They're much bigger. If not your line should fit.


I’ve heard some the shooting head type fly lines take up more space than standard fly lines as well.


----------



## Jason M

For what it's worth I always used a top shot of Dacron, 100-200 yards, over the braid that I join with a double uni. 

First Dacron is easier on you fingers and if you've got to start cutting it hurts less in the pocket.


----------



## Backcountry 16

That freestone sold for 1,025.00 unreal.


----------



## Sean-NOLA

Backcountry 16 said:


> That freestone sold for 1,025.00 unreal.


Someone must have wanted it reel bad!


----------



## scrapiron

Wow, that's just crazy. I guess if you need a fix and have the cash... worse things to blow a grand on.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

scrapiron said:


> Wow, that's just crazy. I guess if you need a fix and have the cash... worse things to blow a grand on.


Cocaine and hookers can’t be passed down to your children.


----------



## FlyBy

Sean-NOLA said:


> Someone must have wanted it reel bad!


I figured it would be at least a grand.


----------



## flytyn

A friend had a Ross reel blow up on the first poon he connected with on that reel. Oops, when he bought it I was skeptical. Never used Abel for salt, but have a sweet 4N I use for big trout in Georgia. I've only used Tibor and Pates for poons. Never had to send any of the tarpon reels back, but retired the Pates using the GS now and upgrading that to a Pacific for better line pick-up.


----------



## Seymour fish

flytyn said:


> A friend had a Ross reel blow up on the first poon he connected with on that reel. Oops, when he bought it I was skeptical. Never used Abel for salt, but have a sweet 4N I use for big trout in Georgia. I've only used Tibor and Pates for poons. Never had to send any of the tarpon reels back, but retired the Pates using the GS now and upgrading that to a Pacific for better line pick-up.


Which Ross ?


----------



## scrapiron

Went ahead and pulled the proverbial trigger on the new Back Country. Figured I wasn't going to pony up the $$$ for a Freestone anytime soon (read ever). It does look nicer in person and feels like a Tibor (i.e. solid, smooth, quality). Thought about waiting to see if they'll come out with other colors, but apparently they're backed up and will be for a while. 




















And the Sig 7-8...


----------



## 59441

Good stuff. can you post a few photos of it apart and showing the drag?


----------



## scrapiron

Sure....

It wasn't straight-forward taking off the spool- as compared to a Signature, Nautius, etc.. Not something you'd want to do on a boat. There's a small screw and a 'tie-fighter' nut holding the drag knob. Not as bad as a Billy Pate though. This is fresh outta the roll-top bag (no box)... factory grease.




































I got it back together, but damn if I didn't spend 10 minutes looking for a spring on the floor. LOL. Pretty solid reel.


----------



## flytyn

Seymour fish said:


> Which Ross ?


Ross Canyon Big Game. A big tarpon turned it into a small game reel within a few minutes. 🤣


----------



## Moore Lyon and Quick

The Tibor internals look pretty good - may have to consider one.


----------



## afernandez

flytyn said:


> Ross Canyon Big Game. A big tarpon turned it into a small game reel within a few minutes. 🤣


Yep. That was big fish. Made a hard and fast run. after 20 seconds the drag stop functioning and it went into free spool. Sent it in for repair and got rid of it. I have only used Tibor Gulfstream and Tibor Pacific with spool 2 since that time. The only issue I ever had with a Tibor was when a screw holding one of the clutch dogs in place came loose while i was fighting a fish. everything still worked, just had a clunking sound while reeling and drag going out. took the reel apart with a penny and tightened the screw. good to go.


----------



## flytyn

Abel 4n for freshwater trout and new Tibor Pacific for poons


----------



## chrisdors

...just wanted to say thank you to this forum for helping me pair this new old stock Everglades QC with a Signature 7-8 spool. This Frankenstein Tibor maintains the same gaps and fitments as my other std. Tibor Everglades. Awesome to give this old QC a new life with this combo.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

chrisdors said:


> View attachment 175170
> 
> View attachment 175169
> 
> 
> ...just wanted to say thank you to this forum for helping me pair this new old stock Everglades QC with a Signature 7-8 spool. This Frankenstein Tibor maintains the same gaps and fitments as my other std. Tibor Everglades. Awesome to give this old QC a new life with this combo.


Are they directly interchangeable or was there something Tibor had to modify to get to fit?


----------



## T Bone

That's pretty darn cool. Man i would love to own a moss green Tibor...


----------



## chrisdors

Direct fit for Sig 7-8 spool on Everglades QC. That is the only model combo that works this way tho..


----------



## Smackdaddy53

chrisdors said:


> Direct fit for Sig 7-8 spool on Everglades QC. That is the only model combo that works this way tho..


Dang ok


----------



## Origin

scrapiron said:


> Sure....
> 
> It wasn't straight-forward taking off the spool- as compared to a Signature, Nautius, etc.. Not something you'd want to do on a boat. There's a small screw and a 'tie-fighter' nut holding the drag knob. Not as bad as a Billy Pate though. This is fresh outta the roll-top bag (no box)... factory grease.
> 
> View attachment 174240
> 
> 
> View attachment 174241
> 
> 
> View attachment 174242
> View attachment 174243
> 
> 
> 
> I got it back together, but damn if I didn't spend 10 minutes looking for a spring on the floor. LOL. Pretty solid reel.


Just a heads up. You have 2 clutch pins facing one direction and 1 clutch pin facing the opposite direction. This is going to cause an issue with the drag.


----------



## scrapiron

@Origin do I? Shoot- that pic was taken 10 seconds after I took the spool off (bought brand new). I’ll check again in the morning. Thanks!


----------



## Origin

scrapiron said:


> @Origin do I? Shoot- that pic was taken 10 seconds after I took the spool off (bought brand new). I’ll check again in the morning. Thanks!


It could be the grease and the angle of the dangle sorta thing with the camera playing tricks but just crank down on the drag before you go to far, if you feel pressure on the retrieve then go ahead and open it up. I like the tie fighter reference too


----------



## scrapiron

I think it must be the grease/angle... I looked closely and all three clutch pins are facing the same way. Drag is super smooth and firm. No pressure on retrieve. 

Appreciate folks looking out though!


----------



## flytyn

Baptized the new Pacific today boating a nice poon while fishing with Captain Mike Sorrel, aka, Marietta Mike. The Pacific is a line picking up machine getting that fish to the skiff in 10 minutes. Great reel which just retired the Gulfstream to the bench.


----------



## Desperado213

flytyn said:


> Baptized the new Pacific today boating a nice poon while fishing with Captain Mike Sorrel, aka, Marietta Mike. The Pacific is a line picking up machine getting that fish to the skiff in 10 minutes. Great reel which just retired the Gulfstream to the bench.


Did you put the Pacific on a 11 or 12 weight? I'm between a Gulfstream and Pacific for a tarpon setup but wasn't sure how the Pacific would balance with the added weight on a 11wt.


----------



## flytyn

Desperado213 said:


> Did you put the Pacific on a 11 or 12 weight? I'm between a Gulfstream and Pacific for a tarpon setup but wasn't sure how the Pacific would balance with the added weight on a 11wt.


Hardy SWS Zephrus 12.


----------



## Tailer

Desperado213 said:


> Did you put the Pacific on a 11 or 12 weight? I'm between a Gulfstream and Pacific for a tarpon setup but wasn't sure how the Pacific would balance with the added weight on a 11wt.


The Pacific is fine on a #11, plenty of folks fishing that combo in the Keys. I have a Pacific on both my #11 and #12 tarpon rods and Gulfstreams on my #10's. Nat Linville at the Angling Company has a good video on fly reel weight and rod balance on his shop's site.


----------



## backbone

I've had a Pacific on a 11wt for years now. 
If your worried about weight, go fish for Reds and troot...


----------



## Desperado213

backbone said:


> I've had a Pacific on a 11wt for years now.
> If your worried about weight, go fish for Reds and troot...


Never said anything about being worried with weight, I was asking about the balance. Anyhow good to know Pacifics work well with 11s.


----------



## backbone

Desperado213 said:


> Never said anything about being worried with weight, I was asking about the balance. Anyhow good to know Pacifics work well with 11s.


I was not directing that at you.
It was just a blanket statement on an age old argument.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

backbone said:


> I was not directing that at you.
> It was just a blanket statement on an age old argument.


But, but, but Tibors are so heavy! All those extra ounces! Bwahaha
My six year old can one armed cast and double haul with a Pacific and 12 weight rod...it might not be pretty but he’s six!


----------



## Flyboy

Desperado213 said:


> Did you put the Pacific on a 11 or 12 weight? I'm between a Gulfstream and Pacific for a tarpon setup but wasn't sure how the Pacific would balance with the added weight on a 11wt.


Just got an 11 H3 in the mail today to hang my pacific spool 2 on


----------



## Surffshr

I just saw that red Freestone on eBay. 🤯


----------



## Alexander Wilcox

That's just an objectively cool reel, wonder how much it'll go for


----------



## Surffshr

Oh my!


----------



## scrapiron

Oh my indeed!! Wow.


----------



## Alexander Wilcox

Almost $2k for a reel, but damn was it cool!


----------



## Seebs

Found a gem yesterday, had to drive across the state for it but it was worth it to me.


----------



## rams

They are lifetime reels with minimal maintenance.
Yes the price seems high but if you amortize the price for how long you will have it, it’s not too bad.


----------



## spc7669

Posted in another thread, but got this one shipped today


----------



## Tailer

After years of searching I found two Gulfstream Spool 2's in one week...


----------



## brokeoff

Oh my f$&@!


----------



## Surffshr

Freestone alert!


----------



## SilverKing

Wish they still made ‘em in Green. Green and Orange Everglades would be one beautiful reel


----------



## TXFrenchman

SilverKing said:


> Wish they still made ‘em in Green. Green and Orange Everglades would be one beautiful reel


I believe they still may have some moss green parts in stock just not frames or spools. I ordered this Everglades a little over a year ago.


----------



## SilverKing

Benjamin Baudouin said:


> I believe they still may have some moss green parts in stock just not frames or spools. I ordered this Everglades a little over a year ago.
> View attachment 181568


That’s good looking. Is that silver or graphite?


----------



## TXFrenchman

SilverKing said:


> That’s good looking. Is that silver or graphite?


It’s the gold, looks silver in that light tho


----------



## SilverKing

Benjamin Baudouin said:


> It’s the gold, looks silver in that light tho


Hah ha I was way off! Looks great


----------



## Surffshr

Someone had to be day drinking on that Freestone…I mean damn


----------



## TXFrenchman

Crazy, and I’m a little jealous ha


----------



## scrapiron

Surffshr said:


> Someone had to be day drinking on that Freestone…I mean damn


Just wow… Someone REALLY wanted that reel.


----------



## Tilly_Copano

What are spare spools worth? I have an Everglades and riptide, old portage style.


----------



## Alexander Wilcox

Tilly_Copano said:


> What are spare spools worth? I have an Everglades and riptide, old portage style.


Now I'm curious how much my freestone spare spool is worth haha


----------



## tx8er

Alexander Wilcox said:


> Now I'm curious how much my freestone spare spool is worth haha


I paid 300 for one about six months ago.


----------



## ReelBoi

Absolutely geekin over this new matte grey Everglades on the sage x. New favorite combo. Just need to put some black backing on it.


----------



## scrapiron

Alexander Wilcox said:


> Now I'm curious how much my freestone spare spool is worth haha


Send it to me and I'll provide an estimate. May take a few months... gotta test it out and all, I mean, I wouldn't want to provide less than stellar service.


----------



## Alexander Wilcox

tx8er said:


> I paid 300 for one about six months ago.





scrapiron said:


> Send it to me and I'll provide an estimate. May take a few months... gotta test it out and all, I mean, I wouldn't want to provide less than stellar service.


Well damn, didn't know they went for that much! Almost want to list it now haha


----------



## TXFrenchman

Long shot here but does anybody have a royal blue Riptide spare spool they’re willing to part with??


----------



## Featherbrain

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> Here’s my battle axe:
> 
> 
> View attachment 163829


Way too much awesomeness in this pic, BM!


----------



## ikankecil

I suppose my first post might as well be of a little Tibor Freestone -


----------



## Surffshr

ikankecil said:


> I suppose my first post might as well be of a little Tibor Freestone -
> 
> View attachment 193536


Whoa! You actually fish with a Freestone!…JK


----------



## sweetnut

Gotta fish your Freestone's...


----------



## brokeoff

Surffshr said:


> Whoa! You actually fish with a Freestone!…JK
> 
> 
> View attachment 193626


The wildest part is fishing a Freestone on a freestone.


----------



## Surffshr

I more liable to be fishing a Freestone on a free stone than a freestone…


----------



## EasternGlow

Who wouldn’t fish their freestone? It’s a tool not a jewel.


----------



## Alexander Wilcox

Freestones deserve to be fished regularly!!


----------



## Jose_Arias

My favorite bonefish reel.


----------



## Jomofro

I tried setting up my Freestone as my 7wt bonefish setup, but the reel felt too small and lacked the backing. I've now set up the Freestone as my 6 weight bonefish setup. It feels better than the 7, but I worry about the backing capacity. I also use the Freestone (spare-spool) when bobber fishing for steelhead on a 6 weight (using a 7 weight, Anadro line). True to the Freestone moniker, I think the reel feels a lot more dialed-in on a river than the flats. My 2 cents...


----------



## RABillstein

@Jose_Arias Handsome! What rod is it on? How much backing did you get on there with the 7wt line?


----------



## ikankecil

This represents about a third of my former Tibor reels, I kept some of the name tags but I'm sure the reels are still going strong somewhere -


----------



## Flyboy

ikankecil said:


> This represents about a third of my former Tibor reels, I kept some of the name tags but I'm sure the reels are still going strong somewhere -
> 
> View attachment 194755


That's really cool but I hope I am never able to do that- no intention in selling them ever


----------



## kjnengr

ikankecil said:


> This represents about a third of my former Tibor reels, I kept some of the name tags but I'm sure the reels are still going strong somewhere -



That's pretty damn neat.


----------



## Surffshr

I feel like I won the lottery.


----------



## sweetnut

Damn You...but I'm happy for you. They are elusive...
Ive been looking for a Spool2 for a long time....
In case theres one out there....
I'm looking for a Tibor Spool2 reel, either Riptide or Gulfstream...any condition.
I can buy outright, or trade for reels I have:
Tibor Light CL Backcountry, Green, NIB
Tibor Everglades and spare spool, new
Fin Nor wedding Cake 3
Hardy Lightweight Bougle II (Rare 2002 Japan, limited Edition teardrop porting)
PM me


----------



## texasag07

Nice find @Surffshr i have one that might be just or more rare. I have a spool 2 riptide, quick change spool.


----------



## Surffshr

Full disclosure, this was an eBay find that popped up and had the option to make an offer. I would have hated to wait 7 days to find out if I could afford it. If it has been used, I’d be surprised as it looks dang near factory on the inside. It did have the drag tight on arrival, but seems to be OK.


----------



## TXFrenchman

new wheels for the ZAxis


----------



## T Bone

TXFrenchman said:


> View attachment 195175
> 
> new wheels for the ZAxis


Sexual


----------



## kjnengr

Surffshr said:


> I feel like I won the lottery.


What's the backing capacity on that reel? What wt line are you putting on that reel?


----------



## Bertrand

TXFrenchman said:


> View attachment 195175
> 
> new wheels for the ZAxis


That is one of the coolest ones I have seen


----------



## ikankecil




----------



## ikankecil




----------



## Arkaid

I thought I had posted on this thread but guess not! Long time lurker, recent poster - excited to join everyone. Got my first Tibor a little over a year ago and it's hands down my favorite reel.


----------



## SC on the FLY

The postman dropped a new old stock off today


----------



## Tankerfly

This Everglades showed up this week. It's in awesome shape with my favorite porting.


----------



## Todd

Here are mine. Just got the Tailwater and the Billy Pate bonefish in the last couple weeks. Oops, the Islander snuck in there


----------



## kjnengr

Has anyone retrofitted their Everglades or Riptide with the Gorilla handle? Thoughts?


----------



## Tx_Whipray

kjnengr said:


> Has anyone retrofitted their Everglades or Riptide with the Gorilla handle? Thoughts?


I have it on my Everglades and my Riptide and definitely think it makes it easier to find the handle in the heat of the moment. Also feels like it has more substance when reeling on it. Only down side is it's hard to get into the neoprene Tibor case.


----------



## SC on the FLY

Tx_Whipray said:


> I have it on my Everglades and my Riptide and definitely think it makes it easier to find the handle in the heat of the moment. Also feels like it has more substance when reeling on it. Only down side is it's hard to get into the neoprene Tibor case.


I agree with your statement above I like mine on all my reels just a little tight for the case, that’s the only downside


----------



## Surffshr

I just put a gorilla handle on a Rip Tide and I like it. I do wish I could simply order the “modern” handle though. I like that compared to the finger grip original and would have gone that direction on the Rip Tide.


----------



## ikankecil

kjnengr said:


> Has anyone retrofitted their Everglades or Riptide with the Gorilla handle? Thoughts?


I had it on every model Tibor from the Freestone on up, it's an easy swap.


----------



## kjnengr

I just looked at the Tibor website and cannot see where they offer the gorilla handle. Am I crazy? I know they used to offer it as a item by itself before, right?


----------



## Jason M

SC on the FLY said:


> I agree with your statement above I like mine on all my reels just a little tight for the case, that’s the only downside


I cut my covers down the side a bit to help with this and so I don't get that bend in the fly line.


----------



## Surffshr

kjnengr said:


> I just looked at the Tibor website and cannot see where they offer the gorilla handle. Am I crazy? I know they used to offer it as a item by itself before, right?


Yep. I don’t see it either tho.


----------



## Todd

Probably out of stock. They take the item off the website when its not in stock. Had that issue last fall trying to order something from them. You can email and ask them, they’re pretty responsive.


----------



## kjnengr

New (to me) Riptide QC


----------



## texasag07

kjnengr said:


> View attachment 196102
> 
> 
> 
> New (to me) Riptide QC


and a spool 2 as well, nice find.


----------



## TidewateR

Gang is just about all here. Missing a Black Gulfstream with spare spool. Also a stolen Back Country that I miss dearly. Would like to add a Riptide too at some point


----------



## T Bone




----------



## Water Bound

For any looking I just posted up a near mint Spool 2 Pacific- Tibor Pacific Spool 2


----------



## Steve Hughes

I have an Everglades and love it , but I am a fan of drawbar drag reels, Tibor, Abel and Islander are all high quality products that is taken care of will last a life time. Oh and like others have stated you have to love the sound especially from the Tibor's and Islanders .


----------



## T Bone

Water Bound said:


> For any looking I just posted up a near mint Spool 2 Pacific- Tibor Pacific Spool 2


If that is slate blue it would look realllllly nice next to my slate blue Everglades and Riptide


----------



## Water Bound

It is slate blue, and perfect



T Bone said:


> If that is slate blue it would look realllllly nice next to my slate blue Everglades and Riptide


----------



## ikankecil

A picture of a few of my reels on the table years ago. I no longer have any of these but figured some may enjoy the photo -


----------



## ikankecil

Micro Indo-permit, Tibor Everglades, Seychelles -


----------



## Smackdaddy53

ikankecil said:


> Micro Indo-permit, Tibor Everglades, Seychelles -
> 
> View attachment 200846


Did you find that fly rod in the water after catching the permit by hand?


----------



## ikankecil

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Did you find that fly rod in the water after catching the permit by hand?


I tend to run short of hands when there's a camera, rod, and fish involved - I can usually only hold two out of three. A third hand would be useful at times.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

ikankecil said:


> I tend to run short of hands when there's a camera, rod, and fish involved - I can usually only hold two out of three. A third hand would be useful at times.


Just razzing you, that is an awesome photo. One day I will get to fish for them again and maybe be lucky enough to at least hook one.


----------



## ikankecil

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Just razzing you, that is an awesome photo. One day I will get to fish for them again and maybe be lucky enough to at least hook one.


It really is a shortcoming of mine though (two hands) and I am constantly re-configuring bags to be able to carry different cameras in a manner that makes the whole hook->land->photograph->release process more fluid. I just had a "sling" pack delivered yesterday that I hope will facilitate taking my 'real' cameras instead of just the waterproof P&S cameras along. That third hand would make all the difference!


----------



## rspehL

Surffshr said:


> I just put a gorilla handle on a Rip Tide and I like it. I do wish I could simply order the “modern” handle though. I like that compared to the finger grip original and would have gone that direction on the Rip Tide.


I ordered an “updated modern” handle for my Everglades QC and it is great!! I called them, it was less that $10!!


----------



## Flyfish40

Ok guys I have used a friends tibor reels a few times and love the feel, sound and look of them! I do a lot of wadding for reds and walk the beach a lot for snook. I’m not planning on the reel getting dunked but does happen when wadding. If the tibor Everglades does go under how much saltwater would really get inside the reel? Would sand get in if just on the bottom briefly? Thanks


----------



## btpeck14

So, I was in the market for a Gulfstream for a NFC 11wt I'm building and this one popped up for sale. Hard to pass this reel up! However, it did not come with the original pouch. Anyone have an older Gulfstream pouch they want to part with?


----------



## TXFrenchman

btpeck14 said:


> So, I was in the market for a Gulfstream for a NFC 11wt I'm building and this one popped up for sale. Hard to pass this reel up! However, it did not come with the original pouch. Anyone have an older Gulfstream pouch they want to part with?
> 
> View attachment 202027
> 
> View attachment 202025
> 
> View attachment 202026


I have one I can send you. It’s a little rough around the edges but is the original green color. Feel free to PM me if you want pictures.


----------



## Origin

Flyfish40 said:


> Ok guys I have used a friends tibor reels a few times and love the feel, sound and look of them! I do a lot of wadding for reds and walk the beach a lot for snook. I’m not planning on the reel getting dunked but does happen when wadding. If the tibor Everglades does go under how much saltwater would really get inside the reel? Would sand get in if just on the bottom briefly? Thanks


You’ll be fine. It will get in there, and get out as well. Lack of porting will keep out some of the coarse stuff as well


----------



## Flyfish40

Origin said:


> You’ll be fine. It will get in there, and get out as well. Lack of porting will keep out some of the coarse stuff as well


Good because I already bought one!


----------



## Jason M

Flyfish40 said:


> Good because I already bought one!


Just rinse it and you'll be fine. If your worried you can open it and wash. If you have your drag on the cork will stay dry. Tibor recommends rinsing it with a bit of drag for this reason and letting it dry and backing the drag off.

Don't wash the cork.


----------



## Flyfish40

Jason M said:


> Just rinse it and you'll be fine. If your worried you can open it and wash. If you have your drag on the cork will stay dry. Tibor recommends rinsing it with a bit of drag for this reason and letting it dry and backing the drag off.
> 
> Don't wash the cork.


Ok sweet thanks


----------



## spc7669

The Reel Fairy (@BrandonAlexander) stopped by my house today.


----------



## The Fin

DeepSouthFly said:


> Opinions. I know they are very nice but just curious as to why the price, what sets them apart? And if I get one, will it be the last reel I own?


You most certainly will pass your Tibors onto your heirs! Bulletproof!


----------



## Flyfish40

finally got a tibor! Love it had to go with the classic gold for my first one


----------



## spc7669

Flyfish40 said:


> View attachment 204228
> View attachment 204229
> View attachment 204230
> 
> finally got a tibor! Love it had to go with the classic gold for my first one


It’s a slippery slope man


----------



## Naturecoastfly

Picked up my first Tibor Gulfstream today in Apalachicola. Buddy told me the wait times on a new reel and I just happened to stumble across one today at the fly shop. Can’t wait to spool it up and will be fishing Homosassa with it next week


----------



## flysalt060

Naturecoastfly said:


> Picked up my first Tibor Gulfstream today in Apalachicola. Buddy told me the wait times on a new reel and I just happened to stumble across one today at the fly shop. Can’t wait to spool it up and will be fishing Homosassa with it next week


Nice! If it were me , I would spool it up and fish where u bought it.


----------



## Naturecoastfly

flysalt060 said:


> Nice! If it were me , I would spool it up and fish where u bought it.


I’d love to but time never is in my favor these days lol maybe one day I’ll be back this way and give it a try. Be cool to book a day with ol Capt Brett or even Harry Spears son Luke.


----------



## flysalt060

Naturecoastfly said:


> I’d love to but time never is in my favor these days lol maybe one day I’ll be back this way and give it a try. Be cool to book a day with ol Capt Brett or even Harry Spears son Luke.


Yep either of them would be good. Or mangum or Christian.


----------



## Naturecoastfly

Mangum would be awesome but I feel like that’s a lottery ticket pipe dream since all the yeti videos and his “celebrity” taking off. I’m sure any of the above mentioned guides would have to take a last minute cancellation and a little luck to get on their books. 

As a side note I never thought reaching the backing was possible until I got this new setup. I guess being a heavier rig makes it super easy to cast 100ft? I’m using a 12wt sage. Only other rods I’ve owned have been a 5 and 7wt for bream and redfish.


----------



## eeu

Tibor, most smooth








, best sounding reels, out there


----------



## flysalt060

Naturecoastfly said:


> Mangum would be awesome but I feel like that’s a lottery ticket pipe dream since all the yeti videos and his “celebrity” taking off. I’m sure any of the above mentioned guides would have to take a last minute cancellation and a little luck to get on their books.
> 
> As a side note I never thought reaching the backing was possible until I got this new setup. I guess being a heavier rig makes it super easy to cast 100ft? I’m using a 12wt sage. Only other rods I’ve owned have been a 5 and 7wt for bream and redfish.


Sometimes he has a open spot. Casting a 100ft is for the Rajefs or winning beer. One of the latest millhouse podcast they talk about this.


----------



## Naturecoastfly

flysalt060 said:


> Sometimes he has a open spot. Casting a 100ft is for the Rajefs or winning beer. One of the latest millhouse podcast they talk about this.


I’ll have to check it out. I just found the millhouse podcast recently and love it. 

I was just saying it’s crazy how simple it was to get the line out. I’m not a very good caster but I guess the added weight of being a heavier setup gives me a lot of grace covering up my lack of skill?


----------



## Kirona Fly

DeepSouthFly said:


> Opinions. I know they are very nice but just curious as to why the price, what sets them apart? And if I get one, will it be the last reel I own?


What hasn’t been mentioned in this thread, is that when the Tibor reels were introduced in the late 1990s they change the industry overnight. The high-end reels at that time were Abel’s, Billy Pates, and Islander fly reels. All were standard arbor fly reels. Large Arbor reels were sold by Loop.

The Tibor reels bridged that gap (Large Arbor) for dedicated saltwater fly fisherman. As an original idea in design, machining and functionality the Tibor reels were trend setting. Subsequent offerings from the Tibor reel corporation, while very good are actually trend following (sealed drag systems).

As an inveterate gear hound, I’ve had in hand many different fly reels at one time or another. The high end reels I will keep and use until I pass away, will be the Tibor Riptide & Everglades, the Islander FR 1&2, a Billy Pate Salmon and a Ross Evolution Salt reel. High end meaning that the reels cost $400 or more. Sadly as I am only one man with limited time, I can only use these reels one at a time. But IMHO, the reels mentioned above are the best you can get for the dollar spent.

It’s a treat to use any of them. Good luck in your fishing and catch a big one!


----------



## JacksonOB

I am looking for an 11 wt reel - something to use for tarpon, cobia, jacks, etc. From personal experience, would the recommendation be to pair the Riptide with 11 and be at the top of its range or pair the Gulfstream with 11 and be at the bottom of its range? 

In my mind, the Riptide probably makes the most sense for me personally because it is more likely that I would find myself on a windy flat for bonefish needing a 9 wt rather than the back of a sportfisher in blue water. 

I know the RIGHT answer is to buy both but as a newly married man trying to stay out of trouble on the home front, buying just one is going to get me in enough trouble as-is. Would appreciate anyone’s experiences!


----------



## Flyboy

Riptide is not an 11wt reel, go with the Gulfstream. I have a pacific on my 11 for what it’s worth


----------



## Kirona Fly

JacksonOB said:


> I am looking for an 11 wt reel - something to use for tarpon, cobia, jacks, etc. From personal experience, would the recommendation be to pair the Riptide with 11 and be at the top of its range or pair the Gulfstream with 11 and be at the bottom of its range?
> 
> In my mind, the Riptide probably makes the most sense for me personally because it is more likely that I would find myself on a windy flat for bonefish needing a 9 wt rather than the back of a sportfisher in blue water.
> 
> I know the RIGHT answer is to buy both but as a newly married man trying to stay out of trouble on the home front, buying just one is going to get me in enough trouble as-is. Would appreciate anyone’s experiences!


While the Riptide is more of 9/10 wt reel I have 11wt line (Rio Outbound) on a spool for a Sage 11 foot Switch rod. With GSP backing of 65 lbs test the reel will hold 200 yds and an 11wt WF floating fly line. So yeah you do it with a Riptide.


----------



## G_straus822

JacksonOB said:


> I am looking for an 11 wt reel - something to use for tarpon, cobia, jacks, etc. From personal experience, would the recommendation be to pair the Riptide with 11 and be at the top of its range or pair the Gulfstream with 11 and be at the bottom of its range?
> 
> In my mind, the Riptide probably makes the most sense for me personally because it is more likely that I would find myself on a windy flat for bonefish needing a 9 wt rather than the back of a sportfisher in blue water.
> 
> I know the RIGHT answer is to buy both but as a newly married man trying to stay out of trouble on the home front, buying just one is going to get me in enough trouble as-is. Would appreciate anyone’s experiences!


go with the Gulfstream


----------



## T-Bro

The gulf stream is the correct reel for an 11wt. I love mine and have used it for giant trevally and Pooks, but have found that is pretty heavy for fishing all day. Like the Nautilus Silver King for similar capacity and lighter weight.
Of course, I also fish a Mako that is much heavier than the Silver King, but has a superior drag to the other reels. Also agree with the sentiment that the TIBOR makes the sweetest music of the bunch.


----------



## fatman

Tibor 25 th Anniversary set (1998) | Spey Pages


----------



## Jason M

fatman said:


> Tibor 25 th Anniversary set (1998) | Spey Pages


Whoa that's awesome


----------



## scrapiron

are Freestones a better i vestment than gold these days?









Tibor Freestone 6/7 WT


One of the most sought after fly reels on the planet – for good reason -- the Freestone is a versatile, tough 7-weight built to last – period. Tibor fly reels have scored virtually all the record saltwater gamefish for the past 30 years. Tibor’s Freestone reel seldom comes on the market, and...




www.washingtonflyfishing.com


----------



## TXFrenchman

I have a brand new, never used Tibor Gulfstream in frost silver. I bought it for a trip that has been cancelled so I no longer need it. It has backing and line on it but those will be moved to another 12wt set up. I have it listed for retail (OBO) minus tax and will include shipping. Also included in an extra Gulfstream reel foot in lemon lime.

please let me know if you have any questions!


----------



## whaler76

Finally joined the club today and picked up this gently used Riptide. Gonna switch out the nameplate and possibly a few more custom parts to match. Are these two handled spools more desirable than the single handle? Not sure if I like it or not.


----------



## texasag07

I’ve never seen one with a speed handle and standard handle on the same spool.


----------



## whaler76

texasag07 said:


> I’ve never seen one with a speed handle and standard handle on the same spool.


Most of the pictures I have found online, especially this spool model, show two handles.


----------



## FlyBy

texasag07 said:


> I’ve never seen one with a speed handle and standard handle on the same spool.



It's so you can double the knuckle whacks if your hand slips off the handle.


----------



## whaler76

FlyBy said:


> It's so you can double the knuckle whacks if your hand slips off the handle.


That's what I was thinking haha


----------



## Backcountry 16

Dave Whitlocks Freestone is on eBay right now.


----------



## efi2712micro

Never seen this before either and I have 2 riptides


----------



## BigEasy

Backcountry 16 said:


> Dave Whitlocks Freestone is on eBay right now.


Interesting. It definitely has the name Dave Whitlock on it but the listing makes no reference that it belongs to “the” Dave Whitlock. It says it will ship from Tulsa, OK and Dave’s website contact location is Welling, OK ? Seems like a reasonable inference but???


----------



## Backcountry 16

BigEasy said:


> Interesting. It definitely has the name Dave Whitlock on it but the listing makes no reference that it belongs to “the” Dave Whitlock. It says it will ship from Tulsa, OK and Dave’s website contact location is Welling, OK ? Seems like a reasonable inference but???


Just passing it along I have no idea if it's his or not.


----------



## Surffshr

efi2712micro said:


> Never seen this before either and I have 2 riptides


I’m not seeing it either.


----------



## Jared D

Backcountry 16 said:


> Just passing it along I have no idea if it's his or not.


thanks for posting up. 
Thanks to this post, I just bought it. Haven’t been on EBay in 20 years…. So hope it is legit and the handle side doesn’t have road rash or something.

probably over payed but wanted a Tibor and figured a Freestone would be right as my current 6 wt is a lower quality reel.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Jared D said:


> thanks for posting up.
> Thanks to this post, I just bought it. Haven’t been on EBay in 20 years…. So hope it is legit and the handle side doesn’t have road rash or something.
> 
> probably over payed but wanted a Tibor and figured a Freestone would be right as my current 6 wt is a lower quality reel.


Enjoy it I have one they're cool little reels


----------



## Jared D

So I got the freestone reel today. The reel is in almost perfect condition and came fully spooled and with fresh fly line.
The seller has been amazing and said it is actually Dave Whitlock the artist’s reel. The case was signed by him as well…. More like his name written on it moreso than signed, but pretty cool.
The seller was a personal acquaintance of D. Whitlock apparently.  Trying to get more details as I find it pretty cool

Unfortunately… tonight I was cleaning a spinning rod for a trip this weekend and broke the tip off… so a good (new reel) and a bad (broke rod) all w/in an hour. Now I gotta replace it so my son can get his tarpon/ shark fishing fix on.


----------



## Mr. Creed

The sound when pulling drag is like nothing else


----------



## Tailer

Fellow Tibor nerds, I’m looking for a green medium (Backcountry, Everglades size) Tibor cover if anyone has one they don’t need. I also have two size medium double cases if anyone wants one, I don’t have a use for them. PM me.


----------



## OrFish

I think I bought mine in 1998. Still using it with no complaints, although heavy enough to be backup anchor.


----------



## Surffshr

Which 28 of y’all is chasing that Spool 2 Riptide on eBay?


----------



## brokeoff

Surffshr said:


> Which 28 of y’all is chasing that Spool 2 Riptide on eBay?


I just checked this out now. I always thought the spool 2 was the ovals and circles. With the circles being spool 1. Now I see two riptides on eBay. One with one ring of circles and the other with two rings of circles. Though current, have there been 4 spool patterns total?


----------



## Surffshr

I think the pattern you are describing is the Spool 2 QC which seems to be more prevalent than the regular Spool 2. Equivalent of Gen 2 porting but with a larger arbor. Tibor Light CLs have the same style


----------



## Paul Mills

With every Tibor sold you get an original Playboy magazine edition 1. 

Cork drags... come on people. Are Tibors even sealed?


----------



## btpeck14

Surffshr said:


> Which 28 of y’all is chasing that Spool 2 Riptide on eBay?


----------



## Kirona Fly

btpeck14 said:


> View attachment 215899


Amazing to see that Spool #2 Tibor Riptide reach $800. Tibor Freestone reels ... yeah they'll go for a Grand. But the more common Riptide?? Puzzling. I guess my extra Tibor #2 Spool is worth something more than $200? Crazy thing inflation.


----------



## Kirona Fly

Paul Mills said:


> With every Tibor sold you get an original Playboy magazine edition 1.
> 
> Cork drags... come on people. Are Tibors even sealed?


And there's something wrong with the old school Playboy mags ... and cork disc drags?? My old school, original generation Tibor Riptide reel is just fine ... as is my "the girl next door" wife. Specification wise they're both very pretty and awesome.


----------



## Surffshr

It’s the second one I’ve ever seen for sale that isn’t the QC version. The only inflation is the cool factor.


----------



## texasag07

Yeah the spool 2 is riptide sizes is very sought after especially non quick change. I bought the only quick change riptide one I have seen on eBay about 6-7 years ago for a very cheap price as the ad was listed incorrectly. I have turned down as much as $500 for just the spool since then from friends. The gulf stream is a little less rare, and the pacific is easiest to find a spool 2 for.

They are kinda a weird niche of the rare of rare they don’t really do anything for you as the bare spool is heavier and you loose backing capacity unless you use gelspun/braid. Diameter stay the same.


----------



## Jreinfly

Damn in the time it took me to get through reading through this whole thread I bought and Everglades and have a riptide QC with a spool 2 currently on it’s way to me! This is gonna get expensive..


----------



## Jreinfly

should be here Thursday! Got a 10 wt she is gonna hang on for now. Just need a pacific for my 12 now


----------



## Katsuking84

Looked at a signature this weekend and the machining tolerances were fantastic. When you take the spool off you can feel how close they are, in todays world that cost more. They also have a pretty interesting drag system that necessitates more machining again adds to the cost. If I had the cash I’d buy one, they have a great reputation, and from what I felt and saw great workmanship.


----------



## jonny

Jreinfly said:


> View attachment 216489
> 
> should be here Thursday! Got a 10 wt she is gonna hang on for now. Just need a pacific for my 12 now


I would look hard at a Gulfstream unless you are going after sails or tuna. But then you will need a bigger rod. I too considered a Pacific for the diameter for poons. But I really liked my buddy’s Gulfstream on his 12. It’s a better match for to me for a tarpon setup. I got my old school satin gold Gulfstream on a new Hardy 12 and love it. I only have the old school cork drag models all in satin gold- Everglades, Riptide, Gulfstream. I just wish I never sold my two constant lube backcountries years ago. Damn those little bastards are pricey now too.


----------



## Jreinfly

jonny said:


> I would look hard at a Gulfstream unless you are going after sails or tuna. But then you will need a bigger rod. I too considered a Pacific for the diameter for poons. But I really liked my buddy’s Gulfstream on his 12. It’s a better match for to me for a tarpon setup. I got my old school satin gold Gulfstream on a new Hardy 12 and love it. I only have the old school cork drag models all in satin gold- Everglades, Riptide, Gulfstream. I just wish I never sold my two constant lube backcountries years ago. Damn those little bastards are pricey now too.


I actually have a new hardy 12 and a loomis 12 I wanna put new reels on and was thinking the gulfstream for one and the pacific for the other. I do wanna play with some sailfish and marlin I met a guy the other day that said I could get away with some smaller fish with the 12. I have zero experience in those yet so I wasn’t sure. Worst case I’ll have the reel and just buy a bigger rod I guess haha.


----------



## fatman

jonny said:


> I just wish I never sold my two constant lube backcountries years ago. Damn those little bastards are pricey now too.


I've got one Backcountry and a Tailwater. Great reels, wish they'd bring 'em back...


----------



## TXFrenchman

Agreed @fatman, Love the old Tibor Lights


----------



## Backcountry 16

fatman said:


> I've got one Backcountry and a Tailwater. Great reels, wish they'd bring 'em back...


Agree I love my Tibor Lights.


----------



## Líneas tensas

All but one of my reels from the Everglades to the Pacific, are Tibors. The one exception is my Mako 9600 which I won in a raffle held in Oz.


----------



## Jreinfly

She made it home


----------



## coconutgroves

55 pages…. Wow


----------



## mjrsierra

Love my Tibors….trying to change everything over to them


----------



## BigEasy

Jreinfly said:


> She made it home
> View attachment 216804


That’s a great combo. You’ll love it


----------



## TXFrenchman

coconutgroves said:


> 55 pages…. Wow


If anybody is on the reel brand fence, MicroSkiff page count might be a new sway tactic 😂


----------



## Katsuking84

Yeah but what model to get 😈


----------



## Jreinfly

Katsuking84 said:


> Yeah but what model to get 😈


All of them is the only logical choice!


----------



## fatman

Jreinfly said:


> All of them is the only logical choice!


----------



## btpeck14

Slight dent to the wallet, but couldn't resist picking this one up!


----------



## bluechipfish

I just put up 3 really nice right hand retrieve Pate's on eBay. 1 Salmon and 2 Bonefish, all-black, direct drive. I have decided not to re-learn fly fishing and stick with left hand retrieve. They're in excellent shape.


----------



## Jreinfly

Is there any value to a riptide QC spool 2? Not really sure if I’ll ever use mine


----------



## TexasRedChasers

Quality machining and one of the best drag designs in the business. I still have one of the original ones that Ted Sr built on the old equipment. I send it in every two years for reconditioning and get a handwritten note about how nice it still is. 

I’ve moved over to Abel reels in the last 5 years - just a personal preference of mine, but I still think the Tibor reels are some of the best made. If you can get a gently used one at the right price - jump on it.


----------



## VA-Gheenoe

I'm a fan of the Tibor Backcountry and Lamson Cobalt combo. Have a 6wt and a 7wt setup and they can handle most of what my Gheenoe can get me into here. For the rare occasion I need an 8wt I've got a Redington Grande and a Redington Predator combo that can sling heavier bugs. 7wt Cobalt punches into the wind better than the Predator though.


----------



## ikankecil

At one time I had several of every model from the Freestone to the Pacific as well as each of the Billy Pate models. All of them worked well for me. Time marched on and I eventually switched over to Galvan but here's a little micro indo-permit on La Digue from my Tibor days, this was 24 years ago -


----------



## bluechipfish

bluechipfish said:


> I just put up 3 really nice right hand retrieve Pate's on eBay. 1 Salmon and 2 Bonefish, all-black, direct drive. I have decided not to re-learn fly fishing and stick with left hand retrieve. They're in excellent shape.


Welp. Tried and failed to sell at higher money. I re-listed these today at $100 starting bid and no reserve. They might go for a song after seeing the action I got on them before.


----------



## golfnfish

I've owned a number of them over the years including the Spring Creek, Tailwater, a couple of Signatures, Riptides and Everglades. I never had a problem with any of them and the quality was top notch. The only negative to me is they are somewhat heavy and I've migrated to a few lighter makers. You can't beat the quality of the Tibors though.


----------



## oakislandbum

I have an older Back Country with the solid back. It is an outstanding reel. It is my favorite to simply pick up and spin the handle a few times when I am cleaning my gear. I am a cork fan, as my other saltwater reels are older Bauer M-series.


----------



## VA-Gheenoe

Another Tibor backcountry from 239Flies this one is setup with a Cortland Cold Redfish 7wt line and Lamson Cobalt rod. People keep telling me to buy Nautilus but I'm stuck on the classics.


----------



## bluechipfish

Does anyone have any commentary on the Tibor Light NON-constalube? I am awaiting delivery of one. I was wondering if there's any tips or tricks to maintaining the non-cl reels vs cl reels, or any other pros/cons.


----------



## Jared D

I am adding to my Tibor arsenal. For whatever reason, I like the old ones (not sure why- but I like the classics) and keep looking on EBAY etc. 

Any big advantages of the new ones? It would be easier to just go get a new one- seems maybe a few less ounces.


I am not sure why I like the original hole pattern- but it may just be me thinking the old stuff was made better than the new stuff. The old ones with wear and tear cost about the same as a new one.


----------



## FlyBy

Jared D said:


> Any big advantages of the new ones? It would be easier to just go get a new one- seems maybe a few less ounces.


I have one Signature Series but I like the originals better. I have two New BackCountry and I do like them.


----------



## jonny

Jared D said:


> I am adding to my Tibor arsenal. For whatever reason, I like the old ones (not sure why- but I like the classics) and keep looking on EBAY etc.
> 
> Any big advantages of the new ones? It would be easier to just go get a new one- seems maybe a few less ounces.
> 
> 
> I am not sure why I like the original hole pattern- but it may just be me thinking the old stuff was made better than the new stuff. The old ones with wear and tear cost about the same as a new one.


I spent years swapping Tibors for the new stuff. Now I have spent a few years swapping all mine back to the original old school ones. Which is way harder and more expensive now. I got rid of lighter and more high tech sealed drag models. For the simple bulletproof open cork drags. It’s nice to be able to to put your fingers on everything if needed. Not that in twenty years of using them. They ever needed more than a occasional deep clean and lube.


----------



## bluechipfish

Hey guys, so I opened up my newly purchased non-cl backcountry wide. The actual drag surface that presses against the brake drum is dark gray in color, even after wiping it off and trying to clean it up. I also noticed that unlike the reports I've read, my drag feels a bit "sticky", with fairly high startup inertia. Pretty tough to turn it really slow without it "slipping" (hard to describe, but it's not smooth if you try and go against the drag very slowly).

Is the black-surfaced drag candidate for replacement, or is this just how they are? It's cork, but the actual surface certainly doesn't look like it. Does Tibor even offer these parts for sale anymore?


----------



## Surffshr

non-CL vs CL backcountries. The black stuff (was) the lube which is needed for the drags to operate correctly.


----------



## jonny

Yep you wiped off your lube. I’m sure you can get some from Tibor. If not they can tell you what to get. Pretty sure it’s just a graphite grease. Possibly a lithium base but not sure. The corks will soak it up that’s why you can’t wipe it off. But you need a good smear all around the drum/shoe area.


----------



## bluechipfish

Thanks guys. I have some tibor grease, was just wondering if the drag surface should be that dark. Maybe I’ll post a pic when I go to grease it.


----------



## T Bone

Surffshr said:


> View attachment 220169
> 
> 
> non-CL vs CL backcountries. The black stuff (was) the lube which is needed for the drags to operate correctly.


Those moss tibors are something special


----------



## attitudeindicator

I bought three in a year. First was the new backcountry then freestone lastly the Everglades. All paired on ticrx or axiom 2x … can’t get enough of them!


----------



## Fergal

jonny said:


> I spent years swapping Tibors for the new stuff. Now I have spent a few years swapping all mine back to the original old school ones. Which is way harder and more expensive now. I got rid of lighter and more high tech sealed drag models. For the simple bulletproof open cork drags. It’s nice to be able to to put your fingers on everything if needed. Not that in twenty years of using them. They ever needed more than a occasional deep clean and lube.


I'm in the process of trying to the same thing. There's really no reason to go elsewhere.


----------



## Fergal




----------



## Fergal

new to the family. I will be switching the blue out for black.


----------



## Origin

bluechipfish said:


> Thanks guys. I have some tibor grease, was just wondering if the drag surface should be that dark. Maybe I’ll post a pic when I go to grease it.


Yes, the graphite getting into the pores of the cork will make it look dark


----------



## Fergal

new toy


----------



## Jared D

Dang, Fergal, they giving away Riptide’s in your neck of the woods?


----------



## Fergal

Jared D said:


> Dang, Fergal, they giving away Riptide’s in your neck of the woods?


I wish. I'm just moving on from some other gear that I won't use and flipping it into something that I will.


----------



## permitchaser

I know Tibor are good reels and they should last. My Fin-Nor 4 is over 30 years old and it's built like a tank like Tibors


----------



## Fergal

I finally got the parts to get what I wanted. The names are two of my dogs.


----------



## Tailer

Family photo:


----------



## TheFrequentFlier

Origin said:


> Just a heads up. You have 2 clutch pins facing one direction and 1 clutch pin facing the opposite direction. This is going to cause an issue with the drag.


I have an Everglades that’s about 10 years old. Picked it up for first time this season and am feeling pressure with retrieve. The tighter the drag, the more pressure on retrieve. Hoping it’s something fairly simple and am just a dummy. Drag is still silky smooth. If anyone can point me in the right direction that would be much appreciated!


----------



## btpeck14

Sounds like the bearing for the drag plate is frozen. So the plate can't freely spin and is causing drag on the retrieve. You can send it to Tibor for repair.


----------



## bluechipfish

If anyone knows of one- looking for a black riptide with old round porting, and may also be interested in an everglades of the same spec.


----------



## ReelBoi

So... Tibor hasn't been shipping out reels for months now and everything is backordered. Anyone else have a hunch they may just be updating all the models or releasing a new one? It seems like it would be time for that, but wasn't sure if anyone had any info...


----------



## VA-Gheenoe

ReelBoi said:


> So... Tibor hasn't been shipping out reels for months now and everything is backordered. Anyone else have a hunch they may just be updating all the models or releasing a new one? It seems like it would be time for that, but wasn't sure if anyone had any info...


239 has gotten some in. I’ve bought 2 backcountry’s and a signature in the last 6 months and had them in 5 days. No custom colors though.


----------



## BigEasy

I keep seeing Tibor post shops with new inventory on Instagram and see some shops on line with minimal inventory.

I ordered a Gulfstream in royal blue back in March and was told I had a six to nine month wait. To say I'm a little antsy is an understatement🤣


----------



## ReelBoi

Yeah I'm sure they are just behind like everything else, but was really hoping they would just start production again with something new haha.


----------



## bluechipfish

As Ted gets further down the line and the kids take more of a say in the business, it will be interesting to see what kind of emphasis they keep on the reels. Also, if Ted owns the building and has for a while in Delray, it’s worth a ton more now and might even be big enough to be an exit unto itself. I hope Tibor reels survives forever, but that’s certainly in the hands of the heirs at this point. From what I’ve seen lately, I’m not sure exactly how serious they’re taking the reel business. That’s just my opinion though.

if anyone doesn’t know (I didn’t until recently), tibors reel business is a small fraction of what they actually do. I was told to me by someone close that it’s almost been a “passion project”.


----------



## btpeck14

bluechipfish said:


> If anyone knows of one- looking for a black riptide with old round porting, and may also be interested in an everglades of the same spec.



Not mine, just saw it this morning:









TIBOR Riptide #9-11 FLY REEL Black W We 11i | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for TIBOR Riptide #9-11 FLY REEL Black W We 11i at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Tailer

I don’t think Tibor is gearing up to replace any current models based on the conversations I’ve had with them and a few of their bigger dealers. The demand for the standard Tibor series reels is tremendously high right now and their supply chain has been constrained like everyone else’s. I know the lead time on custom Signature orders is a year right now but they’re regularly delivering reels to dealers and they go out the door about as fast as they come in. 



bluechipfish said:


> As Ted gets further down the line and the kids take more of a say in the business, it will be interesting to see what kind of emphasis they keep on the reels. Also, if Ted owns the building and has for a while in Delray, it’s worth a ton more now and might even be big enough to be an exit unto itself. I hope Tibor reels survives forever, but that’s certainly in the hands of the heirs at this point. From what I’ve seen lately, I’m not sure exactly how serious they’re taking the reel business. That’s just my opinion though.
> 
> if anyone doesn’t know (I didn’t until recently), tibors reel business is a small fraction of what they actually do. I was told to me by someone close that it’s almost been a “passion project”.


Ted’s daughter Marianne has been involved in operating Tibor Reels for a long time: the first time I spoke with her was nearly a decade ago.


----------



## ruddyduck

ReelBoi said:


> So... Tibor hasn't been shipping out reels for months now and everything is backordered. Anyone else have a hunch they may just be updating all the models or releasing a new one? It seems like it would be time for that, but wasn't sure if anyone had any info...


I think the lack of reels stocked right now has a lot to do with Tibor's polished finish anodizing machine going down a while back, and they had problems finding parts to fix the machine.


----------



## TheAdamsProject

Always get a kick out of all the opinions but that is what makes this site so great, right? They are literally making them as fast as they possibly can. Most do not realize how much time goes into each reel. Plus the demand has increased. There are a number of factors that created such a large backorder log. Other manufactures saw similar issues and even stopped taking orders at some points. There was a polishing machine issue but they kept making the Frost option so many people like. That is the double edged sword of doing everything in house. The reels are made, polished, anodized and assembled all under one roof. Not many, if any of their competitors can say that. Some have to send reels out for polishing while others have to send out for anodizing...etc.

Keep in mind the family has been doing this a long time. There are non family members that have been working there for over 20 years. It is not like Ted just woke up yesterday and handed over the reins and we all now have to wonder what will happen. As @Tailer mentioned, I also have emails from Marianne from 2010.

There are and always are running changes on reels. Some you have to look close to notice and others you will never notice. No real new models in the work but always testing.


----------



## bluechipfish

Chris, I believe you are referencing my comment. It's solely my opinion, so no offense to anyone here, or Tibor of course. Money rules the world, no matter how much we'd like to think it's all rainbows and butterflies. Industries certainly change, and I see Tibor as a relic in a new age. I say that as someone who has sold off ALL of my new-age reels to go back to classic round-porting Tibors, so I'm a big fan.

Take the property value of their commercial parcel alone. I live in Delray, just to the east of their location. They bought it in 1997. If they haven't borrowed against it, they'd certainly be in for millions in cash if they sold today. It's over 3 acres zoned light manufacturing, and they bought way back when for 1.1mm. This area has grown substantially. Their parcel used to be on the outskirts of town, and now it's not. What happens if they decide to sell and pocket the huge upside? So many do, it's how our town has been changing and turning into Lauderdale for the last decade. Mom and pops are dying. Single origin manufacturing is dying. How long will Tibor hold out? I hope forever, but I'm certainly skeptical. There's many new challenges for them that weren't necessarily factors not too long ago. I could go on and on, but I won't. I don't envy their position. The fly reel business is competitive and not ultra high-volume, and as I understand it, a tough space to fight in.

There's many ways Tibor can continue to be successful (whatever that means for them), but also many ways it could slowly dwindle into the "bygone from another era" category.


----------



## Taylor Brooke

Looking for a Blue classic round ported Gulfstream, if anyone has one they are willing to part with shoot me a DM! Taylor


----------



## Origin

TheAdamsProject said:


> Always get a kick out of all the opinions but that is what makes this site so great, right? They are literally making them as fast as they possibly can. Most do not realize how much time goes into each reel. Plus the demand has increased. There are a number of factors that created such a large backorder log. Other manufactures saw similar issues and even stopped taking orders at some points. There was a polishing machine issue but they kept making the Frost option so many people like. That is the double edged sword of doing everything in house. The reels are made, polished, anodized and assembled all under one roof. Not many, if any of their competitors can say that. Some have to send reels out for polishing while others have to send out for anodizing...etc.
> 
> Keep in mind the family has been doing this a long time. There are non family members that have been working there for over 20 years. It is not like Ted just woke up yesterday and handed over the reins and we all now have to wonder what will happen. As @Tailer mentioned, I also have emails from Marianne from 2010.
> 
> There are and always are running changes on reels. Some you have to look close to notice and others you will never notice. No real new models in the work but always testing.


Hey Chris, you aren’t wrong. See you next time you spool up some reels.


----------



## Origin

TheFrequentFlier said:


> I have an Everglades that’s about 10 years old. Picked it up for first time this season and am feeling pressure with retrieve. The tighter the drag, the more pressure on retrieve. Hoping it’s something fairly simple and am just a dummy. Drag is still silky smooth. If anyone can point me in the right direction that would be much appreciated!


Certainly sounds like a bearing is shot. If you take the spool off and the gear out, you can stick your finger on the bearing and give it a spin... You will know which is bad


----------



## BigEasy

TheAdamsProject said:


> Always get a kick out of all the opinions but that is what makes this site so great, right? They are literally making them as fast as they possibly can. Most do not realize how much time goes into each reel. Plus the demand has increased. There are a number of factors that created such a large backorder log. Other manufactures saw similar issues and even stopped taking orders at some points. There was a polishing machine issue but they kept making the Frost option so many people like. That is the double edged sword of doing everything in house. The reels are made, polished, anodized and assembled all under one roof. Not many, if any of their competitors can say that. Some have to send reels out for polishing while others have to send out for anodizing...etc.
> 
> Keep in mind the family has been doing this a long time. There are non family members that have been working there for over 20 years. It is not like Ted just woke up yesterday and handed over the reins and we all now have to wonder what will happen. As @Tailer mentioned, I also have emails from Marianne from 2010.
> 
> There are and always are running changes on reels. Some you have to look close to notice and others you will never notice. No real new models in the work but always testing.


I just listened to the Millhouse podcast with Ted yesterday. He related a conversation with the owner of Sage where the guy told him to keep innovating positive changes to processes and products and not hose your customers and he has adopted that. I thought that was a pretty cool philosophy.


----------



## Terry W Rose

Any one have any input on the signature models? I know in the past there were some issues with the drag and high startup inertia but was wondering if that's been a non issue with the latter reels?


----------



## Ironhead

I have two Signatures, a 5-6 and a 9-10. I have had zero issues with them. I really like the 5-6 on reds and trout. The 9-10 I maxed it out on a ~65lb tarpon. I think I should've bought the riptide but I like the custom color combination on the 9-10 reel too much to get rid of it.


----------



## Terry W Rose

Ironhead said:


> I have two Signatures, a 5-6 and a 9-10. I have had zero issues with them. I really like the 5-6 on reds and trout. The 9-10 I maxed it out on a ~65lb tarpon. I think I should've bought the riptide but I like the custom color combination on the 9-10 reel too much to get rid of it.


Thank you! Thats what I expected but wanted to put it out there to hear from others. Ive got a Gulfstream but have been considering a 9-10 signature.


----------



## Ironhead

Terry W Rose said:


> Thank you! Thats what I expected but wanted to put it out there to hear from others. Ive got a Gulfstream but have been considering a 9-10 signature.


No problem! The only differences I would mention, besides the obvious looks, is the two reels (Riptide vs Signature 9-10) come apart differently and I'd be willing to bet the 9-10 has slightly less max drag based on the cork surface area. I have not tested the drag theory.


----------



## Tailer

I have ten Signatures of varying ages; all 9-10's and 11-12S's. While I was shopping for them I picked up an older standard 11-12 that had very high startup inertia. I sent it to Tibor and they took care of it in about a week. Other than that they've all been flawless. Simple, reliable, lightweight. I personally think the 9-10 is the perfect saltwater fly reel for everything but Tarpon.


----------



## Terry W Rose

Tailer said:


> I have ten Signatures of varying ages; all 9-10's and 11-12S's. While I was shopping for them I picked up an older standard 11-12 that had very high startup inertia. I sent it to Tibor and they took care of it in about a week. Other than that they've all been flawless. Simple, reliable, lightweight. I personally think the 9-10 is the perfect saltwater fly reel for everything but Tarpon.


Thanks for the input. More good news on the signatures.


----------



## Origin

If you have any doubts you can try one of mine. Feel free to break it, I try all the time.


----------



## FlyBy

I have one Signature Series, a 9-10. I won't get another one, not enough line capacity for me.


----------



## Surffshr

Y’all seeing the Pate reels on eBay that are being advertised as from his estate?


----------



## Jared D

Surffshr said:


> Y’all seeing the Pate reels on eBay that are being advertised as from his estate?


Just went onto EBay after reading your post. Wow... some history right there. But they are asking a premium for them.
Not sure what they would send to show authenticity.

Unfortunately, I just blew my allowance budget... so not able to scoop any up myself.


----------



## flysalt060

Just picked up my present to me.


----------



## Surffshr

Jared D said:


> Just went onto EBay after reading your post. Wow... some history right there. But they are asking a premium for them.
> Not sure what they would send to show authenticity.
> 
> Unfortunately, I just blew my allowance budget... so not able to scoop any up myself.


I don’t think these reels have enough provenance for me to throw down on one. Messaged seller and while responsive, they didn‘t really offer anything other than the blurry pics of Pate’s bio…said that was the certificate of authenticity COA from sale. I’d certainly expect better documentation.

That said, the Bluefin is something I don’t think I’ve seen before.


----------



## Jared D

Surffshr said:


> I don’t think these reels have enough provenance for me to throw down on one. Messaged seller and while responsive, they didn‘t really offer anything other than the blurry pics of Pate’s bio…said that was the certificate of authenticity COA from sale. I’d certainly expect better documentation.
> 
> That said, the Bluefin is something I don’t think I’ve seen before.


Agreed. For that premium, I would want something more tangible which currently is not seen by me (if I was a collector- which currently I am not).


Side question- I am new to the Tibor Game having picked up my current three in the last few months.
Do you store your reels in the neoprene case? 

My Nautilus reels I store in their cases- but they are not skintight like the Tibor cases. 
It seems like I am stuffing a sausage getting these reels in the case/pouch and like that would wear out the case pretty quick.


----------



## Ttoifel87

Jared D said:


> Agreed. For that premium, I would want something more tangible which currently is not seen by me (if I was a collector- which currently I am not).
> 
> 
> Side question- I am new to the Tibor Game having picked up my current three in the last few months.
> Do you store your reels in the neoprene case?
> 
> My Nautilus reels I store in their cases- but they are not skintight like the Tibor cases.
> It seems like I am stuffing a sausage getting these reels in the case/pouch and like that would wear out the case pretty quick.


i do when traveling but not while at the house or after washing down. Tibor reel cases bring me back to “wear yourJimmie hat” conversation! Find myself taking my hatch pouch with me to warm up my Everglades


----------



## Flyboy

Jared D said:


> Agreed. For that premium, I would want something more tangible which currently is not seen by me (if I was a collector- which currently I am not).
> 
> 
> Side question- I am new to the Tibor Game having picked up my current three in the last few months.
> Do you store your reels in the neoprene case?
> 
> My Nautilus reels I store in their cases- but they are not skintight like the Tibor cases.
> It seems like I am stuffing a sausage getting these reels in the case/pouch and like that would wear out the case pretty quick.


My rods/ reels on a wall rack, the only time they’re in the neoprene cases is for travel. The green cases are much tighter fitting then than the new black cases- I have green for my Everglades and one riptide, and black for tailwater, other riptide and pacific


----------



## Jason M

Jared D said:


> Agreed. For that premium, I would want something more tangible which currently is not seen by me (if I was a collector- which currently I am not).
> 
> 
> Side question- I am new to the Tibor Game having picked up my current three in the last few months.
> Do you store your reels in the neoprene case?
> 
> My Nautilus reels I store in their cases- but they are not skintight like the Tibor cases.
> It seems like I am stuffing a sausage getting these reels in the case/pouch and like that would wear out the case pretty quick.


 I store mine with the pouch on but I let the reel dry after I rinse it.

I also modify my pouches a bit. I cut a hole in the bottom to let water out and I also cut the side where the line comes off the reel so the line doesn't get a kink.


----------



## Jared D

Thanks for the tips. 
I have to make some sort of rod rack to hang fly tackle on (Rod and reel together). I would do a lot more yard casting but I break everything down between sessions and the reels sit on a small table. I usually leave them in the cases because my kids are known to put hands on stuff all the time (they just left my cell phone on the back of my car and my wife took the car and went down the road with it... came back without it) even when I warn them not to touch.


----------



## MOfishbyfly

I have had a few of the older green neoprene case wear out and I have replaced them with the black ones that they offer on the Tibor website. I have ordered one size larger than the size recommended and I like how they fit (get the Riptide size for an Everglades and so on). This also allows room to use the case while the reel is mounted to a rod.


----------

